# Victims of Communism



## Skull

The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.

http://victimsofcommunism.org


----------



## Agit8r

Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.


----------



## Skull

Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.



Nonsense, there is a few seconds delay, but the site is reachable.  With a second click on the URL, no slowing at all.  CloudFlare will fix it.


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> http://victimsofcommunism.org



not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.


----------



## Skull

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
Click to expand...


Thank goodness for the saboteurs.  Although blaming an outside force is typically a Red notion, it is always the Enemy of the State, not the State itself that is the problem.


----------



## Skull

For those clueless about Communism, here is an Introduction by Paul Hollander; it is from his book _From the Gulag to the Killing Fields._ 

http://www.isi.org/books/content/384intro.pdf


----------



## anotherlife

Currently, and in the latest 70 or so years, communism was adopted by countries where it was a national interest to set up such totalitarian administration.  Examples may include Czechoslovakia, later the successor Slovakia, also Serbia, and most recently Cyprus.  On the other hand, countries that fought against the red Satan and became the victim of it are e.g. Poland, Hungary, east Germany, the Baltic states, and maybe Albania.


----------



## Skull

The blog section of the Victims of Communism has many fine articles:

http://blog.victimsofcommunism.org/


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> http://www.isi.org/books/content/384intro.pdf



as for gulags, take for example Solzhenitsyn, whose personal experience was nothing like described in his books; he not only survived a gulag but also received successful treatement for his cancer while in there; so much for gulag horrors... western propaganda is not to be trusted because it distorts the truth & facts in order to portray Russia in a bad light, no matter what political system, the USSR or Russian Empire's.


----------



## Skull

An introduction to the GULAG:

http://victimsofcommunism.org/gulag-an-introduction/


----------



## anotherlife

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.isi.org/books/content/384intro.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for gulags, take for example Solzhenitsyn, whose personal experience was nothing like described in his books; he not only survived a gulag but also received successful treatement for his cancer while in there; so much for gulag horrors... western propaganda is not to be trusted because it distorts the truth & facts in order to portray Russia in a bad light, no matter what political system, the USSR or Russian Empire's.
Click to expand...

Yes,the gulag is one big exercise.  You need exercise to keep healthy.  In fact, it even buys you a mental freedom, as also stated by Arbeit macht frei.  I have a gulag story too.  The grandfather of a Russian pAl told me.  He worked in a gulag where they were installing some industrial railway line in the middle of the desert.  Every day after the work, they jumped on the locomotives and sat on top of them with vodka bottles holding them high, whilst the locomotive drivers driving at full speed.  The nachalniks were shooting at the bottles as they were held out by the prisoners atop the speeding locomotives, and if they hit one bottle, that prisoner had the next day off work.


----------



## Kristian

Skull said:


> An introduction to the GULAG:
> 
> Gulag: An Introduction





> During the Cold War, it is true, our awareness of Soviet atrocities went up – but in the 1960s, they receded again. Even in the 1980s, there were still American academics who went on describing the advantages of East German health care or Polish peace initiatives. In the academic world, some Western historians downplayed the history of the camps, if not because they were actually pro-Soviet, then because they were opposed to America’s role in the Cold War. Right up to the very end, our views of the Soviet Union, and its repressive system, always had more to do with American politics and American ideological struggles than they did with the Soviet Union itself.



European Union and mother Russia it is called after Soviet Union.


----------



## Kristian

What about Socialism?
Every american in USMB. 
Isn't best or. 
Liberals are better trustly.
Then skinheadsmusicstylehardrock are better.
And normalthinkers much, much, much better.


----------



## TNHarley

I clicked and only saw one example. Probably the only "communist" regime it can think of. I sure cant think of another.


----------



## Kristian

N.Korea and China.


----------



## Unkotare

China hasn't been all that close to communist for a while now. Corrupt, paranoid, and ruthlessly totalitarian is more like it. 


North Korea is full-on animal farm.


----------



## Skull

Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation also has a YouTube channel.  Here is one of the latest on Cuba:


----------



## Kristian

Thinking these are best all time:

1.Liberals
2.Progressive
3.Nationalsocialism
4.Conservative
5.Communism
6.Etnopluralism

My top 6 list.


----------



## Kristian

Communism is worse than Progressive even I respect Communists nowadays. Little Anti Communism I weres last time in 2014. Close to a Swedish Communist. He does not like these from me. But I say nothing to him about blame he is Communist.


----------



## Skull

Cuba is still the same:  TORTURED DISSIDENT GOES ON HUNGER STRIKE IN CUBA


----------



## Unkotare

Cuba is even worse now. Way to go, obama.


----------



## Skull

Looks like a good book, especially for open-minded liberals:

The American Conservative  » When Ideology Is More Important Than TruthThe American Conservative » Print


----------



## anotherlife

Skull said:


> Cuba is still the same:  TORTURED DISSIDENT GOES ON HUNGER STRIKE IN CUBA


What is a hunger strike?  And does it hurt or kill you?


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> For those clueless about Communism, here is an Introduction by Paul Hollander; it is from his book _From the Gulag to the Killing Fields._


And what makes you think that Stalin and Pol Pot were representatives of Communism? Are Nixon, Johnson, Bush Baby and Reagan representatives of Democracy?


----------



## Unkotare

GLASNOST said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those clueless about Communism, here is an Introduction by Paul Hollander; it is from his book _From the Gulag to the Killing Fields._
> 
> 
> 
> .... Are Nixon, Johnson, Bush Baby and Reagan representatives of Democracy?
Click to expand...



Yes


----------



## Skull

anotherlife said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is still the same:  TORTURED DISSIDENT GOES ON HUNGER STRIKE IN CUBA
> 
> 
> 
> What is a hunger strike?  And does it hurt or kill you?
Click to expand...


One stops eating; yes it hurts you and if continued long enough, it will kill you.


----------



## anotherlife

Skull said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is still the same:  TORTURED DISSIDENT GOES ON HUNGER STRIKE IN CUBA
> 
> 
> 
> What is a hunger strike?  And does it hurt or kill you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One stops eating; yes it hurts you and if continued long enough, it will kill you.
Click to expand...


This is so unfair.  This forces every human to eat.  Worse, it punishes them if they don't eat.  How long can prisoners survive if they don't get any food at all?


----------



## Skull

anotherlife said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is still the same:  TORTURED DISSIDENT GOES ON HUNGER STRIKE IN CUBA
> 
> 
> 
> What is a hunger strike?  And does it hurt or kill you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One stops eating; yes it hurts you and if continued long enough, it will kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so unfair.  This forces every human to eat.  Worse, it punishes them if they don't eat.  How long can prisoners survive if they don't get any food at all?
Click to expand...


The hunger strike is begun by the prisoner, voluntarily to protest something.  This man has begun and ended many such; here is a recent report:

Cuban Dissident Guillermo Fariñas Ends Hunger Strike, Citing International Support - Breitbart


----------



## Skull

Marx & Engels as friends of the masses ?  Not quite:

The Ugly Racism of Karl Marx - The Daily Signal


----------



## xyz

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org


I looked through the web site, and am glad it exists.

However, I don't think that kind of communism will rise again. The biggest problem is those countries who refuse to come to terms with their past and condemn what happened, Russia and China especially. China even still has the Communist Party in power, although it is largely capitalist.

The problem is especially people who want to keep certain elements, in particular the authoritarian elements of communism, and there are many such people in former Eastern  Bloc countries. They're mostly older though.

Of course there is still North Korea. Venezuela is in turmoil and probably won't last long. Cuba is super poor. 

And various lunatics like the Nepalese and Peruvian Maoists. I don't think their influence can spread much.


----------



## anotherlife

xyz said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through the web site, and am glad it exists.
> 
> However, I don't think that kind of communism will rise again. The biggest problem is those countries who refuse to come to terms with their past and condemn what happened, Russia and China especially. China even still has the Communist Party in power, although it is largely capitalist.
> 
> The problem is especially people who want to keep certain elements, in particular the authoritarian elements of communism, and there are many such people in former Eastern  Bloc countries. They're mostly older though.
> 
> Of course there is still North Korea. Venezuela is in turmoil and probably won't last long. Cuba is super poor.
> 
> And various lunatics like the Nepalese and Peruvian Maoists. I don't think their influence can spread much.
Click to expand...


But Skull is right, in that even in the European Union, communist circles are in the center of power, power brokers.


----------



## Skull

Recent panel discussions on Communism:

Centennial Commemoration for the Victims of Communism - YouTube


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
Click to expand...

That's fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## Inmar

They write about Communism, although Communism was not in History. It's funny.


----------



## Tehon

Inmar said:


> They write about Communism, although Communism was not in History. It's funny.


It's a defensive mechanism. It keeps people fearful of Marx. It's pathetic.


----------



## Eugene

Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?

Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living. 

All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.



Desperation to support a failed ideology.


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation to support a failed ideology.
Click to expand...

Communism as ideology hasn’t failed. 

If you compare world of mid 20 century and today you can find a lot of steps made by humanity towards communism.


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation to support a failed ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism as ideology hasn’t failed......
Click to expand...



Failed spectacularly, every time it has been attempted on a large scale. Anything coming anywhere close to it has been nothing but a disaster of death, oppression, deprivation, and loss of freedom. It is a stupid idea that disregards human nature. It has never worked and it will never work. Only irresponsible, self-important, naval-gazers who care nothing for human life even pretend to advocate for what is essentially evil.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

All commies must be extinguished.


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare
All disasters and deaths in socialist countries happened only because of western distructive and injurious actions against them. 
In 1945 USA nuked 2 cities and overruined Tokyo which resulted more than a million deaths of civilians. 
Korea and Vietnam in 50-60s were attacked by the USA just to get territorial domition. 
Afghanistan in 70s was being built by the USSR, USA came and set terrorists against them. As a result we got half century of poverty and war in the region. 
Yugoslavia the strongest economically country was illegaly (as usually) bombed (including radioactive weapons) by the USA. 
...
I may go on further this list of disasters created by “progressive democracy”. 

Cuba being surrounded still has the highest level of education and medicine in the region, has no racism and has the highest level of happiness among citizens. 
Venezuela doesn’t want to become your vassal as they know that they will be robbed by the USA like all their neighbors were. 
The USSR was defeated economically and was ready to live like west does but after 10-15 years of disaster and suffering brought by you realized that they don’t want to live in that stinky corrupted shit and Russians will never be slaves or vassals. 

Now tell me please what is real human nature?
To eat each other as you do or to live together and to help each other in all achievements as communist ideology provides. 

Tijn Von Ingersleben 
U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking. 
First fascists would disappear because they have ideology based on exceptionalism of certain nation, ideology far from equal rights of all people, ideology USA (terrorist #1) is built on.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Eugene said:


> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.


As opposed to Communism which killed 100M in the last century?


----------



## Eugene

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Communism which killed 100M in the last century?
Click to expand...

1. Communism never existed. It was an idea which was planned to be reached. Socialist countries did existed. And now most western countries are much closer to socialistic than to capitalistic. That is sll thanks to 1917 and Russian October revolution. 
2. Socialism didn’t kill 100mln as you say but those victims were victims of struggle of capitalistic regimes against socialistic. So who must be blamed first?
3. Why don’t you count victims of your bloody capitalism? Billions of deaths! India, China, Indians, 2 world wars, permanent wars by western world for their supremacy. Billions!!!!!!!

Until money rule the world it will stay in shit hole. When all those globalists are deposed humanity will get chance to survive.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Eugene said:


> 1. Communism never existed. It was an idea which was planned to be reached. Socialist countries did existed. And now most western countries are much closer to socialistic than to capitalistic. That is sll thanks to 1917 and Russian October revolution.


Ahhh yes...but let me guess...YOUR vision would work to plan correct? Silly.



Eugene said:


> 2. Socialism didn’t kill 100mln as you say but those victims were victims of struggle of capitalistic regimes against socialistic.


Ahh yes...the Gulags and the death forest of Stalin....the Bolsheviks...killing fields of Cambodia...Mao's Great Leap and Cultural Revolutions didn't result in the deaths of tens of millions...it was the imperialists? Do you Commie nutjobs ever write any new material? 



Eugene said:


> 3. Why don’t you count victims of your bloody capitalism? Billions of deaths! India, China, Indians, 2 world wars, permanent wars by western world for their supremacy. Billions!!!!!!


Wanna compare numbers? Go jack off to your pic of Marx.


----------



## Eugene

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Communism never existed. It was an idea which was planned to be reached. Socialist countries did existed. And now most western countries are much closer to socialistic than to capitalistic. That is sll thanks to 1917 and Russian October revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes...but let me guess...YOUR vision would work to plan correct? Silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Socialism didn’t kill 100mln as you say but those victims were victims of struggle of capitalistic regimes against socialistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh yes...the Gulags and the death forest of Stalin....the Bolsheviks...killing fields of Cambodia...Mao's Great Leap and Cultural Revolutions didn't result in the deaths of tens of millions...it was the imperialists? Do you Commie nutjobs ever write any new material?
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Why don’t you count victims of your bloody capitalism? Billions of deaths! India, China, Indians, 2 world wars, permanent wars by western world for their supremacy. Billions!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna compare numbers? Go jack off to your pic of Marx.
Click to expand...

All you know about life in the USSR is lying propaganda. 
But if you check statistics of population growth you will face some dissonance. 
Here you are:
1913 (Russian Empire without Finland) - 164mln
1920 (after revolution happened, while civil war and intervention by western countries) - 138mln
1926 - 147mln
1929 - 154mln
1937 - 167mln (thogh 7mln died in great hunger)
1939 - 170mln
1941 (war began) - 195mln
1945 (war’s over) - 172mln (about 40mln killed by nazists who are the product of your civilization)
1953 (Stalin died) - 189mln
...
Inspite of aggressive west who didn’t allow the USSR to develop, industrialization was done, 98% of population got educated thogh in 1917 there were about 30% of people able to read, medicine became free and of highest quality...
USSR in 1941 under rule of such a terrible guy Stalin was THE ONLY country who could fight against Hitler and to win in that war while the whole Europe surended, brits closed themselves at the island and pindos (Americans) went on trading with everyone including Hitler. 
So explain me please how or why “progressive west” couldn’t do anything while “frightened hungry stupid Russian dictator’s slaves” succeeded?

When you mention Gulag try to recall who you know it from. Solzhenitsyn spent there several years and went on living, Sakharov was even cured from cancer in that terrible Gulag, Korolyov had possibility for scientific work in Gulag and created the first rocket in the world. 
If they hated USSR why would they create h-bomb, rockets and space ships? So they didn’t. 
And do you know country with the most prisoners in the world now? Yes! USA!!! About 2,5mln!

And by the way I wouldn’t call myself a communist, I vote for Russian Empire with emperor elected for a long time. 

Before blaming someone look at yourself first.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Eugene said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Communism never existed. It was an idea which was planned to be reached. Socialist countries did existed. And now most western countries are much closer to socialistic than to capitalistic. That is sll thanks to 1917 and Russian October revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes...but let me guess...YOUR vision would work to plan correct? Silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Socialism didn’t kill 100mln as you say but those victims were victims of struggle of capitalistic regimes against socialistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh yes...the Gulags and the death forest of Stalin....the Bolsheviks...killing fields of Cambodia...Mao's Great Leap and Cultural Revolutions didn't result in the deaths of tens of millions...it was the imperialists? Do you Commie nutjobs ever write any new material?
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Why don’t you count victims of your bloody capitalism? Billions of deaths! India, China, Indians, 2 world wars, permanent wars by western world for their supremacy. Billions!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna compare numbers? Go jack off to your pic of Marx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you know about life in the USSR is lying propaganda.
> But if you check statistics of population growth you will face some dissonance.
> Here you are:
> 1913 (Russian Empire without Finland) - 164mln
> 1920 (after revolution happened, while civil war and intervention by western countries) - 138mln
> 1926 - 147mln
> 1929 - 154mln
> 1937 - 167mln (thogh 7mln died in great hunger)
> 1939 - 170mln
> 1941 (war began) - 195mln
> 1945 (war’s over) - 172mln (about 40mln killed by nazists who are the product of your civilization)
> 1953 (Stalin died) - 189mln
> ...
> Inspite of aggressive west who didn’t allow the USSR to develop, industrialization was done, 98% of population got educated thogh in 1917 there were about 30% of people able to read, medicine became free and of highest quality...
> USSR in 1941 under rule of such a terrible guy Stalin was THE ONLY country who could fight against Hitler and to win in that war while the whole Europe surended, brits closed themselves at the island and pindos (Americans) went on trading with everyone including Hitler.
> So explain me please how or why “progressive west” couldn’t do anything while “frightened hungry stupid Russian dictator’s slaves” succeeded?
> 
> When you mention Gulag try to recall who you know it from. Solzhenitsyn spent there several years and went on living, Sakharov was even cured from cancer in that terrible Gulag, Korolyov had possibility for scientific work in Gulag and created the first rocket in the world.
> If they hated USSR why would they create h-bomb, rockets and space ships? So they didn’t.
> And do you know country with the most prisoners in the world now? Yes! USA!!! About 2,5mln!
> 
> And by the way I wouldn’t call myself a communist, I vote for Russian Empire with emperor elected for a long time.
> 
> Before blaming someone look at yourself first.
Click to expand...


Go spew your horseshit propaganda to someone else. Only good Commie is a dead one.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread is the definition of insanity.


----------



## Eugene

As I can see you both have nothing to answer just spouting gall. 
Well...as always. Typical low educated brainwashed western opponents.


----------



## Skull

Murder of her father by Cuban Communism.


----------



## Skull

More news from the Communist realms...

February 16th, 2018 | Victims of Communism


----------



## Skull

Of all tyrannies in history, the Bolshevik tyranny is the
worst, the most destructive, the most degrading. Every
British and French soldier killed last year was really done
to death by Lenin and Trotsky not in fair war, but by the
treacherous desertion of an ally without parallel in the
history of the world.

Churchill - 1919 Speech, London,11 Apr.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.


Hungary and Poland can easily tell you what it was like under communism; no lies needed.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.isi.org/books/content/384intro.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for gulags, take for example Solzhenitsyn, whose personal experience was nothing like described in his books; he not only survived a gulag but also received successful treatement for his cancer while in there; so much for gulag horrors... western propaganda is not to be trusted because it distorts the truth & facts in order to portray Russia in a bad light, no matter what political system, the USSR or Russian Empire's.
Click to expand...

Russia internationally looks bad no matter what kind of lighting you prefer.


----------



## Eugene

You talk about have no idea.
There was no any tyranny. Absolute bulshit. There was only wrong way of ruling the economy. 

You from west judge basing on 0,5 or even less per cent of information


----------



## sharik

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Russia internationally looks bad no matter what kind of lighting you prefer.


your wet dreams are not internationally distributed yet, be informed.


----------



## sharik

LuckyDuck said:


> Hungary and Poland can easily tell you what it was like under communism.


both were independent and respected countries with factories running and domestic products massively outdoing imported goods.


----------



## Unkotare

Life in countries even a degree under communism was ridiculously  surreal and contrary to human nature.


----------



## Unkotare

Communism is enervating to the human spirit. It is not in accord with who we are and how we will comport ourselves no matter what any  inteligensia desires.


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare 
As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is. 
The idea of communism is very good and it is how humanity will live in future. 
Communism never existed yet.

What you call communist countries were just socialist countries but that kind of political system was not even socialistic...just more orientated to increasing of social standards of all citizens without any exclusions. 

You blame communism as some inhuman ideology but it is wrong. Will try to explain why:
  There were mistakes in political system of the USSR and others socialistic states but they referred to way of ruling economy. And the only really serious mistake was that economy was not balanced well.
  The USA and Western Europe's authorities were afraid communist ideas could become strong and began fighting them - do you suppose it free and democratic? In 1950s communist ideas were very strong in the world. And there were huge number of imprisoned activists in USA and other western countries. Huge anti communist propaganda started saying scary tales about living in socialist countries, huge pressure on those countries began, so they had to get closed. As a result - closed borders, people couldn't communicate and the cold war began.
  In order to make communism/socialism less attractive western countries increased greatly living standards of citizens. 

You know after 27 years of "free" living most people of former USSR wish USSR would never collapse and still existed. Do you know why?
Because life in the USSR was easier and more pleasant than it is now.
- medical care is free and of high quality; (like in Russia now)
- education is free and of high quality (like in Russia now);
- everyone had appartment for living;
- no unemployment at all;
- incredibly low level of criminal. 

If there wasn't that confrontation between western countries and USSR humanity would be much much more developed now and there weren't any wars at all.
Look deeper to the reasons of all wars, confrontation and you will realize it is all because of wish to get more power and money. But it was Stalin's time when USSR stopped Lenin's idea of world revolution. Stalin's idea was to live in peace with west and to develope USSR + eastern Europe... the only thing USSR did was bearing of communist standards to not developed countries in Asia, Africa, South America which lead to wars against USA backed groups.
So who is the one more guilty in all those conflicts and long-term confrontations? You think USSR, I am sure - USA.

And a lot is said about 'Gulags'. Political prisoners were in both sides. But in the USSR there were many executions...because it was a war time.
From 1930s till 1950s there were huge number of spies - German first, British and American later who not just looked for some information but were organizing terroristic actions, created antigovernment war squads, made mischiefs and scathed in industry and agriculture. How else could government keep order in conditions of total ruined country with 20 millions of able to work population killed by war?

So guys, you all are victims of lying propaganda


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....




 Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.
Click to expand...

Ok, than explain me please what exactly is so bad in communism's ideology.
Main ideas of communism are:
- absolutely equal rights of every person;
- everyone works the job he likes and he can;
- no money and everyone gets whatever he wants for free.


----------



## sharik

Unkotare said:


> Life in countries even a degree under communism was ridiculously surreal and contrary to human nature.


nope, quite the contrary, life there was completely in accordance with a norm and humanist values, as seen from mankind history perspective, and based on classicism, while life in the west is based on perversions of various kind.


Unkotare said:


> Communism is enervating to the human spirit.


and capitalism is not, yeah?


Unkotare said:


> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept


of course you don't... for you have never been there but only read anti-Russian literature penned by CIA and MI6 agents posing as journalists or scholars.


Unkotare said:


> it has always and will always fail.


it was the West that failed back then in 1987 when struck by a severest financial crisis ever which caused the West go bankrupt. CCCP was relatively doing well and was about to win the Cold War, if not for West dirty tricks and Soviet bureaucracy treason. CCCP and East Bloc have then been destroyed and robbed in order to support the West a bit longer, but this comes to an end now.


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, than explain me please what exactly is so bad in communism's ideology.
> Main ideas of communism are:
> - absolutely equal rights of every person;
> - everyone works the job he likes and he can;
> - no money and everyone gets whatever he wants for free.
Click to expand...



I already explained. Any idea how childish you sound?


----------



## Unkotare

sharik said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life in countries even a degree under communism was ridiculously surreal and contrary to human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, quite the contrary, life there was completely in accordance with a norm and humanist values, as seen from mankind history perspective, and based on classicism....
Click to expand...







If you dug up Marx and asked him today, even he would admit he was completely fucking wrong on all that shit.


----------



## Unkotare

sharik said:


> ..... for you have never been there....




Been where?


----------



## Unkotare

sharik said:


> .......
> it was the West that failed back then in 1987 when struck by a severest financial crisis ever which caused the West go bankrupt. CCCP was relatively doing well and was about to win the Cold War, if not for West dirty tricks and Soviet bureaucracy treason. CCCP and East Bloc have then been destroyed and robbed in order to support the West a bit longer, but this comes to an end now.








Stop making your own vodka at home.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org



Well, we could put victims of lots of thing, of Capitalism, dictators, the US etc.


----------



## Sonc

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> http://victimsofcommunism.org



And what are the Communists different from any other people who are fighting for their views?


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, than explain me please what exactly is so bad in communism's ideology.
> Main ideas of communism are:
> - absolutely equal rights of every person;
> - everyone works the job he likes and he can;
> - no money and everyone gets whatever he wants for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained. Any idea how childish you sound?
Click to expand...

As always no answer...I am not surprised


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Skull

Eugene: "Ok, than explain me please what exactly is so bad in communism's* ideology*."

No wonder you are clueless. The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.  For that matter, no ideology of whatever stripe has any value _per se_, except to scholars & coffee house talkers.  That is why the implementation of Marxism is never beneficent - it is all theory & obedience to said theory.


----------



## Sonc

Skull said:


> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.


Do you think democracy and capitalism work?
And what about the free education and free medicine for everyone (some of the best in the world)?


----------



## Unkotare

Sonc said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about the free education and free medicine for everyone ....?
Click to expand...



Doesn’t exist. Never has, never will.


----------



## Skull

Sonc said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think democracy and capitalism work?
> And what about the free education and free medicine for everyone (some of the best in the world)?
Click to expand...


Missing the point - when an ideal or ideology is obsessing one, then forcing it upon society is far more important than how or if it truly reflects the ideology.

Read an old classic - _The Naked Communist,_ it makes clear what values Communists put first.


----------



## sharik

Unkotare said:


> Stop making your own vodka at home.


so you ran out of arguments and quit the discussion already?


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> when an ideal or ideology is obsessing one, then forcing it upon society is far more important than how or if it truly reflects the ideology.


that applies pretty much to everything, democracy included.


Skull said:


> Read an old classic - _The Naked Communist,_ it makes clear what values Communists put first.


same as suggesting to read some Goebbels; and to call 'classic' a propagandist drivel written by a FBI agent - W. Cleon Skousen - Wikipedia - is quite telling how brainwashed West folks are, North Korea has a long way to go in comparison to this.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about the free education and free medicine for everyone ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t exist. Never has, never will.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> As I mentioned earlier you do not understand what communism is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do. Chances are very, very good I have studied the concept in greater detail than you ever shall. It is an anathema to human nature, and that is why in every iteration to whatever degree it has always and will always fail. Humans are not fish humans are not birds humans are not broccoli and humans will not live according to communism. You don’t like it, tough shit. That is the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, than explain me please what exactly is so bad in communism's ideology.
> Main ideas of communism are:
> - absolutely equal rights of every person;
> - everyone works the job he likes and he can;
> - no money and everyone gets whatever he wants for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained. Any idea how childish you sound?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Life in countries even a degree under communism was ridiculously  surreal and contrary to human nature.


.


----------



## Eugene

Useless argueing to those who do not even try to listen for opponents and those who is sure he knows much and always right..

Each time I ask questions like "what is bad in communism's ideology" or "prove Putin is dictator" or "name victims of Russian government" I never see any certain answers, just noise.


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> ...
> 
> Each time I ask questions like "what is bad in communism's ideology" ....




You get answers that you ignore and pretend you didn’t read them.


----------



## Sonc

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about the free education and free medicine for everyone ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t exist. Never has, never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It was in the USSR. Like much more.


----------



## Unkotare

Sonc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about the free education and free medicine for everyone ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t exist. Never has, never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in the USSR. Like much more.
Click to expand...




Nope


----------



## Sonc

Unkotare said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ideology has appeal to some idealists, but millions of people were never helped by Marxist ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about the free education and free medicine for everyone ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t exist. Never has, never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in the USSR. Like much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...

I lived in the USSR. The children had good ... idols. Gagarin. Hockey players)) Every child could practice hockey.
Each child could be engaged in air modeling.
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sipililo/52794021/11162/11162_original.jpg
Or a photo
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/knittedbag/31930798/1435172/1435172_original.jpg
http://aeslib.ru/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/3-32-e1510393422283.jpg

There was a lot of good.
What will not be written in the west)))


----------



## Skull

_The Naked Communist_, first published in 1958 has gone thru many editions.  The latest 2014 edition has sold over one million copies.
Use the Look Inside function to see the Table of contents and reviews:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007DWBD4/?tag=ff0d01-20

Here is a tiny sample:

LENIN: “The existence of the Soviet Republic side by
side with imperialist states for a long time is unthinkable.
One or the other must triumph in the end. And before that
end supervenes, a series of frightful collisions between the
Soviet Republic and the bourgeois states will be inevitable.”

V. I. Lenin, “report of the central committee at the Sth
PARTY CONGRESS” (1919).

OFFICIAL statement: “The proletariat in the Soviet
Union harbours no illusions as to the possibility of a durable
peace with the imperialists. The proletariat knows that the
imperialist attack against the Soviet Union is inevitable; that
in the process of a proletarian world revolution wars between
proletarian and bourgeois states, wars for the emancipation
of the world from capitalism, will necessarily and inevitably
arise. Therefore, the primary duty of the proletariat, as the
fighter for socialism, is to make all the necessary political,
economic and military preparations for these wars, to
strengthen its Red Army—that mighty weapon of the proletariat—
and to train the masses of the toilers in the art of war.”

“THESIS OF THE SIXTH WORLD CONGRESS OF THE COMMUNIST
international.” International Press Correspondence, November
28, 1926, p. 1590.

LENIN: “Final victory can be achieved only on an international
scale, and only by the combined efforts of the workers
of all countries.”

Quoted by Joseph Stalin in, “leninism,” Volume I, p. 170.

Stalin: “This means that the serious assistance of the
international proletariat is a force without which the problem
of the final victory of socialism in one country cannot be
solved

Joseph Stalin’s letter to Ivanov, p. 9. See also “resolution of
THE FOURTEENTH PARTY CONFERENCE OF THE COMMUNIST PARTY
OF THE SOVIET UNION.”


----------



## Sonc

Skull said:


> _The Naked Communist_, first published in 1958 has gone thru many editions.  The latest 2014 edition has sold over one million copies.
> Use the Look Inside function to see the Table of contents and reviews:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007DWBD4/?tag=ff0d01-20


Good logic. I lived in a communist country. But you advise me to read a book about communism. You are geniuses


----------



## Sonc

Skull said:


> _The Naked Communist_, first published in 1958 has gone thru many editions.  The latest 2014 edition has sold over one million copies.
> Use the Look Inside function to see the Table of contents and reviews:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007DWBD4/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Here is a tiny sample:
> 
> LENIN: “The existence of the Soviet Republic side by
> side with imperialist states for a long time is unthinkable.
> One or the other must triumph in the end. And before that
> end supervenes, a series of frightful collisions between the
> Soviet Republic and the bourgeois states will be inevitable.”
> 
> V. I. Lenin, “report of the central committee at the Sth
> PARTY CONGRESS” (1919).
> 
> OFFICIAL statement: “The proletariat in the Soviet
> Union harbours no illusions as to the possibility of a durable
> peace with the imperialists. The proletariat knows that the
> imperialist attack against the Soviet Union is inevitable; that
> in the process of a proletarian world revolution wars between
> proletarian and bourgeois states, wars for the emancipation
> of the world from capitalism, will necessarily and inevitably
> arise. Therefore, the primary duty of the proletariat, as the
> fighter for socialism, is to make all the necessary political,
> economic and military preparations for these wars, to
> strengthen its Red Army—that mighty weapon of the proletariat—
> and to train the masses of the toilers in the art of war.”
> 
> “THESIS OF THE SIXTH WORLD CONGRESS OF THE COMMUNIST
> international.” International Press Correspondence, November
> 28, 1926, p. 1590.
> 
> LENIN: “Final victory can be achieved only on an international
> scale, and only by the combined efforts of the workers
> of all countries.”
> 
> Quoted by Joseph Stalin in, “leninism,” Volume I, p. 170.
> 
> Stalin: “This means that the serious assistance of the
> international proletariat is a force without which the problem
> of the final victory of socialism in one country cannot be
> solved
> 
> Joseph Stalin’s letter to Ivanov, p. 9. See also “resolution of
> THE FOURTEENTH PARTY CONFERENCE OF THE COMMUNIST PARTY
> OF THE SOVIET UNION.”


Y dont see that Lenin was right?


----------



## Skull

Hatred & destruction are keynotes of Communism:

LENIN: “Hatred for one’s own government and one’s
own bourgeoisie—the sentiment of all class conscious workers
... is a banal phrase if it does not mean revolution against
their own governments. It is impossible to rouse hatred
against one’s own government and one’s own bourgeoisie without
desiring their defeat.”

V. I. Lenin, “selected works,” Vol. V, p. 147.

LENIN: “A revolutionary class in a reactionary war cannot
but desire the defeat of its government. . . . And revolutionary
action in wartime against one’s own government
undoubtedly and incontrovertibly means not only desiring its
defeat, but really facilitating such defeat.”

V. I. Lenin, “selected works,” Vol. V, p. 142.


----------



## Skull

A wonderful news source that is serializing a book about Chinese Communism.  There is also a link to an earlier series titled _Nine Commentaries on the Communist Party._

The Epoch Times - How The Specter of Communism Is Ruling Our World


----------



## Sonc

Skull said:


> Hatred & destruction are keynotes of Communism:
> .


And what do you feel about a person who puts money above the human life?


Capital is afraid of lack of profit or too little profit, as nature is afraid of emptiness. But once there is sufficient profit, the capital becomes bold. Provide 10 percent, and the capital agrees to any application, at 20 percent it becomes animated, at 50 percent is positively ready to break his head, *at 100 percent he tramples all human laws, at 300 percent there is no such crime that he would not risk, at least under pain of a gallows.*


----------



## Unkotare

Sonc said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Naked Communist_, first published in 1958 has gone thru many editions.  The latest 2014 edition has sold over one million copies.
> Use the Look Inside function to see the Table of contents and reviews:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007DWBD4/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Here is a tiny sample:
> 
> LENIN: “The existence of the Soviet Republic side by
> side with imperialist states for a long time is unthinkable.
> One or the other must triumph in the end. And before that
> end supervenes, a series of frightful collisions between the
> Soviet Republic and the bourgeois states will be inevitable.”
> 
> V. I. Lenin, “report of the central committee at the Sth
> PARTY CONGRESS” (1919).
> 
> OFFICIAL statement: “The proletariat in the Soviet
> Union harbours no illusions as to the possibility of a durable
> peace with the imperialists. The proletariat knows that the
> imperialist attack against the Soviet Union is inevitable; that
> in the process of a proletarian world revolution wars between
> proletarian and bourgeois states, wars for the emancipation
> of the world from capitalism, will necessarily and inevitably
> arise. Therefore, the primary duty of the proletariat, as the
> fighter for socialism, is to make all the necessary political,
> economic and military preparations for these wars, to
> strengthen its Red Army—that mighty weapon of the proletariat—
> and to train the masses of the toilers in the art of war.”
> 
> “THESIS OF THE SIXTH WORLD CONGRESS OF THE COMMUNIST
> international.” International Press Correspondence, November
> 28, 1926, p. 1590.
> 
> LENIN: “Final victory can be achieved only on an international
> scale, and only by the combined efforts of the workers
> of all countries.”
> 
> Quoted by Joseph Stalin in, “leninism,” Volume I, p. 170.
> 
> Stalin: “This means that the serious assistance of the
> international proletariat is a force without which the problem
> of the final victory of socialism in one country cannot be
> solved
> 
> Joseph Stalin’s letter to Ivanov, p. 9. See also “resolution of
> THE FOURTEENTH PARTY CONFERENCE OF THE COMMUNIST PARTY
> OF THE SOVIET UNION.”
> 
> 
> 
> Y dont see that Lenin was right?
Click to expand...



Snowball?


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
Click to expand...

How did capitalism cause the holodomor or the cultural revolution?

Communism fails because it is unworkable and inherently evil. Sorry but your claim is revisionist nonsense.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.


Capitalism has no such victims to compare sorry.

Communism is evil at it;s core and as it was desinged which is why it consistently ends up with dictatorship and genocide


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They write about Communism, although Communism was not in History. It's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a defensive mechanism. It keeps people fearful of Marx. It's pathetic.
Click to expand...

As well they should be


Inmar said:


> They write about Communism, although Communism was not in History. It's funny.


Yes it is many times over in fact


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Unkotare
> All disasters and deaths in socialist countries happened only because of western distructive and injurious actions against them.
> In 1945 USA nuked 2 cities and overruined Tokyo which resulted more than a million deaths of civilians.
> Korea and Vietnam in 50-60s were attacked by the USA just to get territorial domition.
> Afghanistan in 70s was being built by the USSR, USA came and set terrorists against them. As a result we got half century of poverty and war in the region.
> Yugoslavia the strongest economically country was illegaly (as usually) bombed (including radioactive weapons) by the USA.
> ...
> I may go on further this list of disasters created by “progressive democracy”.
> 
> Cuba being surrounded still has the highest level of education and medicine in the region, has no racism and has the highest level of happiness among citizens.
> Venezuela doesn’t want to become your vassal as they know that they will be robbed by the USA like all their neighbors were.
> The USSR was defeated economically and was ready to live like west does but after 10-15 years of disaster and suffering brought by you realized that they don’t want to live in that stinky corrupted shit and Russians will never be slaves or vassals.
> 
> Now tell me please what is real human nature?
> To eat each other as you do or to live together and to help each other in all achievements as communist ideology provides.
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> First fascists would disappear because they have ideology based on exceptionalism of certain nation, ideology far from equal rights of all people, ideology USA (terrorist #1) is built on.



Al false.

The USA defeated Japan in a war which the japanese started.

The USA not attack in Korea or Vietnam the communists were the aggressors.

Cuba has greater poverty starvation and misery now than they did under Batista. The stats you cite are merely castro's propaganda.

Communist ideology provides only genocide slavery and tyranny.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Communism which killed 100M in the last century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Communism never existed. It was an idea which was planned to be reached. Socialist countries did existed. And now most western countries are much closer to socialistic than to capitalistic. That is sll thanks to 1917 and Russian October revolution.
> 2. Socialism didn’t kill 100mln as you say but those victims were victims of struggle of capitalistic regimes against socialistic. So who must be blamed first?
> 3. Why don’t you count victims of your bloody capitalism? Billions of deaths! India, China, Indians, 2 world wars, permanent wars by western world for their supremacy. Billions!!!!!!!
> 
> Until money rule the world it will stay in shit hole. When all those globalists are deposed humanity will get chance to survive.
Click to expand...

Communism existed and still does you simply lack comprehension of what it is.

Communism is not an end state of a socialist, egalitarian and stateless society. Communism is a verb, it is the means of getting to that desired end. Every communist nation has tried and failed to reach that end although they all did use the prescribed methods of getting there.

It is what communism does which makes it real and makes it evil. Not the utopain and ridiculous goal it espouses.


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did capitalism cause the holodomor or the cultural revolution?
> 
> Communism fails because it is unworkable and inherently evil. Sorry but your claim is revisionist nonsense.
Click to expand...

Capitalism not only causes huge hunger but also hide it well and doesn't allow this information to be widely spread. Your propaganda is working excellent.

Researcher: Famine Killed 7 Million in U.S. During “Great Depression”


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no such victims to compare sorry.
> 
> Communism is evil at it;s core and as it was desinged which is why it consistently ends up with dictatorship and genocide
Click to expand...

Capitalism has much much more victims. And those in socialist countries happened because of capitalistic states' confrontation.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> As well they should be


So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.


----------



## Skull

About history, Marx's thesis is (in his words) "Hegel turned on his
head." Instead of a battle between ideas—thesis and antithesis—out of which
comes a synthesis, the clash is between purely material forces: "dialectical
materialism." Marx's view here is that of the Realist, for whom only tangibles
exist. The rest—art, thought, law, religion—constitute only a superstructure
of no effect by itself. History moves forward by the shifting relation of things,
and in its present phase will bring about proletarian Communism inevitably.
 As a onetime Hegelian Marx indulged liberally in ABSTRACTION,
but first and last his vision of history and of reality is that _things_ drive
mankind.

Barzun, _From Dawn to Decadence, _p. 589


----------



## Tehon

In the social production of their existence, men inevitably enter into definite relations, which are independent of their will, namely relations of production appropriate to a given stage in the development of their material forces of production. The totality of these relations of production constitutes the economic structure of society, the real foundation, on which arises a legal and political superstructure and to which correspond definite forms of social consciousness.

Economic Manuscripts: Preface to A Contribution to the Critique of Political Economy


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> All disasters and deaths in socialist countries happened only because of western distructive and injurious actions against them.
> In 1945 USA nuked 2 cities and overruined Tokyo which resulted more than a million deaths of civilians.
> Korea and Vietnam in 50-60s were attacked by the USA just to get territorial domition.
> Afghanistan in 70s was being built by the USSR, USA came and set terrorists against them. As a result we got half century of poverty and war in the region.
> Yugoslavia the strongest economically country was illegaly (as usually) bombed (including radioactive weapons) by the USA.
> ...
> I may go on further this list of disasters created by “progressive democracy”.
> 
> Cuba being surrounded still has the highest level of education and medicine in the region, has no racism and has the highest level of happiness among citizens.
> Venezuela doesn’t want to become your vassal as they know that they will be robbed by the USA like all their neighbors were.
> The USSR was defeated economically and was ready to live like west does but after 10-15 years of disaster and suffering brought by you realized that they don’t want to live in that stinky corrupted shit and Russians will never be slaves or vassals.
> 
> Now tell me please what is real human nature?
> To eat each other as you do or to live together and to help each other in all achievements as communist ideology provides.
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> First fascists would disappear because they have ideology based on exceptionalism of certain nation, ideology far from equal rights of all people, ideology USA (terrorist #1) is built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al false.
Click to expand...

Oh, really?
What parallel reality do you live?



Soupnazi630 said:


> The USA defeated Japan in a war which the japanese started.


USA was in war with Japan for several years and Japan took China, Korea, Philippines...
After USSR defeated Germany and took Berlin in 1945 they began war against Japan. Soon China was liberated and Kwantun army was defeated. Japan realized they cannot resist and agreed to capitulate. And at this moment USA nukes Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But we must also remember bombing of Tokyo which was even more destructive. But which is the most disgusting - all those bombings were against civilians. And led to more than a million victims among women, children and old men mostly.



Soupnazi630 said:


> The USA not attack in Korea or Vietnam the communists were the aggressors.


In Korea there was a confrontation between USA and USSR. And both are to be blamed in inability to negotiate.
Vietnam war was started by french. Than USA organized fake provocation and began that war where chemicals were used (orange), where women, children and old men were killed by brave Americans. Until today they have health problems because of poisoned land.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Cuba has greater poverty starvation and misery now than they did under Batista. The stats you cite are merely castro's propaganda.


Visit Cuba and look at the country yourself first, talk to people there. I was there a year ago and was surprised to many things.
Yes they are poor but they are equal and they all have everything they need for living.
Of course from your and my point if view they are very poor and almost have nothing but they live happily.
Comparing to USA backed dictator Batista today's Cuba is much much better. And you will never meet Cuban who'd wish those times to come back.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Communist ideology provides only genocide slavery and tyranny.


Again nothing but propaganda slogans..

Let's check:
Genocide - that is how USA apoeared;
Slavery  - that is how USA was built;
Tyranny  - that is how USA controls other countries.


----------



## Tehon

Skull said:


> About history, Marx's thesis is (in his words) "Hegel turned on his
> head." Instead of a battle between ideas—thesis and antithesis—out of which
> comes a synthesis, the clash is between purely material forces: "dialectical
> materialism." Marx's view here is that of the Realist, for whom only tangibles
> exist. The rest—art, thought, law, religion—constitute only a superstructure
> of no effect by itself. History moves forward by the shifting relation of things,
> and in its present phase will bring about proletarian Communism inevitably.
> As a onetime Hegelian Marx indulged liberally in ABSTRACTION,
> but first and last his vision of history and of reality is that _things_ drive
> mankind.
> 
> Barzun, _From Dawn to Decadence, _p. 589


The first work which I undertook to dispel the doubts assailing me was a critical re-examination of the Hegelian philosophy of law; the introduction to this work being published in the _Deutsch-Franzosische Jahrbucher_ issued in Paris in 1844. My inquiry led me to the conclusion that neither legal relations nor political forms could be comprehended whether by themselves or on the basis of a so-called general development of the human mind, but that on the contrary they originate in the material conditions of life, the totality of which Hegel, following the example of English and French thinkers of the eighteenth century, embraces within the term “civil society”; that the anatomy of this civil society, however, has to be sought in political economy. The study of this, which I began in Paris, I continued in Brussels, where I moved owing to an expulsion order issued by M. Guizot. The general conclusion at which I arrived and which, once reached, became the guiding principle of my studies can be summarised as follows.

Economic Manuscripts: Preface to A Contribution to the Critique of Political Economy


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did capitalism cause the holodomor or the cultural revolution?
> 
> Communism fails because it is unworkable and inherently evil. Sorry but your claim is revisionist nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism not only causes huge hunger but also hide it well and doesn't allow this information to be widely spread. Your propaganda is working excellent.
> 
> Researcher: Famine Killed 7 Million in U.S. During “Great Depression”
Click to expand...


Capitalism cures hunger it does not cause it.

It is your propaganda denying facts.

Capitalism never caused any starvation or famine including during the great depression.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no such victims to compare sorry.
> 
> Communism is evil at it;s core and as it was desinged which is why it consistently ends up with dictatorship and genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism has much much more victims. And those in socialist countries happened because of capitalistic states' confrontation.
Click to expand...


Capitalism has no victims and the deaths in socialist nations is caused by socialism.

you cannot explain specifically how capitalism causes socialist nations to fail. You are simply repeating false rhetoric


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
Click to expand...

No I never said any such thing.

Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.

Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
Click to expand...

I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.

Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no such victims to compare sorry.
> 
> Communism is evil at it;s core and as it was desinged which is why it consistently ends up with dictatorship and genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism has much much more victims. And those in socialist countries happened because of capitalistic states' confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no victims and the deaths in socialist nations is caused by socialism.
> 
> you cannot explain specifically how capitalism causes socialist nations to fail. You are simply repeating false rhetoric
Click to expand...

Capitalism's victims are 
- all those killed civilians in 3-world countries while western countries took control over them for exploiting their labour and resources;
- those killed and still being killed in wars in Africa, Middle East and East Europe which began because of west wish to dominate;
- those who died in 1930s hunger;
- those who died or were thrown to prison in 1950s when fighting "communist threat" in the usa;
- those people who have no financial possibility today to get medical services as your medicine is to be paid or not provided at all.

But the most important is that capitalistic states began confronting and go on it now against socialistic states and against Russia though it is typical capitalistic now.
That confrontation led to huge military expenses, led to some sanctions and embargoes which declined world economy in common.

I do confess there was a threat of world communist revolution until ww2 but in late 1940s that idea was over and many agreements were signed. And it was calm until you began Korean war which increased confrontation and the world was set in nuclear danger due to your placing nuclear weapon in Turkey. 
If USA didn't threaten USSR there wouldn't be any Caribbean crisis... after it was over your realized that USSR is not bluffing and since that time you try to destroy Russia just because it can destroy USA. USA is aggresive to Russia without any real reasons just own fear based on own fear.

You don't know victims of capitalism - look through all those numerous wars initiated by the USA last 100 years. All of them are wars of capitalism. And they are 90% of all wars on earth.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Capitalism has no victims and the deaths in socialist nations is caused by socialism.


*All Wars Are Bankers Wars*


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> All disasters and deaths in socialist countries happened only because of western distructive and injurious actions against them.
> In 1945 USA nuked 2 cities and overruined Tokyo which resulted more than a million deaths of civilians.
> Korea and Vietnam in 50-60s were attacked by the USA just to get territorial domition.
> Afghanistan in 70s was being built by the USSR, USA came and set terrorists against them. As a result we got half century of poverty and war in the region.
> Yugoslavia the strongest economically country was illegaly (as usually) bombed (including radioactive weapons) by the USA.
> ...
> I may go on further this list of disasters created by “progressive democracy”.
> 
> Cuba being surrounded still has the highest level of education and medicine in the region, has no racism and has the highest level of happiness among citizens.
> Venezuela doesn’t want to become your vassal as they know that they will be robbed by the USA like all their neighbors were.
> The USSR was defeated economically and was ready to live like west does but after 10-15 years of disaster and suffering brought by you realized that they don’t want to live in that stinky corrupted shit and Russians will never be slaves or vassals.
> 
> Now tell me please what is real human nature?
> To eat each other as you do or to live together and to help each other in all achievements as communist ideology provides.
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> First fascists would disappear because they have ideology based on exceptionalism of certain nation, ideology far from equal rights of all people, ideology USA (terrorist #1) is built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?
> What parallel reality do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA defeated Japan in a war which the japanese started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> USA was in war with Japan for several years and Japan took China, Korea, Philippines...
> After USSR defeated Germany and took Berlin in 1945 they began war against Japan. Soon China was liberated and Kwantun army was defeated. Japan realized they cannot resist and agreed to capitulate. And at this moment USA nukes Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But we must also remember bombing of Tokyo which was even more destructive. But which is the most disgusting - all those bombings were against civilians. And led to more than a million victims among women, children and old men mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA not attack in Korea or Vietnam the communists were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Korea there was a confrontation between USA and USSR. And both are to be blamed in inability to negotiate.
> Vietnam war was started by french. Than USA organized fake provocation and began that war where chemicals were used (orange), where women, children and old men were killed by brave Americans. Until today they have health problems because of poisoned land.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba has greater poverty starvation and misery now than they did under Batista. The stats you cite are merely castro's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Visit Cuba and look at the country yourself first, talk to people there. I was there a year ago and was surprised to many things.
> Yes they are poor but they are equal and they all have everything they need for living.
> Of course from your and my point if view they are very poor and almost have nothing but they live happily.
> Comparing to USA backed dictator Batista today's Cuba is much much better. And you will never meet Cuban who'd wish those times to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communist ideology provides only genocide slavery and tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again nothing but propaganda slogans..
> 
> Let's check:
> Genocide - that is how USA apoeared;
> Slavery  - that is how USA was built;
> Tyranny  - that is how USA controls other countries.
Click to expand...





Did you just get out of the pool, or...?


----------



## Eugene

Unkotare said:


> Did you just get out of the pool, or...?


It is summer now and I prefer swimming in the sea. Tomorrow will take part in triathlon competition. 
Thanks for asking..


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
Click to expand...


No I said people should be fearful of communism. I never once said anyone should be fearful of him clearly you lack reading comprehension. I understand his work very well. Clearly better than you do. You cannot grasp the simplest of ideas from me or from Marx.

Marx offered no knowledge. He offered slavery genocide and totalitarianism. 

People should never be afraid of what he wrote or of learning of it or him. They should be frightened of any attempt to make his sickening ideals a reality.


----------



## Skull

TEHON SAID:  Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
**********************

Gaps in your knowledge of the effects of Communism are vast.  Try studying the _Black Book of Communism _or _Mao: The Unknown Story._


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare
> All disasters and deaths in socialist countries happened only because of western distructive and injurious actions against them.
> In 1945 USA nuked 2 cities and overruined Tokyo which resulted more than a million deaths of civilians.
> Korea and Vietnam in 50-60s were attacked by the USA just to get territorial domition.
> Afghanistan in 70s was being built by the USSR, USA came and set terrorists against them. As a result we got half century of poverty and war in the region.
> Yugoslavia the strongest economically country was illegaly (as usually) bombed (including radioactive weapons) by the USA.
> ...
> I may go on further this list of disasters created by “progressive democracy”.
> 
> Cuba being surrounded still has the highest level of education and medicine in the region, has no racism and has the highest level of happiness among citizens.
> Venezuela doesn’t want to become your vassal as they know that they will be robbed by the USA like all their neighbors were.
> The USSR was defeated economically and was ready to live like west does but after 10-15 years of disaster and suffering brought by you realized that they don’t want to live in that stinky corrupted shit and Russians will never be slaves or vassals.
> 
> Now tell me please what is real human nature?
> To eat each other as you do or to live together and to help each other in all achievements as communist ideology provides.
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben
> U’re the brightest exhample of antihuman way of thinking.
> First fascists would disappear because they have ideology based on exceptionalism of certain nation, ideology far from equal rights of all people, ideology USA (terrorist #1) is built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, really?
> What parallel reality do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA defeated Japan in a war which the japanese started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> USA was in war with Japan for several years and Japan took China, Korea, Philippines...
> After USSR defeated Germany and took Berlin in 1945 they began war against Japan. Soon China was liberated and Kwantun army was defeated. Japan realized they cannot resist and agreed to capitulate. And at this moment USA nukes Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But we must also remember bombing of Tokyo which was even more destructive. But which is the most disgusting - all those bombings were against civilians. And led to more than a million victims among women, children and old men mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA not attack in Korea or Vietnam the communists were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Korea there was a confrontation between USA and USSR. And both are to be blamed in inability to negotiate.
> Vietnam war was started by french. Than USA organized fake provocation and began that war where chemicals were used (orange), where women, children and old men were killed by brave Americans. Until today they have health problems because of poisoned land.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba has greater poverty starvation and misery now than they did under Batista. The stats you cite are merely castro's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Visit Cuba and look at the country yourself first, talk to people there. I was there a year ago and was surprised to many things.
> Yes they are poor but they are equal and they all have everything they need for living.
> Of course from your and my point if view they are very poor and almost have nothing but they live happily.
> Comparing to USA backed dictator Batista today's Cuba is much much better. And you will never meet Cuban who'd wish those times to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communist ideology provides only genocide slavery and tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again nothing but propaganda slogans..
> 
> Let's check:
> Genocide - that is how USA apoeared;
> Slavery  - that is how USA was built;
> Tyranny  - that is how USA controls other countries.
Click to expand...

I was uncertain whether to bother responding to such massive ignorance but I finally decided you need the correction. The Second World war had nothing to do with capitalism vs communism and is not a valid comparison. Japan started the war and the US won it righteously. The bombing of their cities was justified. If you do not want your cities bombed do not start a war.

Once again the communists are to blame for Vietnam and Korea.

Finally you are ignorant and wrong in the extreme on Cuba no matter how much crap you make up about having been there. They live far more miserably than they did under Batista. Like all other nations they have greater poverty and state sanctioned murder and genocide. Their health care system is woefully inferior to any western nations.

The only people claiming that their health care system is superior is the cuban government which does not allow unbiased and neutral observation of their system from outsiders. they simply proclaim themselves better and you believe them,

The evidence that you are wrong about Cuba is simple fact that for decades Cubans have risked their lives to flee to the US. No one takes such risks to go the opposite way.

The reason for this is that every communist state or system is evil and they do not fail because of interference from the US

The US sis not appear because of genocide and was not built by slavery and does not control other nations.

It is YOUR claims not mine which are propaganda talking points with little basis in reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the most progressive ideology and humanity will come to it. It is stupid to claim this ideology because of some criminals and idiots who came in power.
> When speaking about victims of communism why don’t you mention about victims of capitalism?
> 
> Communism has more achievements in fact and many of them are those you have in capitalist way of living.
> 
> All those victims you’re speaking about are not victims of communism but victims of opposition between different systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no such victims to compare sorry.
> 
> Communism is evil at it;s core and as it was desinged which is why it consistently ends up with dictatorship and genocide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism has much much more victims. And those in socialist countries happened because of capitalistic states' confrontation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism has no victims and the deaths in socialist nations is caused by socialism.
> 
> you cannot explain specifically how capitalism causes socialist nations to fail. You are simply repeating false rhetoric
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism's victims are
> - all those killed civilians in 3-world countries while western countries took control over them for exploiting their labour and resources;
> - those killed and still being killed in wars in Africa, Middle East and East Europe which began because of west wish to dominate;
> - those who died in 1930s hunger;
> - those who died or were thrown to prison in 1950s when fighting "communist threat" in the usa;
> - those people who have no financial possibility today to get medical services as your medicine is to be paid or not provided at all.
> 
> But the most important is that capitalistic states began confronting and go on it now against socialistic states and against Russia though it is typical capitalistic now.
> That confrontation led to huge military expenses, led to some sanctions and embargoes which declined world economy in common.
> 
> I do confess there was a threat of world communist revolution until ww2 but in late 1940s that idea was over and many agreements were signed. And it was calm until you began Korean war which increased confrontation and the world was set in nuclear danger due to your placing nuclear weapon in Turkey.
> If USA didn't threaten USSR there wouldn't be any Caribbean crisis... after it was over your realized that USSR is not bluffing and since that time you try to destroy Russia just because it can destroy USA. USA is aggresive to Russia without any real reasons just own fear based on own fear.
> 
> You don't know victims of capitalism - look through all those numerous wars initiated by the USA last 100 years. All of them are wars of capitalism. And they are 90% of all wars on earth.
Click to expand...



Communism directly requires and inflicts the deaths of millions capitalism does not. You are attempting a false equivalence by confusing people who simply die and blaming it on capitalism. In other words someone dies in a factory in the US it is not because of capitalism. Nor is it because of communism that someone dies in a factory in North Korea.

Capitalism has helped the people of third world nations such as african nations immeasurably it has not killed them.

There was no famine in the USA as you tried to claim. The link you provided proved that point ironically.

In fact all of your claims are essentially fictitious.


----------



## xyz

Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.


----------



## Eugene

xyz said:


> Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.


Chinese economical system is taken by them from Soviet but they we able to make reforms in 1990s and not to make same mistakes as USSR had done which lead to huge crisis.
And neither in China nor in Russia is dictatorship. But in Russia people vote for president at the elections while in China parliament does quite the same as it was in the USSR.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese economical system is taken by them from Soviet but they we able to make reforms in 1990s and not to make same mistakes as USSR had done which lead to huge crisis.
> And neither in China nor in Russia is dictatorship. But in Russia people vote for president at the elections while in China parliament does quite the same as it was in the USSR.
Click to expand...

They both had dictatorship and China still does.

China did not avoid the same mistakes as the USSR they committed the same old errors. Genocide and slavery.

They are slightly better off now only because of some small degree of capitalism


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese economical system is taken by them from Soviet but they we able to make reforms in 1990s and not to make same mistakes as USSR had done which lead to huge crisis.
> And neither in China nor in Russia is dictatorship. But in Russia people vote for president at the elections while in China parliament does quite the same as it was in the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both had dictatorship and China still does.
> 
> China did not avoid the same mistakes as the USSR they committed the same old errors. Genocide and slavery.
> 
> They are slightly better off now only because of some small degree of capitalism
Click to expand...

You are overfilled with fake and propaganda. Whatever I say you don't believe because all you know is based on biased sources.
And if you try to get real information your brain may explode because you realize that 90% of what you know about it is false


----------



## Unkotare

Eugene said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese economical system is taken by them from Soviet ....
Click to expand...



Wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is China still communist? The Communist Party is in power and has a monopoly, and I don't disagree that they are a dictatorship, but they are not communist economically.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese economical system is taken by them from Soviet but they we able to make reforms in 1990s and not to make same mistakes as USSR had done which lead to huge crisis.
> And neither in China nor in Russia is dictatorship. But in Russia people vote for president at the elections while in China parliament does quite the same as it was in the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both had dictatorship and China still does.
> 
> China did not avoid the same mistakes as the USSR they committed the same old errors. Genocide and slavery.
> 
> They are slightly better off now only because of some small degree of capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are overfilled with fake and propaganda. Whatever I say you don't believe because all you know is based on biased sources.
> And if you try to get real information your brain may explode because you realize that 90% of what you know about it is false
Click to expand...

You are projecting.

I am stating historic documented facts you are stating delusional propaganda and fiction.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
Click to expand...


No that is FALSE!

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT

"4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State 
5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "

That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.


----------



## Tehon

Sunsettommy said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
Click to expand...

You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
Click to expand...

Communism is not a stateless society.

A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.

This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> 
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
Click to expand...

No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.

A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.

Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
Click to expand...

Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.

After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.

Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.

Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.

Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.

Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.

This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say death by the state but I say that communism is a stateless society. Communism didn't do it. Fear the state, not communism.
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
Click to expand...

Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.

Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.


----------



## Eugene

Sunsettommy said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
Click to expand...

1. Those data taken from where? A work of Horowitz but how can I (you and anyone else) believe him? What are the sources of his figures? Oh, I see "highly likely" like in Skripal's and MH17 cases...

2. If real figures are taken how can one divide deaths by government from others?

3. Snd again I don't see any real figures about USA and Britain who are the main murders in the world.

So all that is absolute bs fed you by those who want you to have "correct" opinion.

Another bs is about socialism. Socialism is now in many European countries, especially in Scandinavian. It never denied private property and interpreneurship. USSR under Stalin was developing same way- there were private companies who worked freely and even had government's orders.
Communism or socialism doesn't kill anyone but many of kills (that did were! I do not deny) were done by criminals in authority. Such as Khrushchev for example.
I'd rather agree that in another system of hierarchy in government such guys wouldn't get so much power and were stopped...that is a problem, agree.

But anyway, as socialism came to the most economically and socially developed countries same way communism will come to the human society when it is ready for that economically. And I do agree communism in Russia of early 20 century was impossible.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is not a stateless society.
> 
> A stateless society is merely the unrealistic and foolish goal of communism. Communism is the means of reaching that ludicrous and utopian goal and communism is evil as a means of reaching said goal. It is a totalitarian evil state which will use any force or violence necessary to ensure obedience and fealty to the state and it's goal which will of course never be reached.
> 
> This is precisely what Marx taught and precisely what happens when people attempt to implement his ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.
> 
> Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

Capitalism is no where near exhausting itself which is one of Marx's many predictions which proves his abject stupidity.

He instead taught that the means of production must be seized through violence and not when it exhausted itself but instead when it was thriving. Another of his idiotic predictions which proves his stupidity is that people would spontaneously do so. Seizing the means of production IS by definition forcing a new system on people and it is what he taught. Hence the violence and genocide associated with his ideology. Exactly as he taught.

No one is ready for attempting communism because it is an evil system based upon the ignorant ramblings of a diseased fool. 

His economic ideas are akin to a guide to dieting and weight loss written by a morbidly obese person. He was a fool who knew nothing about economics and yet many fools believe he had great economic ideas.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well they should be
> 
> 
> 
> So you tell people that you fear knowledge and then proceed to prove it in follow up posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I never said any such thing.
> 
> Knowledge is power and people should embrace it.
> 
> Communism is to be feared,  not knowledge of it and why it is evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Marx and what Marx had to offer is knowledge. Clearly you've never made any attempt at understanding his work. You said people should be fearful of him. At least that is the way it came across based on the comment you responded to.
> 
> Why should communism be feared? There is nothing evil about it. It is a cooperative society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is FALSE!
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT
> 
> "4. 61,911,000 Murdered: The Soviet Gulag State
> 5. 35,236,000 Murdered: The Communist Chinese Ant Hill "
> 
> That is 100 MILLION people who have died in just two communist states, during the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Those data taken from where? A work of Horowitz but how can I (you and anyone else) believe him? What are the sources of his figures? Oh, I see "highly likely" like in Skripal's and MH17 cases...
> 
> 2. If real figures are taken how can one divide deaths by government from others?
> 
> 3. Snd again I don't see any real figures about USA and Britain who are the main murders in the world.
> 
> So all that is absolute bs fed you by those who want you to have "correct" opinion.
> 
> Another bs is about socialism. Socialism is now in many European countries, especially in Scandinavian. It never denied private property and interpreneurship. USSR under Stalin was developing same way- there were private companies who worked freely and even had government's orders.
> Communism or socialism doesn't kill anyone but many of kills (that did were! I do not deny) were done by criminals in authority. Such as Khrushchev for example.
> I'd rather agree that in another system of hierarchy in government such guys wouldn't get so much power and were stopped...that is a problem, agree.
> 
> But anyway, as socialism came to the most economically and socially developed countries same way communism will come to the human society when it is ready for that economically. And I do agree communism in Russia of early 20 century was impossible.
Click to expand...

The black book of communism was not written by Horowitz he only contributed a small part of it. The data is from the communist nations themselves who are the greatest killers not the USA or britain as you claim.

You have been busted and proven wrong about American famine and about the death toll of communism and the gulag and virtually everything else you have stated.

You are asn bad as any holocaust denier.


----------



## Eugene

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.
> 
> Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is no where near exhausting itself which is one of Marx's many predictions which proves his abject stupidity.
> 
> He instead taught that the means of production must be seized through violence and not when it exhausted itself but instead when it was thriving. Another of his idiotic predictions which proves his stupidity is that people would spontaneously do so. Seizing the means of production IS by definition forcing a new system on people and it is what he taught. Hence the violence and genocide associated with his ideology. Exactly as he taught.
> 
> No one is ready for attempting communism because it is an evil system based upon the ignorant ramblings of a diseased fool.
> 
> His economic ideas are akin to a guide to dieting and weight loss written by a morbidly obese person. He was a fool who knew nothing about economics and yet many fools believe he had great economic ideas.
Click to expand...

Marx couldn't predict hybrid of capitalism and socialism.  All capitalistic states did much to improve social conditions thanks to Russian revolution and USSR. As a result western countries are very much socialistic now


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org


Ever notice that the Elite Russians retire to the U.S.A when they retire, and some even become American Citizens.  "Strange".


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, socialism is the means of reaching the goal of communism. To be precise, the socialist mode of production is the means of achieving a communist society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.
> 
> Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is no where near exhausting itself which is one of Marx's many predictions which proves his abject stupidity.
> 
> He instead taught that the means of production must be seized through violence and not when it exhausted itself but instead when it was thriving. Another of his idiotic predictions which proves his stupidity is that people would spontaneously do so. Seizing the means of production IS by definition forcing a new system on people and it is what he taught. Hence the violence and genocide associated with his ideology. Exactly as he taught.
> 
> No one is ready for attempting communism because it is an evil system based upon the ignorant ramblings of a diseased fool.
> 
> His economic ideas are akin to a guide to dieting and weight loss written by a morbidly obese person. He was a fool who knew nothing about economics and yet many fools believe he had great economic ideas.
Click to expand...

Capitalism is leaving too many people behind. People are starting to look for an alternative. Look at the movement toward democratic socialism as an example. Hell, even many of the people who voted for Trump sense that they are getting left out, that's why they voted for him.

Communism is for us not a _state of affairs_ which is to be established, an _ideal_ to which reality [will] have to adjust itself. We call communism the _real _movement which abolishes the present state of things. The conditions of this movement result from the premises now in existence.
The German Ideology


----------



## Tehon

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.
> 
> Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is no where near exhausting itself which is one of Marx's many predictions which proves his abject stupidity.
> 
> He instead taught that the means of production must be seized through violence and not when it exhausted itself but instead when it was thriving. Another of his idiotic predictions which proves his stupidity is that people would spontaneously do so. Seizing the means of production IS by definition forcing a new system on people and it is what he taught. Hence the violence and genocide associated with his ideology. Exactly as he taught.
> 
> No one is ready for attempting communism because it is an evil system based upon the ignorant ramblings of a diseased fool.
> 
> His economic ideas are akin to a guide to dieting and weight loss written by a morbidly obese person. He was a fool who knew nothing about economics and yet many fools believe he had great economic ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx couldn't predict hybrid of capitalism and socialism.  All capitalistic states did much to improve social conditions thanks to Russian revolution and USSR. As a result western countries are very much socialistic now
Click to expand...

The problem with that for me is I don't see a hybrid socioeconomic system. I see a reformed capitalist system. And that is doomed to failure.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is the system used to reach the perfect state. The difference between socialism and communism is akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder.
> 
> A communist state is a state working TOWARD communist perfection which can never be reached. This is why it is called communism rather than cooperation which you were wrong to compare it to. Cooperation is strictly voluntary, communism is not and is rooted in violence and dictatorship with all the genocide and poverty which accompanies such systems.
> 
> Socialism has no means of production it merely destroys the means of production
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is a method of producing commodities. It is done cooperatively. A co-op being the closest example we have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Like communism socialism is a means of seizing the means of production and stealing it through government force.
> 
> After that you get the usual poverty starvation and terror such as you see in Venezuela.
> 
> Socialism merely tries to make it look legitimate through democratically elected officials rather than through plain dictatorship as communism does.
> 
> Co-ops or even worker owned companies are free to exist or to be attempted in a capitalist society but private property rights are outlawed in collectivist societies. Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Regardless of how many hairs you splint in definitions you always end up with tyranny and force and violence in any socialist/communist/collectivist system because they rely absolutely on violence to achieve their horrific ends.
> 
> Marx taught this and nations attempting his evil ideas follow it exactly as he taught.
> 
> This is why communism is evil and should be studied but also feared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx understood that in order for a new productive force to take shape in a given society, the old productive force must have fully developed and exhausted itself. Capitalism is exhausting itself now, there is no way the undeveloped countries in the early 20th century were ready for what they attempted.
> 
> Marx also understood that the socialist method of production was not something that was going to be forced on people but instead was something that people were going to come to when the capitalist system of production fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is no where near exhausting itself which is one of Marx's many predictions which proves his abject stupidity.
> 
> He instead taught that the means of production must be seized through violence and not when it exhausted itself but instead when it was thriving. Another of his idiotic predictions which proves his stupidity is that people would spontaneously do so. Seizing the means of production IS by definition forcing a new system on people and it is what he taught. Hence the violence and genocide associated with his ideology. Exactly as he taught.
> 
> No one is ready for attempting communism because it is an evil system based upon the ignorant ramblings of a diseased fool.
> 
> His economic ideas are akin to a guide to dieting and weight loss written by a morbidly obese person. He was a fool who knew nothing about economics and yet many fools believe he had great economic ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism is leaving too many people behind. People are starting to look for an alternative. Look at the movement toward democratic socialism as an example. Hell, even many of the people who voted for Trump sense that they are getting left out, that's why they voted for him.
> 
> Communism is for us not a _state of affairs_ which is to be established, an _ideal_ to which reality [will] have to adjust itself. We call communism the _real _movement which abolishes the present state of things. The conditions of this movement result from the premises now in existence.
> The German Ideology
Click to expand...


Capitalism is not leaving too many people behind. The very idea of leaving too many people behind is strictly subjective.

Capitalism elevates all people and the only ones left behind are those who choose to be left behind. Communism on the other hand forces all people to regress or they are killed.

Democratic socialism is merely communism with a great deal of confusion and ignorance. It is nothing new. People always seek to steal from those who have more which is why they embrace violent and oppressive ideologies such as communism which allows them to violently steal through government proxy without getting their hands dirty.

Reality NEVER adjusts itself to what human's want. That is one of the chief and massive failures of the communist ideology you cannot make reality change.

Communism is not an ideal it is a way of forcing people to die in order to believe in an ideal which can never be reached hence the massive death toll of communism.

The conditions result from brainwashing and nothing more.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did capitalism cause the holodomor or the cultural revolution?
> 
> Communism fails because it is unworkable and inherently evil. Sorry but your claim is revisionist nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism not only causes huge hunger but also hide it well and doesn't allow this information to be widely spread. Your propaganda is working excellent.
> 
> Researcher: Famine Killed 7 Million in U.S. During “Great Depression”
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

Eugene said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did capitalism cause the holodomor or the cultural revolution?
> 
> Communism fails because it is unworkable and inherently evil. Sorry but your claim is revisionist nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism not only causes huge hunger but also hide it well and doesn't allow this information to be widely spread. Your propaganda is working excellent.
> 
> Researcher: Famine Killed 7 Million in U.S. During “Great Depression”
Click to expand...

Capitalism does not cause hunger it cures it.

This is why throughout the cold war the soviet union was fed BY the United states of America.

We sent the USSR surplus grain because communism cannot feed people. It does how ever deliberately starve people.

The link about famine debunks itself it was not allowed on wikipedia BECAUSE it is FICTION.

The author of that study merely used any natural death as an example of famine because old people and sick people often do not eat well. But that is NOT famine least of all deliberately weaponized famine as the USSR waged war on it;s on people with.


----------



## Skull

Here is an inside view of Chinese communism:

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...01e4b02e9630241d9a/1404931073072/9ping_en.pdf


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Capitalism does not cause hunger it cures it.


like during The Great Depression or by 'kill the poor' methods?


Soupnazi630 said:


> This is why throughout the cold war the soviet union was fed BY the United states of America.


that is a blatant lie concocted by Western scholarship & media to whitewash the crimes of Western nabobs.


Soupnazi630 said:


> We sent the USSR surplus grain because communism cannot feed people.


stop making up stories. CCCP's overall import was merely 3% compared to its overall production; even if there was grain sent in, it was a drop in the bucket anyway; there was also huge overproduction of bread in CCCP to such an extent that the authorities ordered a campaign in the Soviet media persuading people to stop wasting bread.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Communism is not an ideal it is a way of forcing people to die in order to believe in an ideal which can never be reached hence the massive death toll of communism.


what an ignorant and bigoted statement... 'the death toll' was not that of Communism or anything else but of Civil Wars and following struggle for power. Capitalism had also interests in making Communism look bad and used sabotage for that purpose. CCCP, as wars ended, since then was a well off State and a happy Nation, meanwhile the West staggered from a crisis to a crisis and was about to collapse in the late 1980s through early 1990s.


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> Here is an inside view of Chinese communism:
> https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...01e4b02e9630241d9a/1404931073072/9ping_en.pdf





> “The Communists disdain to conceal their views and aims. They openly declare that their ends can be attained only by the forcible overthrow of all existing social conditions.”


as if Capitalists did not do the same to the Soviet Bloc and its people?


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> The author of that study merely used any natural death as an example of famine because old people and sick people often do not eat well. But that is NOT famine


that *is* famine, only in a legalised form, so that you can't blame the capitalist system or anyone but yourself, they simply write you off as a 'loser' so you get no sympathy not only from the state but also from your countrymen; this is a legalised genocide perpetrated by capitalist authorities on there own people.


Soupnazi630 said:


> deliberately weaponized famine as the USSR waged war on it;s on people with.


no such thing ever happened.


----------



## Yarddog

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
Click to expand...



Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not cause hunger it cures it.
> 
> 
> 
> like during The Great Depression or by 'kill the poor' methods?
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why throughout the cold war the soviet union was fed BY the United states of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is a blatant lie concocted by Western scholarship & media to whitewash the crimes of Western nabobs.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the USSR surplus grain because communism cannot feed people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop making up stories. CCCP's overall import was merely 3% compared to its overall production; even if there was grain sent in, it was a drop in the bucket anyway; there was also huge overproduction of bread in CCCP to such an extent that the authorities ordered a campaign in the Soviet media persuading people to stop wasting bread.
Click to expand...

Yes like during the great depression where even with the worst economy of the twentieth century very few people died o hunger.

No it is not a blatant lie it is an absolute documented and proven fact. During the cold war the USA fed the soviet Union. Those of us alive at the time wondered why the USA routinely and consistently sent grain to feed a country which was sworn to destroy us but it DID happen and that is irrefutable. At one point it was even embargoed but then the embargo was later lifted under Reagan.

The Soviet Grain Embargo

You cannot present any evidence of any kind that it is lie and it is a fact in your face so deal with it.

We sent grain because under communism they could not feed their own people and needed it to avoid starvation that is fact not a made up story.

The soviets hd lines for bread they did not waste it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is not an ideal it is a way of forcing people to die in order to believe in an ideal which can never be reached hence the massive death toll of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> what an ignorant and bigoted statement... 'the death toll' was not that of Communism or anything else but of Civil Wars and following struggle for power. Capitalism had also interests in making Communism look bad and used sabotage for that purpose. CCCP, as wars ended, since then was a well off State and a happy Nation, meanwhile the West staggered from a crisis to a crisis and was about to collapse in the late 1980s through early 1990s.
Click to expand...

It is not bigoted or ignorant it is factual.

The death toll was in the millions it was more than even Hitler killed and it was deliberate. Communism routinely causes such genocide wherever it is tried.

The USSR was a miserable hell on earth and neither happy nor well off.

The West had crises yes but still prospered while the people staved under communism.

Sorry you are ignorant of history but those are all facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of that study merely used any natural death as an example of famine because old people and sick people often do not eat well. But that is NOT famine
> 
> 
> 
> that *is* famine, only in a legalised form, so that you can't blame the capitalist system or anyone but yourself, they simply write you off as a 'loser' so you get no sympathy not only from the state but also from your countrymen; this is a legalised genocide perpetrated by capitalist authorities on there own people.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> deliberately weaponized famine as the USSR waged war on it;s on people with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such thing ever happened.
Click to expand...

No it is not famine in legal or any other form.

Famine is simple death from lack of food. Dying because someone drinks homemade alcohol because expensive scotch is too much to afford is not famine but that is one of many many kinds of deaths loosely related to poverty which the author measures. This is done to vastly exaggerate the number of deaths in the US due to famine during the great depression. In reality less than 200 deaths can be attributed to famine across th USA during the entire great depression.

Yes it did happen the Soviets did indeed wage war against their own people with famine. That is proven fact revealed in declassified soviet archives.


----------



## Tehon

Yarddog said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
Click to expand...

Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
Click to expand...


Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.

Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.


----------



## sharik

Yarddog said:


> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power.


neither capitalism does.


Yarddog said:


> The Soviet Union was a travesty.


what country is not if so?


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
Click to expand...

People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> We sent grain because under communism they could not feed their own people and needed it to avoid starvation that is fact not a made up story.


bullshit, i was born and i lived in CCCP, it was bursting with bread... also, go and google 'Soviet import' to learn it was only 3% from overall Soviet production; even Wiki says so.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> The USSR was a miserable hell on earth


you seem to hate every thing Russian, hence your insults... a racist are you?


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich


you in fact sent money to The 3rd Reich that was defeated by CCCP against all odds, and CCCP under Gorbatchov already wasn't Communist when destroyed, it was about to go world markets & finances, this is why it was destroyed actually.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
Click to expand...

True.

But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We sent grain because under communism they could not feed their own people and needed it to avoid starvation that is fact not a made up story.
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, i was born and i lived in CCCP, it was bursting with bread... also, go and google 'Soviet import' to learn it was only 3% from overall Soviet production; even Wiki says so.
Click to expand...


Production is only one small part of it.

the soviets who you are massively ignorant of could not produce and DISTRIBUTE enough to feed their own people and the importation kept them from starvation.

Those are facts which your dishonest claim to personal knowledge cannot refute.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USSR was a miserable hell on earth
> 
> 
> 
> you seem to hate every thing Russian, hence your insults... a racist are you?
Click to expand...

I hate nothing at all about russia and have said nothing derogatory or insulting about russia or the russians.

Your assertion is a dishonest and cowardly accusation.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich
> 
> 
> 
> you in fact sent money to The 3rd Reich that was defeated by CCCP against all odds, and CCCP under Gorbatchov already wasn't Communist when destroyed, it was about to go world markets & finances, this is why it was destroyed actually.
Click to expand...


None of which is relevant and does not address what I said.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> not victims of Communism, they are that of Capitalism, which stood in the way of every Communist state and sabotaged their progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
Click to expand...

That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power. And under Communism its necessary that the State have total control of its population to make sure everything is fair and equal.  Problem is, that since the beginning of time man has been competative and they will cheat even inside that Communist system that is supposed to be fair.  You will have large numbers of people without representation or recourse. The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
Click to expand...

It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power.
> 
> 
> 
> neither capitalism does.
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what country is not if so?
Click to expand...


True,

Capitalism is strictly economics and self regulating whereas communism is a political system rooted in slavery violence and totalitarianism.

The US has checks and balances and is no travesty but to the contrary is the best nation ever created and that is objective fact.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without addressing the legitimacy of your statements, which beg to be questioned, what does any of that have to do with what sharik said? None of that gives license to Western capitalist powers for undermining another nation's right to self determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
Click to expand...




Soupnazi630 said:


> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.


When did this take place exactly?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is precisely the opposite of self determination so your argument is irrelevant.
> 
> Undermining an evil system of government is not something which needed a license. We had as much right to undermine the USSR as we did the third reich, even before the second world war.
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
Click to expand...

1848


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1848
Click to expand...

A true testament to the power of the words.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> But once again communism is exactly the opposite of self determination it is slavery and totalitarianism by design and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1848
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
Click to expand...

If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.


----------



## Skull

Tehon said:


> People have a right to self determination. I can't imagine how you would think otherwise. It is a principle enshrined in our own declaration of independence.



A clueless, ignorant remark.  The only 'people' in any communist nation that have 'rights' are the totalitarian leadership clique.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is entirely bullshit but regardless, it is still none of your business how Russians organize themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1848
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
Click to expand...

No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.

To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.


----------



## Skull

sharik said:


> you in fact sent money to The 3rd Reich that was defeated by CCCP against all odds, and CCCP under Gorbatchov already wasn't Communist when destroyed, it was about to go world markets & finances, this is why it was destroyed actually.



The main reason the CCCP defeated the Nazi invasion of Soviet territory was because FDR had sent military supplies to Stalin's brave but poorly equipped military.  Not to mention the efforts of the invading USA's military forces bombing Germany and Patton and others defeating them on the ground.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is entirely fact and yes it is our business how they have communism which IS by design slavery imposed on them especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially when the same totalitarian states openly declared their goal to be our destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1848
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.

It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.

Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.


\


----------



## Skull

For true believers in communism these titles may make no difference to the faithful.  

However, if anyone's little gray cells still have sparks of intelligence, then study some of these powerful works from Yale U. Press:

Books from "Annals of Communism Series" | Yale University Press


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did this take place exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 1848
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.
> 
> It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
> There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.
> 
> Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.
> 
> 
> \
Click to expand...

Marxism does not call for slavery nor totalitarianism. It is an ideology that promotes freedom and democracy, the kind that can never be delivered by capitalism.

A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.


----------



## Yarddog

Soupnazi630 said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism has no real system for checks and balance of power.
> 
> 
> 
> neither capitalism does.
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet Union was a travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what country is not if so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True,
> 
> Capitalism is strictly economics and self regulating whereas communism is a political system rooted in slavery violence and totalitarianism.
> 
> The US has checks and balances and is no travesty but to the contrary is the best nation ever created and that is objective fact.
Click to expand...


Agreed,
Capitalism at its simplest form is just people making choices with what to do with their life,  whilst in a communist system, its end game is the government making those 'better' choices for you. 
Some can still remember there were a lot of people killed trying to get past the Berlin wall over the years. 
If it was so great over there why did people risk so much to get out and why did a communist system that is supposedly for the people need to keep them kept as captives?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1848
> 
> 
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.
> 
> It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
> There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.
> 
> Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marxism does not call for slavery nor totalitarianism. It is an ideology that promotes freedom and democracy, the kind that can never be delivered by capitalism.
> 
> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Communism is an ideology which calls for slavery and totalitarianism. The dictatorship of the proletariat means PRECISELY a totalitarian system. " From each according to his ability and from each according to his need " is absolutely a description of slavery.

A slave has nothing to be taken from them EXCEPT their ability " FROM each according to his ABILITY "  A slave is always given precisely what they NEED to survive. TO EACH according to their NEED.

In a truly free society which is a capitalist society a person's ability is theirs to profit by and to prosper with it does not belong to others to be taken from them. Communism demands it be taken from them by force. In a truly free society which is a capitalist society no one may dictate what another is worthy of owning or possessing and every one is free to provide for their own needs which is every individuals responsibility.

Hanging the words " of the proletariat " after the word dictatorship does not make it a better form of dictatorship. It is still a despotic and totalitarian system as Marx specifically stated..

His most idiotic claim is that it would whither away and die to replaced by utopia. He was either the greatest fool that ever lived bcause dictatorships NEVER willingly give up power or he was a simple liar.

Either way he described and demanded a totalitarian system of universal slavery and that is fact you cannot refute. His words not mine and they prove me correct and you massively ignorant and wrong.

Capitalism is based on non aggression communism is based on enforcement through terror.

The fact is that no communists system has ever been democratic they are ALL universally totalitarian nightmares because they are falling an ideology which demands it.

The general statement that the US has overthrown democracies is unproven and irrelevant because communism is the enemy of freedom and democracy and no communist state is a democracy.


----------



## Skull

A soft-power propaganda spinoff of Red Chinese communism are the Confucius Institutes pervading USA colleges & even high schools:

How Many Confucius Institutes Are in the United States? | National Association of Scholars


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1848
> 
> 
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.
> 
> It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
> There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.
> 
> Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marxism does not call for slavery nor totalitarianism. It is an ideology that promotes freedom and democracy, the kind that can never be delivered by capitalism.
> 
> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.
Click to expand...


You have been massively proven wrong communism does call for slavery and totalitarianism as i have proven and we are justified in overthrowing and undermining such evil


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> the soviets who you are massively ignorant of could not produce and DISTRIBUTE enough to feed their own people and the importation kept them from starvation.


i lived in CCCP and seen 99% of what was in the shops was domestically produced, with very little imports involved and certainly none from USA, what 'starvation'? CCCP had no problems with food provision, even in the worst days of perestroika when the authorities cut the shops from food delivery so that Western media hacks could rush in to film footages of 'empty shelves' to show you.


Soupnazi630 said:


> I hate nothing at all about russia and have said nothing derogatory or insulting about russia or the russians.


you just called the country i was born a 'miserable hell' which it of course wasn't as i well remember CCCP was a happy place where many things were for free and no stress at all.


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> The main reason the CCCP defeated the Nazi invasion of Soviet territory was because FDR had sent military supplies to Stalin's brave but poorly equipped military. Not to mention the efforts of the invading USA's military forces bombing Germany and Patton and others defeating them on the ground.


what a hogwash... go and sue your education & media. Lend Lease was a hoax, it existed mainly on paper. Red Army was well equipped, of course, even better then Nazis; go read up on the subject before making statements. Red Army also destroyed over 80% of Nazi Germany best troops, as shown by Nazi casualties per battle; and what battles it were! *Moscow*, *Kursk*, *Stalingrad*; then again it was Soviets who took *Berlin* and thus put an end to wars; no other army could perform anything like this! Western Allies meanwhile were cowardly bombing German civilians: the elderly, children and women. USA military is only good for Hollywood movies.


----------



## sharik

Skull said:


> The only 'people' in any communist nation that have 'rights' are the totalitarian leadership clique.


look, i was born in CCCP, i lived and studied there; i had rights for free education, free healthcare and rights for the entertainment provided at no price; and i wasn't in any coterie.

here's what life in CCCP was like in the late 1940s for example -


----------



## sharik

Tehon said:


> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.


right on. CCCP was already democratic when they destroyed it. CIA saboteurs would have nothing on CCCP if it remained Communist by 1991.


Yarddog said:


> there were a lot of people killed trying to get past the Berlin wall over the years.


'a lot' but in fact how many? what's the precise number to make a fuss about?


Yarddog said:


> If it was so great over there why did people risk so much to get out and why did a communist system that is supposedly for the people need to keep them kept as captives?


when your a runaway criminal or delinquent, you sure would risk as much; has nothing to do with 'system'. Western Propaganda ranted about 'Soviet dissidents' who turned out to be Russian Mafia once they were allowed into the West.


----------



## there4eyeM

Perhaps it is comforting to some minds to think "communism" the problem. In every case, however, it is the avarice for power on the part of men who should never have had it. Throughout history, there have been extremely similar cases scattered across every conceivable socio-poilitical-economic framework. Men, and almost uniquely that gender, seek and gain power by the methods available to them, and use it for their own aggrandizement and against the good of the society they dominate.
Any system will work if people believe in it and work together for each other.
The first Christian groups were wholly collective, for example. Things only went bad when a central authority seized control.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A true testament to the power of the words.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.
> 
> It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
> There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.
> 
> Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marxism does not call for slavery nor totalitarianism. It is an ideology that promotes freedom and democracy, the kind that can never be delivered by capitalism.
> 
> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is an ideology which calls for slavery and totalitarianism. The dictatorship of the proletariat means PRECISELY a totalitarian system. " From each according to his ability and from each according to his need " is absolutely a description of slavery.
> 
> A slave has nothing to be taken from them EXCEPT their ability " FROM each according to his ABILITY "  A slave is always given precisely what they NEED to survive. TO EACH according to their NEED.
> 
> In a truly free society which is a capitalist society a person's ability is theirs to profit by and to prosper with it does not belong to others to be taken from them. Communism demands it be taken from them by force. In a truly free society which is a capitalist society no one may dictate what another is worthy of owning or possessing and every one is free to provide for their own needs which is every individuals responsibility.
> 
> Hanging the words " of the proletariat " after the word dictatorship does not make it a better form of dictatorship. It is still a despotic and totalitarian system as Marx specifically stated..
> 
> His most idiotic claim is that it would whither away and die to replaced by utopia. He was either the greatest fool that ever lived bcause dictatorships NEVER willingly give up power or he was a simple liar.
> 
> Either way he described and demanded a totalitarian system of universal slavery and that is fact you cannot refute. His words not mine and they prove me correct and you massively ignorant and wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is based on non aggression communism is based on enforcement through terror.
> 
> The fact is that no communists system has ever been democratic they are ALL universally totalitarian nightmares because they are falling an ideology which demands it.
> 
> The general statement that the US has overthrown democracies is unproven and irrelevant because communism is the enemy of freedom and democracy and no communist state is a democracy.
Click to expand...

Marx wasn't a utopian. He broke down the system of capitalist production to its basic parts and rebuilt them in turn showing how the different parts interrelated with each other to build the capitalist socioeconomic structure out of which our societies grew.

By claiming that the dictatorship of the proletariat is a totalitarian relationship you tacitly admit that the capitalist system that we live under is a totalitarian relationship. You and I are actually in agreement here.

We live in a society where the productive system, banking, communication, government, etc. all belong to a minority (ruling) class of people. Marx understands how this relationship gives this minority class immense (dictatorial) social power.
What he explains needs to happen is that this power relationship needs to be flipped on its head, giving the majority a larger say in how society develops.
That is called freedom, the kind of freedom that Marx's analysis shows can never happen under the capitalist system of production.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the soviets who you are massively ignorant of could not produce and DISTRIBUTE enough to feed their own people and the importation kept them from starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> i lived in CCCP and seen 99% of what was in the shops was domestically produced, with very little imports involved and certainly none from USA, what 'starvation'? CCCP had no problems with food provision, even in the worst days of perestroika when the authorities cut the shops from food delivery so that Western media hacks could rush in to film footages of 'empty shelves' to show you.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate nothing at all about russia and have said nothing derogatory or insulting about russia or the russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just called the country i was born a 'miserable hell' which it of course wasn't as i well remember CCCP was a happy place where many things were for free and no stress at all.
Click to expand...

Russia and the CCCP are not the same thing.

The CCCP was a nightmarish hell hole where people went hungry often because the state forced them to.

They had few imports because the state could not allow such superior products to be seen by the people who were enslaved.

The empty food shelves were not filmed at the end of the CCCP before they were common all through the time of the communists.

You know nothing about the place but the history is well documented and proves you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the words of the diseased fool marx yes. Millions have perished and been enslaved due to the power of his words over the small minded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the irrational fear they produced among the capitalist ruling class. It was this irrational fear that ultimately led to much misery and suffering as the ruling class brought down the iron fist on the developing societies attuned to his words.
> 
> To think that you still shit your pants over those words to this day. Powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> it is not irrational to fear an ideology which calls for and leads to slavery and totalitarianism which is what communism is.
> 
> It is not irrational to fear a government which follows that sort of ideology and commits genocide.
> There is no capitalist ruling class by any reasonable or intelligent definition. This claim of such a class is one of marx;'s many idiotic assertions.
> 
> Societies are attuned to nothing. His words were spread by insane, blood thirsty individuals who were never harmed by capitalism but instead simply sought to oppress others.
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marxism does not call for slavery nor totalitarianism. It is an ideology that promotes freedom and democracy, the kind that can never be delivered by capitalism.
> 
> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Communism is an ideology which calls for slavery and totalitarianism. The dictatorship of the proletariat means PRECISELY a totalitarian system. " From each according to his ability and from each according to his need " is absolutely a description of slavery.
> 
> A slave has nothing to be taken from them EXCEPT their ability " FROM each according to his ABILITY "  A slave is always given precisely what they NEED to survive. TO EACH according to their NEED.
> 
> In a truly free society which is a capitalist society a person's ability is theirs to profit by and to prosper with it does not belong to others to be taken from them. Communism demands it be taken from them by force. In a truly free society which is a capitalist society no one may dictate what another is worthy of owning or possessing and every one is free to provide for their own needs which is every individuals responsibility.
> 
> Hanging the words " of the proletariat " after the word dictatorship does not make it a better form of dictatorship. It is still a despotic and totalitarian system as Marx specifically stated..
> 
> His most idiotic claim is that it would whither away and die to replaced by utopia. He was either the greatest fool that ever lived bcause dictatorships NEVER willingly give up power or he was a simple liar.
> 
> Either way he described and demanded a totalitarian system of universal slavery and that is fact you cannot refute. His words not mine and they prove me correct and you massively ignorant and wrong.
> 
> Capitalism is based on non aggression communism is based on enforcement through terror.
> 
> The fact is that no communists system has ever been democratic they are ALL universally totalitarian nightmares because they are falling an ideology which demands it.
> 
> The general statement that the US has overthrown democracies is unproven and irrelevant because communism is the enemy of freedom and democracy and no communist state is a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marx wasn't a utopian. He broke down the system of capitalist production to its basic parts and rebuilt them in turn showing how the different parts interrelated with each other to build the capitalist socioeconomic structure out of which our societies grew.
> 
> By claiming that the dictatorship of the proletariat is a totalitarian relationship you tacitly admit that the capitalist system that we live under is a totalitarian relationship. You and I are actually in agreement here.
> 
> We live in a society where the productive system, banking, communication, government, etc. all belong to a minority (ruling) class of people. Marx understands how this relationship gives this minority class immense (dictatorial) social power.
> What he explains needs to happen is that this power relationship needs to be flipped on its head, giving the majority a larger say in how society develops.
> That is called freedom, the kind of freedom that Marx's analysis shows can never happen under the capitalist system of production.
Click to expand...



I never said he was a utopian. He claimed that after the state faded away and died there would be a classless egalitarian utopia. Which is of course false but that does not make him a utopian either.

HE never broke down capitalism to it;s parts nor did he ever describe capitalism accurately. He never dis-played any comprehension of how they work or how out society grew out of them. He wrote a great deal about such systems and such economics but he only proved to be MASSIVELY ignorant in the extreme. He did not understand how economics work.

I mace no claim. I quoted marx and in fact he was not referring to any current system and therefor you are wrong.

There is no such minority ruling class period and the description of one was merely marx's obsession with wealth which he childishly coveted.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great many of the countries and leaders that the US has undermined and overthrown in the name of capital were democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> right on. CCCP was already democratic when they destroyed it. CIA saboteurs would have nothing on CCCP if it remained Communist by 1991.
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> there were a lot of people killed trying to get past the Berlin wall over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'a lot' but in fact how many? what's the precise number to make a fuss about?
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great over there why did people risk so much to get out and why did a communist system that is supposedly for the people need to keep them kept as captives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when your a runaway criminal or delinquent, you sure would risk as much; has nothing to do with 'system'. Western Propaganda ranted about 'Soviet dissidents' who turned out to be Russian Mafia once they were allowed into the West.
Click to expand...


The CCCP was never democratic but it was evil and needed to be destroyed.


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no such minority ruling class period and the description of one was merely marx's obsession with wealth which he childishly coveted.


Conservatives have effectively dropped this pretense when they cry about the liberal elites undermining the US capitalist system. Maybe you didn't get the memo.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such minority ruling class period and the description of one was merely marx's obsession with wealth which he childishly coveted.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have effectively dropped this pretense when they cry about the liberal elites undermining the US capitalist system. Maybe you didn't get the memo.
Click to expand...


No I did not and I could care less as I am not a conservative.

It is not a pretense it is fact and can easily be proven.

Marx demanded a totalitarian dictator which would rule over others with terror and force. (HIS WORDS )

The so called capitalist ruling class you believe in has no such power and rules nothing. To prove that fact you need to explain what Bill Gates forces me to do. Or what the CEO of Mcdonalds or Nike shoes or any other billioniare forces me to do.

Since we both KNOW you will balk and we both know you will not answer the fact is you are proven wrong. None of them force me or you or anyone else to do anything at all and they are not a ruling class.

Liberal elites are not a class they are simply fools who appoint themselves better than others even though they are not.

Like Marx they seek to undermine the capitalist system because they are losers and fools who hate that others are independent and more successful


Marx was simply a foolish and stupid pig who hated the fact that others had more than him and he spent his life designing a very long winded excuse to steal and murder. His followers and apologists are no better.


----------



## Soupnazi630

there4eyeM said:


> Perhaps it is comforting to some minds to think "communism" the problem. In every case, however, it is the avarice for power on the part of men who should never have had it. Throughout history, there have been extremely similar cases scattered across every conceivable socio-poilitical-economic framework. Men, and almost uniquely that gender, seek and gain power by the methods available to them, and use it for their own aggrandizement and against the good of the society they dominate.
> Any system will work if people believe in it and work together for each other.
> The first Christian groups were wholly collective, for example. Things only went bad when a central authority seized control.



It is true that very early christians lived in communal systems and did ok until government seized control, However the religion of communism demands exactly that sort of dictatorial control over others.

Christianity as we understand it today does not demand such control.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Russia and the CCCP are not the same thing.


as if you have anything nice to say about Russia as of before and after the CCCP span?


Soupnazi630 said:


> The CCCP was a nightmarish hell hole where people went hungry often because the state forced them to.


no, it was not that, and you are telling lies, because your a hater.


Soupnazi630 said:


> They had few imports because the state could not allow such superior products to be seen by the people who were enslaved.


'imports' does not mean 'superior'. CCCP products were ok, especially food, it was superior to Western stuff, because contained no additives and preservatives.


Soupnazi630 said:


> The empty food shelves were not filmed at the end of the CCCP before they were common all through the time of the communists.


see the date those footages were filmed, its perestroika times.


Soupnazi630 said:


> You know nothing about the place but the history is well documented and proves you wrong


i know everything because i was there, and you know nothing because you weren't, and documents prove you wrong, consider them.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and the CCCP are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> as if you have anything nice to say about Russia as of before and after the CCCP span?
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCCP was a nightmarish hell hole where people went hungry often because the state forced them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it was not that, and you are telling lies, because your a hater.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had few imports because the state could not allow such superior products to be seen by the people who were enslaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'imports' does not mean 'superior'. CCCP products were ok, especially food, it was superior to Western stuff, because contained no additives and preservatives.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The empty food shelves were not filmed at the end of the CCCP before they were common all through the time of the communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see the date those footages were filmed, its perestroika times.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about the place but the history is well documented and proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know everything because i was there, and you know nothing because you weren't, and documents prove you wrong, consider them.
Click to expand...


I was not asked about russia the discussion was about the USSR.

Yes it was a ell hole and an evil totalitarian state because that is reality and people should hate genocidal regimes.

In the case of communism yes it means imports are superior because communism always forces the production of crap.

The time date stamps span decades they are not from the time of perestroika. The people of the soviet union went hungry when they were not forcibly starved.

Your claims are bullshit and all lie. Personal accounts are meaningless crap any where on the internet and you are as dishonest as any holocaust denier.

Documents prove you wrong period and you know it.,


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> The CCCP was never democratic but it was evil and needed to be destroyed.


it was, that is how Yeltsyn came to power in 1991, i.e. through a vote, get your facts right.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> The time date stamps span decades they are not from the time of perestroika.


show me those vids.


Soupnazi630 said:


> The people of the soviet union went hungry when they were not forcibly starved.


we Soviets did not go hungry except for Civil War & WWII times, which were the early 1920s and 1941-45 respectively.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CCCP was never democratic but it was evil and needed to be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> it was, that is how Yeltsyn came to power in 1991, i.e. through a vote, get your facts right.
Click to expand...

Which was after the end of the USSR.

I do have them straight and like all communist nations it was no democracy. It stopped being a communist nation before Yeltsin.


----------



## there4eyeM

There is no "religion" of communism.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time date stamps span decades they are not from the time of perestroika.
> 
> 
> 
> show me those vids.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people of the soviet union went hungry when they were not forcibly starved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we Soviets did not go hungry except for Civil War & WWII times, which were the early 1920s and 1941-45 respectively.
Click to expand...


The soviets who you know nothing of routinely lacked proper nutrition as the communist system could not feed them.

Oh look here is evidence from 1982

SOVIET FOOD SHORTAGES: GRUMBLING AND EXCUSES

Here is one where Breznev declared a food scarcity which is also when the USA was feeding the soviet people.

He was more informed than you by far
Breadlines and Shortages: The Soviet Food Supply

So we know you are full of crap and the soviet union was a hell hole of totalitarianism starvation and genocide. Like any communist nation.


/


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which was after the end of the USSR.


here you go - Boris Yeltsin - Wikipedia - he came to power in July and the destruction of CCCP took place in December 1991.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which was after the end of the USSR.
> 
> 
> 
> here you go - Boris Yeltsin - Wikipedia - he came to power in July and the destruction of CCCP took place in December 1991.
Click to expand...


It was in free fall and dying when he came to power.

It simply ended shortly afterwards.

And it was never a democracy like all communist nations.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> SOVIET FOOD SHORTAGES: GRUMBLING AND EXCUSES


anyone can write and publish any bullshit, especially if payed by the CIA, and you Western folks are notorious for believing your own lies you just concocted and published to use as proof for your mendacious statements.


----------



## Soupnazi630

there4eyeM said:


> There is no "religion" of communism.


Sure there is.
The have no specific deity but they do worship an ideology which is rooted in faith. Faith in the impossible and unreasonable .

That is what is wrong  with all religions and what they all have in common.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOVIET FOOD SHORTAGES: GRUMBLING AND EXCUSES
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can write and publish any bullshit, especially if payed by the CIA, and you Western folks are notorious for believing your own lies you just concocted and published to use as proof for your mendacious statements.
Click to expand...

They were not published by the CIA foolish one that is what a free press does and they printed fact proving you wrong such it up and deal with it.

My statements are accurate and proven even by the archives of the USSR which was a totalitarian hell hole no matter how much you scream otherwise.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> It was in free fall and dying when he came to power.


nope, besides it possessed *nukes* and could have used them if needed. Gorbie was a traitor and Yeltsyn was a CIA shill.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in free fall and dying when he came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, besides it possessed *nukes* and could have used them if needed. Gorbie was a traitor and Yeltsyn was a CIA shill.
Click to expand...


Oh so now the truth comes out.

You are a conspiracy theorist who is full of crap. Many others exist here and of course like them you can provide no evidence for any of your claims.

Gorby may have betrayed communism but that is a good thing as anyone who betrays evil is doing a good turn. The Russians are better off now thanks to his treason.

Your claim of Yeltsin being a CIA shill is childish fiction which you cannot provide a shred of evidence to support.

Yes they had nukes but the fact that they did not use them proves nothing one way or the other.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> that is what a free press does


there's no free press in the West, every positive news from Russia gets censored out. US folks are not allowed to learn about the rest of the world and are blinkered from childhood.


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what a free press does
> 
> 
> 
> there's no free press in the West, every positive news from Russia gets censored out. US folks are not allowed to learn about the rest of the world and are blinkered from childhood.
Click to expand...


Yes the USA has a free press and there is no censorship period.

You are proven wrong by the fact that you are here saying what you wish and no one can stop you even though you have been proven wrogn on a massive scale.

If news FROM russia is being censored out it is being done by the russian government as the USSR did. Not by ours.


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Your claim of Yeltsin being a CIA shill is childish fiction which you cannot provide a shred of evidence to support.


the destruction of CCCP and the following crisis years in 1990s Russia is not an evidence? are you blind or just flat out stupid?


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim of Yeltsin being a CIA shill is childish fiction which you cannot provide a shred of evidence to support.
> 
> 
> 
> the destruction of CCCP and the following crisis years in 1990s Russia is not an evidence? are you blind or just flat out stupid?
Click to expand...


No it is not evidence and you are a fool if you think it is evidence of Yeltsin being a CIA shill.

Learn what evidence means you are clueless


----------



## sharik

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes the USA has a free press and there is no censorship period.


then how come your so blinkered, brainwashed and bigoted?


Soupnazi630 said:


> You are proven wrong by the fact that you are here saying what you wish


i was banned on the Armchairgeneral Forums (its run by Westerners) once pro-Russian/Soviet opinions had become too widespread on there; same will happen on these forums as soon as there's more posters from Russia and East Europe posting on here.


Soupnazi630 said:


> If news FROM russia is being censored out it is being done by the russian government as the USSR did. Not by ours.


so the latest World Cup footages of happy crowds in the streets of Russia in summer were not liked by Russian govt and liked by yours instead? are you in denial?


----------



## Tehon

Soupnazi630 said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in free fall and dying when he came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, besides it possessed *nukes* and could have used them if needed. Gorbie was a traitor and Yeltsyn was a CIA shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now the truth comes out.
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorist who is full of crap. Many others exist here and of course like them you can provide no evidence for any of your claims.
> 
> Gorby may have betrayed communism but that is a good thing as anyone who betrays evil is doing a good turn. The Russians are better off now thanks to his treason.
> 
> Your claim of Yeltsin being a CIA shill is childish fiction which you cannot provide a shred of evidence to support.
> 
> Yes they had nukes but the fact that they did not use them proves nothing one way or the other.
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

sharik said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the USA has a free press and there is no censorship period.
> 
> 
> 
> then how come your so blinkered, brainwashed and bigoted?
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are proven wrong by the fact that you are here saying what you wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was banned on the Armchairgeneral Forums (its run by Westerners) once pro-Russian/Soviet opinions had become too widespread on there; same will happen on these forums as soon as there's more posters from Russia and East Europe posting on here.
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If news FROM russia is being censored out it is being done by the russian government as the USSR did. Not by ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so the latest World Cup footages of happy crowds in the streets of Russia in summer were not liked by Russian govt and liked by yours instead? are you in denial?
Click to expand...



All of which is irrelevant


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tehon said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in free fall and dying when he came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, besides it possessed *nukes* and could have used them if needed. Gorbie was a traitor and Yeltsyn was a CIA shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now the truth comes out.
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorist who is full of crap. Many others exist here and of course like them you can provide no evidence for any of your claims.
> 
> Gorby may have betrayed communism but that is a good thing as anyone who betrays evil is doing a good turn. The Russians are better off now thanks to his treason.
> 
> Your claim of Yeltsin being a CIA shill is childish fiction which you cannot provide a shred of evidence to support.
> 
> Yes they had nukes but the fact that they did not use them proves nothing one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



IS that supposed to be a response?


----------



## Skull

Skull said:


> For true believers in communism these titles may make no difference to the faithful.
> 
> However, if anyone's little gray cells still have sparks of intelligence, then study some of these powerful works from Yale U. Press:
> 
> Books from "Annals of Communism Series" | Yale University Press



If one foolishly assumes that all these books are fabrications of the CIA, what about these Stalin Archives?

Stalin Digital Archive


----------



## Skull

Another five minute gem from Prager U. This time on the Cold War:


----------



## Skull

Jordan Peterson on another face of communism - Post Modernism:


----------



## xyz

Skull said:


> Another five minute gem from Prager U. This time on the Cold War:


I watched the whole video and do not see how today's Russia differs from the Soviet Union in any major way.


----------



## Desperado

For those who think communism is an utopia,  Ask yourself why thousands upon thousands of Cubans fled Cuba for MIami? That should tell you something by itself.  The Cubans who experienced Communism first hand will tell you the only good commie is a dead commie.


----------



## Skull

The Democrat party is not totally Marxist yet, but the Left is aiming to reach that end.

How 57,000 Socialists and Communists Plan to Take Over the Democratic Party


----------



## Tehon

A more balanced view of the USSR from one of its "victims". There are twelve videos in all, I present number 2 wherein our "victim" discusses why the people's movement lost its trajectory and mutated into a militarist, bureaucratic state.


----------



## Skull

The Catholic church has been riddled with corrupt & perverted clerics long before Communism arose.  Yet the Reds sped up the destruction of that Church by deliberate focus.  A couple of videos are part of this article.

Catholic abuse crisis is likely no accident, but a strategy to ‘destroy Church from within’


----------



## Skull

President Trump on National Day to honor victims:

Presidential Message on the National Day for the Victims of Communism | The White House


----------



## Unkotare

Tehon said:


> A more balanced view of the USSR from one of its "victims". There are twelve videos in all, I present number 2 wherein our "victim" discusses why the people's movement lost its trajectory and mutated into a militarist, bureaucratic state.





It was never a people’s movement.


----------



## boedicca

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org




Here is a good source as well:

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


----------



## Skull

The Prime Minister of Poland addresses a Victims of Communism gathering:


----------



## Skull

Another Chinese Christian is headed for jail or worse.  Here is his goodby letter:

READ: Stunning Letter From Detained Chinese Pastor Wang Yi, Anticipating His Arrest | The Stream


----------



## there4eyeM

We need to learn the lessons of the 20th century, but the essential ones, not just the ideological ones. The excesses of right and left are the excesses of human capacities. There are plenty of human capacities for good, constructive existence and there are those that contribute only to nihilism.
We need honest, forthright confrontation with the proven areas of psychology and earnest, clear pursuits of what remains to discover and prove.
As long as we are distracted by insisting certain ideas are "evil", the longer it will take us to arrive at understanding that thinking, on the part of everyone, requires informed analysis.


----------



## Skull

A reminder that Communism as practiced is always evil:

Tiananmen Square, 30 years later


----------



## xyz

Trump also criticized Gorbachev for not being firm enough.

If he had any respect for the demonstrators, which he doesn't, he wouldn't call their demonstration a "riot".


----------



## Skull

Chinese people vs the Party - an excellent PBS documentary:

Tiananmen: The People Versus the Party | Tiananmen: The People Versus the Party


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This is all lies... just ask AOC, Bernie and Pelosi


----------



## Unkotare

iamwhatiseem said:


> This is all lies... just ask AOC, Bernie and Pelosi




I wonder how long they would last in even a ‘sort of’ communist country.


----------



## Skull

Communist techniques for fundamentally transforming a nation are working nicely on USA.  Be sure to watch short video from KGB defector at end of article:

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...wing_communisms_playbook_for_revolution_.html


----------



## xyz

'Homage to evil': Russian activists detained over Stalin protest

Russia officially supports the Stalin cult.


----------



## Skull

Tibetan informants needed, big rewards, short hours:

China Raises Reward for Informants in Tibet


----------



## 52ndStreet

I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.


----------



## xyz

52ndStreet said:


> I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.


It sucks, but North Korea is even worse for the whole population. China is really bad in Xinjiang, and in Tibet too.


----------



## 52ndStreet

xyz said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks, but North Korea is even worse for the whole population. China is really bad in Xinjiang, and in Tibet too.
Click to expand...


North Korea is but an extension of Chinese communism. They are proxy for mainland communist China.
But I do agree, I have seen a few documentaries about North Korea, and it is a horror movie for the people that live there.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks, but North Korea is even worse for the whole population. China is really bad in Xinjiang, and in Tibet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Korea is but an extension of Chinese communism. They are proxy for mainland communist China......
Click to expand...



That's a talking point. Neither China nor North Korea see it that way.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> ...You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. .....




Every year hundreds of millions of Chinese people travel within the country. There are protests against local government offices somewhere in the country every day. Chinese people own lots of things. It's owning land that is difficult.


----------



## GLASNOST

52ndStreet said:


> I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.


Stop being such a dumbass. You want to talk about China .... fine. But if you want to talk about Communism then you'd better get educated first because you don't know shit about it.


----------



## xyz

52ndStreet said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this in a post about  communist China , and the situation in Hong Kong. Communism is a form of modern day slavery. You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. You are owned by the State government. Chinese communism is one of the worst, if not the worst form of modern government on the Earth Today.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks, but North Korea is even worse for the whole population. China is really bad in Xinjiang, and in Tibet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Korea is but an extension of Chinese communism. They are proxy for mainland communist China.
> But I do agree, I have seen a few documentaries about North Korea, and it is a horror movie for the people that live there.
Click to expand...

North Korea is basically a continuation of Maoism. China is a dictatorship with some capitalist traits.

China has free enterprise but you need the approval of the Communist authorities for a lot of things. Being a party member often helps because of corruption.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You can not travel, you can not protest the government, You can not own any property. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every year hundreds of millions of Chinese people travel within the country. There are protests against local government offices somewhere in the country every day. Chinese people own lots of things. It's owning land that is difficult.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Skull

Tibet being ground over more now, under the Communist boot:

Tibetans Forced to Show ‘Loyalty’ in Run-up to China’s National Day


----------



## Unkotare

Skull said:


> Tibet being ground over more now, under the Communist boot:
> 
> Tibetans Forced to Show ‘Loyalty’ in Run-up to China’s National Day




The Tibetans have been suffering under such oppression since 1950.


----------



## Skull

*Live video *of 1 Oct. Hong Kong protest against Communism:

The Epoch Times - The Epoch Times Live


----------



## Unkotare

Skull said:


> *Live video *of 1 Oct. Hong Kong protest against Communism:
> 
> The Epoch Times - The Epoch Times Live




While perhaps they should be protesting communism, it’s more accurate to say that they are protesting against totalitarianism.


----------



## Unkotare

A Hong Kong protester shot with a live round today, not a rubber bullet. The old boys in Beijing must be real pissed that all this is raining on their 70th Anniversary celebrations today.


----------



## xyz

Unkotare said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Live video *of 1 Oct. Hong Kong protest against Communism:
> 
> The Epoch Times - The Epoch Times Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While perhaps they should be protesting communism, it’s more accurate to say that they are protesting against totalitarianism.
Click to expand...

Some are leftist, as were many of the students in 1989. 

Really I don't care, as long as they are fighting against totalitarianism and the one-party state.


----------



## Skull

How to escape N. Korea - the hard way:

Group of 13 North Koreans Cross Mekong into Thailand After Long Trek Through Four Countries


----------



## Skull

Along with his newly translated expose of Soviet Communism after Stalin, these archives of Bukovsky will shed much light:

The Bukovsky Archives

The new book in English is _Judgment in Moscow_ by Vladimir Bukovsky who died last year.

This is how the book begins:

http://kissin.dk/favourite/judgementinmoscowbukovsky.pdf


----------



## Skull

CCP swindles their people, even during their pandemic:

CCP is fleecing the Chinese People in the Name of Fighting the Epidemic


----------



## Skull

In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:

Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier


----------



## August West

Skull said:


> In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:
> 
> Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier


Social Security and Medicare have served millions of us pretty well over the last several months. Problem?


----------



## Sunsettommy

August West said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:
> 
> Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> 
> 
> Social Security and Medicare have served millions of us pretty well over the last several months. Problem?
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha, no they are not solvent programs, they keep rescuing it over and over.

SS will run out of money in the future. Medicare are being dropped by doctors, I am one who lost my doctor because Medicare doesn't pay enough for the doctor to stay in business.

Those two and other entitlement programs, are the major cause of massive budget deficits since they encompass 70% of the entire budget.


----------



## Skull

August West said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:
> 
> Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> 
> 
> Social Security and Medicare have served millions of us pretty well over the last several months. Problem?
Click to expand...


Do not think those two programs were among the original list of 45.


----------



## August West

Skull said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:
> 
> Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> 
> 
> Social Security and Medicare have served millions of us pretty well over the last several months. Problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not think those two programs were among the original list of 45.
Click to expand...

People believed a lot of stupid shit in 1958. Those 2 programs are socialism are they not?


----------



## August West

Sunsettommy said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _The Naked Communist_ written in 1958, 45 goals of Communism were listed.  Many have been reached now.  Here is a survey of their successes and failures, so far:
> 
> Scorecard: The 45 Goals in 'The Naked Communist' to turn America into a Socialist State - Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> 
> 
> Social Security and Medicare have served millions of us pretty well over the last several months. Problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha, no they are not solvent programs, they keep rescuing it over and over.
> 
> SS will run out of money in the future. Medicare are being dropped by doctors, I am one who lost my doctor because Medicare doesn't pay enough for the doctor to stay in business.
> 
> Those two and other entitlement programs, are the major cause of massive budget deficits since they encompass 70% of the entire budget.
Click to expand...

SS has been running out of money since the 60s.


----------



## Skull

Extensive report on the ruling Communist Party use of organ harvesting:

China Organ Procurement Report — Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation


----------



## there4eyeM

Ideologies don't kill people. People kill people.


----------



## Skull

there4eyeM said:


> Ideologies don't kill people. People kill people.


Most people capitulate & obey when the controlling ideology says *kill *or you & family will be killed.


----------



## Skull

In both text and videos the series on the _Specter of Communism_ is now available.  Link to the text is below, the daily videos began on 20 July.  Each video episode comes out at Noon Eastern USA time.

Introduction: How the Specter of Communism Is Ruling Our World (UPDATED)

Here is the Introduction to the video series that began yesterday:


----------



## SeaGal

Garry Kasparov's response to...

@MarketWatch
36% of millennials polled say that they approve of communism, which is up significantly from 28% in 2018. More than a third of millennials polled approve of communism
2:04 PM · Dec 30, 2019





Garry Kasparov

@Kasparov63
It's nice they have opinions about communism now, because once you're living in it you don't get to have an opinion about it anymore.















						'Checkmate'! Garry Kasparov has a reminder for millennials polled who approve of communism
					

"This wins the internet today."




					twitchy.com
				






https://twitter.com/intent/like?ref...ve-of-communism/&tweet_id=1211724859950153739
https://twitter.com/Kasparov63/stat...-millennials-polled-who-approve-of-communism/


----------



## Skull

A short primer on Communism:


----------



## Bush92

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org


Democrats would love to have an authoritarian state like communist China.


----------



## Bush92

Unkotare said:


> China hasn't been all that close to communist for a while now. Corrupt, paranoid, and ruthlessly totalitarian is more like it.
> 
> 
> North Korea is full-on animal farm.


Full on _1984._


----------



## Bush92

sharik said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.isi.org/books/content/384intro.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for gulags, take for example Solzhenitsyn, whose personal experience was nothing like described in his books; he not only survived a gulag but also received successful treatement for his cancer while in there; so much for gulag horrors... western propaganda is not to be trusted because it distorts the truth & facts in order to portray Russia in a bad light, no matter what political system, the USSR or Russian Empire's.
Click to expand...

Communism is a scourge on the human race. I am proud to have helped defeat it.


----------



## BigDave




----------



## Unkotare

Bush92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> China hasn't been all that close to communist for a while now. Corrupt, paranoid, and ruthlessly totalitarian is more like it.
> 
> 
> North Korea is full-on animal farm.
> 
> 
> 
> Full on _1984._
Click to expand...

Animal Farm is more fitting.


----------



## Crixus

Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.




So, how did capitalism stall this dude's operation, and if it did was it a bad thing?


*Pol Pot*[a] (born *Saloth Sâr*;https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Pot#cite_note-3* 19 May 1925 – 15 April 1998) was a Cambodian revolutionary and politician who governed Cambodia as the Prime Minister of Democratic Kampuchea between 1975 and 1979. Ideologically a Marxist–Leninist and a Khmer nationalist, he was a leading member of Cambodia's communist movement, the Khmer Rouge, from 1963 until 1997 and served as the General Secretary of the Communist Party of Kampuchea[c] from 1963 to 1981. Under his administration, Cambodia was converted into a one-party communist state governed according to Pol Pot's interpretation of Marxism–Leninism*


----------



## BigDave

Crixus said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how did capitalism stall this dude's operation, and if it did was it a bad thing?
> 
> 
> *Pol Pot*[a] (born *Saloth Sâr*;Pol Pot - Wikipedia* 19 May 1925 – 15 April 1998) was a Cambodian revolutionary and politician who governed Cambodia as the Prime Minister of Democratic Kampuchea between 1975 and 1979. Ideologically a Marxist–Leninist and a Khmer nationalist, he was a leading member of Cambodia's communist movement, the Khmer Rouge, from 1963 until 1997 and served as the General Secretary of the Communist Party of Kampuchea[c] from 1963 to 1981. Under his administration, Cambodia was converted into a one-party communist state governed according to Pol Pot's interpretation of Marxism–Leninism*
Click to expand...

The big sponsors of Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge was China while the USSR supported Vietnam


----------



## Crixus

BigDave said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how did capitalism stall this dude's operation, and if it did was it a bad thing?
> 
> 
> *Pol Pot*[a] (born *Saloth Sâr*;Pol Pot - Wikipedia* 19 May 1925 – 15 April 1998) was a Cambodian revolutionary and politician who governed Cambodia as the Prime Minister of Democratic Kampuchea between 1975 and 1979. Ideologically a Marxist–Leninist and a Khmer nationalist, he was a leading member of Cambodia's communist movement, the Khmer Rouge, from 1963 until 1997 and served as the General Secretary of the Communist Party of Kampuchea[c] from 1963 to 1981. Under his administration, Cambodia was converted into a one-party communist state governed according to Pol Pot's interpretation of Marxism–Leninism*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big sponsors of Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge was China while the USSR supported Vietnam
> 
> View attachment 368718View attachment 368719
Click to expand...



I think you got it wrong. A this dude wanted to do was grow some rice. But along came capitalism and then dude had to kill so many people they made a movie about it.


----------



## Skull

A review of an award winning documentary about a Chinese family and the torture & death they suffered under the CCP regime:

The agonising campaign for truth


----------



## Skull

Many good anti-communist books, here is Kengor's 2017 gem:

The Politically Incorrect Guide to Communism

Kengor's droll Dedication:

"To the countless millions who suffered and died at the hands of the idiotic, insane, ignorant, asinine,
lying, conniving, criminal, horrific, destructive, dehumanizing, diabolical, bloody, brutal, barbarous,
ridiculous, pernicious, atrocious, hellacious, murderous, monstrous, malicious, malignant, moronic,
godless, and all-around stupid, vile, vicious, and evil ideology known as communism."


----------



## Skull

From the Reagan Library, _The Truth About Communism_, a little over one hour.  A. Kerensky introduces, Ronald Reagan narrates:


----------



## Skull

A blind Chinese dissident who escaped from torture in Red China - video & text of his remarks:

Freedom Fighter Punished by the Chinese Communist Party Gives Incredible RNC Speech


----------



## Skull

Another Chinese patriot speaking out about the evils of the Chinese Communist Party:

“The Chinese Communist Party will collapse; End Communism”


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The CCP is all-in on Joe Biden


----------



## xyz

One of the foremost historians on the Stalinist period has been sentenced to 13 years on trumped up charges, likely for his work exposing the gulag system.
www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/29/russian-court-sentences-gulag-historian-yury-dmitriev-to-13-years-in-jail

The Stalin cult has been officially rehabilitated several years ago.


----------



## Skull

Putin is not Russian, only Soviet KGB.


----------



## Skull

CCP arrests mother of Hong Kong whistleblower:

Breaking: Dr. Limeng Yan’s Mother Arrested by The Chinese Communist Party - Gnews


----------



## TheParser

Let's not forget the  insanity that occurred in Cambodia.

Just imagine that you were living one day in city X.  The next day you and your family are marched out of the city and slaughtered.

The cruelty of the animals that  are  called "human beings" is beyond imagination. 

The suffering of human beings throughout history is beyond words in any language.

Capitalists are the lesser evil when compared with communists.


----------



## basquebromance

Khrushchev 60 years ago...."Your children's children will live under communism. You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept communism outright; but, we will keep feeding you small doses of socialism until you will finally wake up and find you already have Communism.”


----------



## Skull

The cave of Communism vid (about 15 min.) as the CCP uses brute force to keep the Chinese people in bondage & sorrow.


----------



## Skull

How the Marxist agenda in USA continued apace after the fall of Soviet Communism.


----------



## Skull

All spiritual groups in CCP ruled China are controlled, those not approved are banned and followers killed or imprisoned. This documentary - "Finding Courage" -is about a banned spiritual group:


----------



## Skull

New video on CCP seeking to control AI & big data - everywhere:


----------



## Skull

Not sure if this international group will stop or hamper CCP ambitions or not, time will tell. 

Campaigns Archives - Inter-Parliamentary Alliance on China


----------



## Bush92

Skull said:


> Not sure if this international group will stop or hamper CCP ambitions or not, time will tell.
> 
> Campaigns Archives - Inter-Parliamentary Alliance on China


Hmmm...


----------



## Bush92

Skull said:


> Not sure if this international group will stop or hamper CCP ambitions or not, time will tell.
> 
> Campaigns Archives - Inter-Parliamentary Alliance on China


I hope the voice of freedom is heard in China!


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Skull

Non-Chinese suffer in camps by order of CCP:


----------



## Unkotare

Skull said:


> Non-Chinese suffer in camps by order of CCP:
> 
> ...



The Uyghurs _are_ Chinese citizens.


----------



## Skull

Unkotare said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Chinese suffer in camps by order of CCP:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> The Uyghurs _are_ Chinese citizens.
Click to expand...

Wonderful - Chinese citizenship heals all wounds!


----------



## Unkotare

Skull said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Chinese suffer in camps by order of CCP:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> The Uyghurs _are_ Chinese citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful - Chinese citizenship heals all wounds!
Click to expand...


How does it heal any wounds?


----------



## Skull

Unkotare said:


> How does it heal any wounds?
> 
> No smiley for sarcasm - get it now?


----------



## Skull

How does it heal any wounds?

Skull: No smiley for sarcasm - get it now?


----------



## Skull

Detailed new report about corporations around the planet that make use of slave labor, thanks to the CCP:

https://conservativepartyhumanright...ontent/uploads/2021/01/CPHRC-China-Report.pdf


----------



## AMart

Skull said:


> Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation also has a YouTube channel.  Here is one of the latest on Cuba:


The first 6 minutes of this video the guy nails it. Will watch the rest later.


----------



## Skull

First hand experience of living in China four years.  Went from anti-Trump to pro-Trump:


----------



## Skull

The CCP is fond of building dams, never mind what destruction of people, towns & the ecology that ensues:

China Goes Ahead With More Himalayan Dams Despite Huge Risks: Experts


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> The CCP is fond of building dams, never mind what destruction of people, towns & the ecology that ensues


The U.S. is fond of destroying people, towns, ecology, infrastructures, and democratic governments.  But you have to admit that they've built some damned good dams.


----------



## francoHFW

Kristian said:


> Communism is worse than Progressive even I respect Communists nowadays. Little Anti Communism I weres last time in 2014. Close to a Swedish Communist. He does not like these from me. But I say nothing to him about blame he is Communist.


 unless he believes in a dictatorship that owns all business and industry, he is not a communist and you are a.....


----------



## Larsky

So many trump supporters suckling at putin's teat.

Disgusting.


----------



## GLASNOST

Larsky said:


> So many trump supporters suckling at putin's teat.
> 
> Disgusting.


That you (and many like you) think that the only political parties in the U.S. to choose from is the Democratic party or the Единая Россия is what's *really disgusting.*


----------



## Skull

Part one of a six part series on Communist efforts to destroy USA.  David Zhang is commentator; also on Youmaker:


----------



## Skull

Most goals for Communist destruction of USA have been realized:


----------



## GLASNOST

If Communist and Socialist philosophy that offer solutions to America's problems are being looked at with integrity ... is called "INFILTRATION" then what do you call Capitalist philosophy that citizens of former eastern European nations are considering as solutions to their problems? That must also be "infiltration", right?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org



I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.






						Communism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Communism

" *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "

The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power. 

Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.

So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country. 

Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.


----------



## GLASNOST

frigidweirdo said:


> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> ...........................................
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.


Bravo! 
All political philosophies are good. It is the corruption of each of them that is not good. Stalin represented Communism/Socialism in the same way that Bush Baby Jr. represented Capitalism/Democracy and they both claimed to be leading their respective nation's political philosophy. Worse yet is that the vast majority of the population believed them ..... and still do!


----------



## Soupnazi630

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
Click to expand...

Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.

Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.

No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx. 

Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
Click to expand...

You haven't the slightest political-philosophical knowledge what-so-ever. No understanding, no insight.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Soupnazi630 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't.

The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society. 

Which country every fulfilled that? 

And I wouldn't blame Marx for this. Marx put his ideas down on paper, others picked up these ideas and took them somewhere. 

Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really? 

Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?


----------



## GLASNOST

frigidweirdo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> 
> 
> ... The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society. *Which country every fulfilled that?*
Click to expand...


Not a one. 


frigidweirdo said:


> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?


You don't wanna' miss his reply to this question!


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't the slightest political-philosophical knowledge what-so-ever. No understanding, no insight.
Click to expand...

I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.

You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts


----------



## Soupnazi630

frigidweirdo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society.
> 
> Which country every fulfilled that?
> 
> And I wouldn't blame Marx for this. Marx put his ideas down on paper, others picked up these ideas and took them somewhere.
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
Click to expand...

Working toward it and fiulfilling it are two diffferent things. So long as they are qworking toward it they fit the definition even if it is never fulfilled therefore they asre communist and yes your own definition proves it,

Yes they are the bloodiest and yes the communist chinese killed more than the US ever did.

Marx is to blame as he wrote the ideas which are by definition evil.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.


Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child? 



Soupnazi630 said:


> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts


You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right? 

I know from where you glean your *"facts"*


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right?
> 
> I know from where you glean your *"facts"*
> View attachment 476397
Click to expand...

I do not 

It is you responding with ignorance based posts and projecting.

It is a historic fact,


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right?
> 
> I know from where you glean your *"facts"*
> View attachment 476397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not
> It is you responding with ignorance based posts and projecting.
> It is a historic fact,
Click to expand...

My guess is that you are between the age of 13 and 18. Am I right?


----------



## Skull

frigidweirdo said:


> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?



By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right?
> 
> I know from where you glean your *"facts"*
> View attachment 476397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not
> It is you responding with ignorance based posts and projecting.
> It is a historic fact,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is that you are between the age of 13 and 18. Am I right?
Click to expand...

Your ability to guess is as lame as your comrehension of poligtics. Notice how you had to get personal before going anywhere else. You lack any intelligent argument.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Soupnazi630 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society.
> 
> Which country every fulfilled that?
> 
> And I wouldn't blame Marx for this. Marx put his ideas down on paper, others picked up these ideas and took them somewhere.
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working toward it and fiulfilling it are two diffferent things. So long as they are qworking toward it they fit the definition even if it is never fulfilled therefore they asre communist and yes your own definition proves it,
> 
> Yes they are the bloodiest and yes the communist chinese killed more than the US ever did.
> 
> Marx is to blame as he wrote the ideas which are by definition evil.
Click to expand...


And how do you know they're "working towards it"? 

If you have a strong government that is unwilling to give power to the people, ever, how can they be working towards it?

Since 1948, when China officially became "Communist", the US has been involved in so many military operations around the world, it's incredible.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Skull said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
Click to expand...


That's not an answer to my post.


----------



## Skull

frigidweirdo said:


> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?



By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
[/QUOTE]

That's not an answer to my post.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skull

Skull said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
Click to expand...

That's not an answer to my post.

The answer to more deaths by Communist parties' rule is in the _Black Book_.  Also consult Paul Kengor's _Guide to Communism_, where numbers are given.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right?
> 
> I know from where you glean your *"facts"*
> View attachment 476397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not
> It is you responding with ignorance based posts and projecting.
> It is a historic fact,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is that you are between the age of 13 and 18. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to guess is as lame as your comrehension of poligtics. Notice how you had to get personal before going anywhere else. You lack any intelligent argument.
Click to expand...

Lack of knowledge coupled with a yearning to participate in discussions/debates on subjects you know very little about can be frustrating, particularly now that your irrelevant mis/disinformation is being challenged.  Your comment, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"* is too silly to be taken seriously enough without the need to get personal. Your comment is childish and unsubstantiated and has no relevance.


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an answer to my post.
> 
> The answer to more deaths by Communist parties' rule is in the _Black Book_.  Also consult Paul Kengor's _Guide to Communism_, where numbers are given.
Click to expand...

How many people did Cuba kill last year compared to the US? North Korea?  Transdienister? Vietnam? Laos? China? What about the year before that? And the one before that? What is your parameter? Would you rather compare NATO with the combined Communist nations of Cuba, North Korea, Transdienister, Vietnam, Laos, and China? You are out on a limb.


----------



## Soupnazi630

frigidweirdo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society.
> 
> Which country every fulfilled that?
> 
> And I wouldn't blame Marx for this. Marx put his ideas down on paper, others picked up these ideas and took them somewhere.
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working toward it and fiulfilling it are two diffferent things. So long as they are qworking toward it they fit the definition even if it is never fulfilled therefore they asre communist and yes your own definition proves it,
> 
> Yes they are the bloodiest and yes the communist chinese killed more than the US ever did.
> 
> Marx is to blame as he wrote the ideas which are by definition evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you know they're "working towards it"?
> 
> If you have a strong government that is unwilling to give power to the people, ever, how can they be working towards it?
> 
> Since 1948, when China officially became "Communist", the US has been involved in so many military operations around the world, it's incredible.
Click to expand...

Because they say they are. No other evidence is needed.

Communism has nothing whatsoever with giving power to the people it is strictly about tyranny and dictatorship until the moment that the state whithers away and dies.


----------



## Soupnazi630

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not an answer to my post.
Click to expand...

It details the answer


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more knowledge understanding and insight than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you respond with the ignorance of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are brainwashed with rhetoric I state facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"*. right?
> 
> I know from where you glean your *"facts"*
> View attachment 476397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not
> It is you responding with ignorance based posts and projecting.
> It is a historic fact,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is that you are between the age of 13 and 18. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to guess is as lame as your comrehension of poligtics. Notice how you had to get personal before going anywhere else. You lack any intelligent argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of knowledge coupled with a yearning to participate in discussions/debates on subjects you know very little about can be frustrating, particularly now that your irrelevant mis/disinformation is being challenged.  Your comment, *"Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments"* is too silly to be taken seriously enough without the need to get personal. Your comment is childish and unsubstantiated and has no relevance.
Click to expand...

I know more about these subjects than you do,

That statement is historically accurater and you cannot refute it with evidence.

It ios substatiated with documented fact and is relevant 

You have no counter argument and lack any intelligence to argue the fact. Hence you have nothing more than childish pronouncements of fallacy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I know more about these subjects than you do,
> That statement is historically accurater and you cannot refute it with evidence.
> It ios substatiated with documented fact and is relevant
> You have no counter argument and lack any intelligence to argue the fact. Hence you have nothing more than childish pronouncements of fallacy.
> Communism has nothing whatsoever with giving power to the people it is strictly about tyranny snd dictatorship until the moment that the state whithers away and dies.


Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know more about these subjects than you do,
> That statement is historically accurater and you cannot refute it with evidence.
> It ios substatiated with documented fact and is relevant
> You have no counter argument and lack any intelligence to argue the fact. Hence you have nothing more than childish pronouncements of fallacy.
> Communism has nothing whatsoever with giving power to the people it is strictly about tyranny snd dictatorship until the moment that the state whithers away and dies.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
Click to expand...


Marx did not write chidlrens books and I stated precisely what he descibed.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
Click to expand...

That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
Click to expand...

It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.

You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
Click to expand...

Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.
Click to expand...

Still no intelligent response.

Facts sting you bad boy


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent response.
> 
> Facts sting you bad boy
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent response.
> 
> Facts sting you bad boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 476685
Click to expand...

Cute but still no informed argument from you.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent response.
> 
> Facts sting you bad boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 476685
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute but still no informed argument from you.
Click to expand...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Skull said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far - study the _Black Book of Communism._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an answer to my post.
> 
> The answer to more deaths by Communist parties' rule is in the _Black Book_.  Also consult Paul Kengor's _Guide to Communism_, where numbers are given.
Click to expand...


Great conversation.... not


----------



## frigidweirdo

Soupnazi630 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend "Communism". I'm going to attack ignorance about what Communism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism
> 
> " *Communism* (from Latin _communis_, 'common, universal')[1][2] is a philosophical, social, political, and economic ideology and movement whose ultimate goal is the establishment of a communist society, namely a socioeconomic order structured upon the ideas of common ownership of the means of production and the absence of social classes, money,[3][4] and the state.[5][6] As such, communism is a specific form of socialism. "
> 
> The biggest problem I have with countries that people say are, or were, Communist countries is they had a strong leadership. This strong leadership had no intention of giving up power.
> 
> Most of these countries have socialist elements, though take China, it's healthcare system is far less socialist than the UK's NHS, for example.
> 
> So I'm going to say there never has been a Communist country.
> 
> Then again we could also see how much capitalist countries have killed. Quite a lot too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoiur definition proves there has been many communist nations and still are.
> 
> Communism is not and has never been the final egalitarian stateless society it is and has always been  a country following the ideology to achieve such an evil society.
> 
> No dictator ever wants to give up power which is simple proof of the absolute stupidity of the scumbag Karl Marx.
> 
> Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments and communism is an evil philosophy atyy the core as described by Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> The problem with the definition gave is that it makes the assumption that they're working towards a full Communist society.
> 
> Which country every fulfilled that?
> 
> And I wouldn't blame Marx for this. Marx put his ideas down on paper, others picked up these ideas and took them somewhere.
> 
> Are these supposed "Communist nations" the bloodiest? Really?
> 
> Are you saying that that China kills more people than the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working toward it and fiulfilling it are two diffferent things. So long as they are qworking toward it they fit the definition even if it is never fulfilled therefore they asre communist and yes your own definition proves it,
> 
> Yes they are the bloodiest and yes the communist chinese killed more than the US ever did.
> 
> Marx is to blame as he wrote the ideas which are by definition evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you know they're "working towards it"?
> 
> If you have a strong government that is unwilling to give power to the people, ever, how can they be working towards it?
> 
> Since 1948, when China officially became "Communist", the US has been involved in so many military operations around the world, it's incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they say they are. No other evidence is needed.
> 
> Communism has nothing whatsoever with giving power to the people it is strictly about tyranny and dictatorship until the moment that the state whithers away and dies.
Click to expand...


Right, North Korea says it's democratic. Is it?


----------



## GLASNOST

frigidweirdo said:


> Right, North Korea says it's democratic. Is it?


Gosh! Golly! Gee whiz! Yes, it *MUST* be! After all, the name of the country is  *"The Democratic People's Republic of Korea"*


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you people get these silly ideas from if not from children's books?
> 
> 
> 
> Marx did not write childrens books and I stated precisely what he *descibed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, Marx did not write children's books. So it must be your adolescent interpretation/*description* of his books that's your problem .... assuming you've read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not interpretation it is what he said and clearly you are massively ignorant of the 19th century scum bag.
> 
> You are an immature and uneducsted brat who knows nothing of this subject bnow run along and read something BOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to bed now, you silly child, and dream of all the wonderful things you'll do when you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent response.
> 
> Facts sting you bad boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 476685
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute but still no informed argument from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 476691
Click to expand...

It is relevant and based on fact.

Sorry you lack the intelligence to refute it


----------



## Skull

Skull said:


> Many good anti-communist books, here is Kengor's 2017 gem:
> 
> The Politically Incorrect Guide to Communism
> 
> Kengor's droll Dedication:
> 
> "To the countless millions who suffered and died at the hands of the idiotic, insane, ignorant, asinine,
> lying, conniving, criminal, horrific, destructive, dehumanizing, diabolical, bloody, brutal, barbarous,
> ridiculous, pernicious, atrocious, hellacious, murderous, monstrous, malicious, malignant, moronic,
> godless, and all-around stupid, vile, vicious, and evil ideology known as communism."



Bumping up my post 271 & recommending this book, which has the numbers in chapter two:

"The 1999 _Black Book of Communism_—a highly respected work published by Harvard University
Press—attempted the thankless task of tabulating the total communist death toll in the twentieth century. It
came up with a figure approaching a hundred million. Here is the general breakdown:
• U.S.S.R.: 20 million
• China: 65 million
• Vietnam: 1 million
• North Korea: 2 million
• Cambodia: 2 million deaths
• Eastern Europe: 1 million
• Latin America: 150,000
• Africa: 1.7 million
• Afghanistan: 1.5 million
• The international communist movement and Communist parties not in power: about 10,000.

The U.S.-based Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation, the preeminent institution for detailing
communist crimes, agrees with the estimate of a hundred million deaths.
But in fact, these frightening numbers are quite conservative.
Take the figure for the Soviet Union, where the Black Book records twenty million dead. Most
accounts of the total Soviet death toll exceed thirty-three million, and some estimates are twice that. Cold
War historian Lee Edwards, citing the epic work on “democide” by political scientist R. J. Rummel,
estimates that  Soviet governments were responsible for the death of 61.9 million of their own people from 1917 to 1987."


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_


Both false and irrelevant.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_
> 
> 
> 
> Both false and irrelevant.
Click to expand...

It is perfectly relevant to a thread about VICTIMS of communism. Clearly you do not know what relevant means.

It is a fact and  absolutely true. It has been documented and proven beyond question but much like holocaust deniers you willfully  deny fact


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_
> 
> 
> 
> Both false and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly relevant to a thread about VICTIMS of communism. Clearly you do not know what relevant means.
> 
> It is a fact and  absolutely true. It has been documented and proven beyond question but much like holocaust deniers you willfully  deny fact
Click to expand...

You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_
> 
> 
> 
> Both false and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly relevant to a thread about VICTIMS of communism. Clearly you do not know what relevant means.
> 
> It is a fact and  absolutely true. It has been documented and proven beyond question but much like holocaust deniers you willfully  deny fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.
Click to expand...

You are a childish liar.

What I have contributed is fact with logic and relevance.

You hate it because you are an uneducated moron but you know it is true.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_
> 
> 
> 
> Both false and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly relevant to a thread about VICTIMS of communism. Clearly you do not know what relevant means.
> 
> It is a fact and  absolutely true. It has been documented and proven beyond question but much like holocaust deniers you willfully  deny fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a childish liar.
> 
> What I have contributed is fact with logic and relevance.
> 
> You hate it because you are an uneducated moron but you know it is true.
Click to expand...

Just sit over there and stay out the way:


----------



## toobfreak

Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.





The site works fine with no issues or security errors.  You've been had again by your far leftwing Bill Gates steeped joke of a computer.


----------



## Unkotare

Communist systems of government/economics, even as a matter of degree, are enervating to the human spirit.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communist nations are the bloodiest of all governments_
> 
> 
> 
> Both false and irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly relevant to a thread about VICTIMS of communism. Clearly you do not know what relevant means.
> 
> It is a fact and  absolutely true. It has been documented and proven beyond question but much like holocaust deniers you willfully  deny fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a childish liar.
> 
> What I have contributed is fact with logic and relevance.
> 
> You hate it because you are an uneducated moron but you know it is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sit over there and stay out the way:
Click to expand...

Still no intelligent argument against my fact based statement.

You have  been owned boy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a childish liar. What I have contributed is fact with logic and relevance.
> You hate it because you are an uneducated moron but you know it is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sit over there and stay out the way:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent argument against my fact based statement. You have  been owned boy.
Click to expand...

You haven't contributed anything of relevance yet so take your fantasy and frustration back to bed.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just playing around thinking that if you say something you might get lucky. What you've contributed (so far) is nonsense with no bearing, no logic, no parameter, and no relevance. Next, you'll be telling me that Communist philosophy can be judged by the number of TV's they own.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a childish liar. What I have contributed is fact with logic and relevance.
> You hate it because you are an uneducated moron but you know it is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sit over there and stay out the way:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no intelligent argument against my fact based statement. You have  been owned boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed anything of relevance yet so take your fantasy and frustration back to bed.
Click to expand...

I have in fact stated fact relevant to the thread.

You contriuted failed memes and childish denial. You are out of your league boy


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have in fact stated fact relevant to the thread. You contriuted failed memes and childish denial. You are out of your league boy


Don't fret yourself none, everything will be alright.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have in fact stated fact relevant to the thread. You contriuted failed memes and childish denial. You are out of your league boy
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret yourself none, everything will be alright.
> 
> View attachment 477153
Click to expand...

So you conceede I was correct very good boy


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> So you conceede I was correct very good boy


You are in a very sad state. Let me know if you want advice.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you conceede I was correct very good boy
> 
> 
> 
> You are in a very sad state. Let me know if you want advice.
> 
> View attachment 477248
Click to expand...

Nope I own you.

You are a humiliated brat


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you conceede I was correct very good boy
> 
> 
> 
> You are in a very sad state. Let me know if you want advice.
> View attachment 477248
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I own you.
> You are a humiliated brat
Click to expand...

You don't know anything about Communism and anyway, your mother is calling you to dinner so you'd better skedaddle!


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you conceede I was correct very good boy
> 
> 
> 
> You are in a very sad state. Let me know if you want advice.
> View attachment 477248
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I own you.
> You are a humiliated brat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know anything about Communism and anyway, your mother is calling you to dinner so you'd better skedaddle!
> 
> View attachment 477296
Click to expand...

I know far more about it than you do.

I have proven that in this thread.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I know far more about it than you do. I have proven that in this thread.


You know nothing ......


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know far more about it than you do. I have proven that in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing ......
> 
> View attachment 477477
Click to expand...

I have already proven you wrong and that I know more than you


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have already proven you wrong and that I know more than you


Another difficult day for you.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already proven you wrong and that I know more than you
> 
> 
> 
> Another difficult day for you.
> View attachment 477494
Click to expand...

Easy as hell.

Owned and ruined you

How does it feel being my bitch?


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Easy as hell. Owned and ruined you How does it feel being my bitch?


----------



## Skull

Bella V Dodd was a dedicated Communist, but saw the evil in Marxism and left.  This book is still in print:

https://ia800905.us.archive.org/13/items/SchoolOfDarknessBellaDodd/SchoolOfDarkness_Bella_Dodd.pdf

"I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth ."


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> Bella V Dodd was a dedicated Communist, but saw the evil in Marxism and left.  This book is still in print:


Yes, I see. 


Skull said:


> "I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth ."


This is his *"bottom line" *?! What's that got to do with Communism or Marxism vs. any other political ideas, then? In fact, Communism is closer to *sincerity and truth* (in its philosophy) than most others. Nothing to see here, folks!


----------



## Unkotare

GLASNOST said:


> ... Communism is closer to *sincerity and truth* (in its philosophy) than most others.


----------



## Skull

GLASNOST said:


> What's that got to do with Communism or Marxism vs. any other political ideas, then? In fact, Communism is closer to *sincerity and truth* (in its philosophy) than most others.



Pitiable dunce - all you see are "political ideas" and "philosophy". 
Keeping such abstractions close will guarantee a wall blocking the sight of implementation & practice of said  concepts, ideas and notions.

Bella learned to see clearly & fully, in time, as did Manning Johnson & Whittaker Chambers and others.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bella V Dodd was a dedicated Communist, but saw the evil in Marxism and left.  This book is still in print:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see.
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth ."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his *"bottom line" *?! What's that got to do with Communism or Marxism vs. any other political ideas, then? In fact, Communism is closer to *sincerity and truth* (in its philosophy) than most others. Nothing to see here, folks!
Click to expand...

Yes communism is sincere and truthful in that it openlhy demands moral terror tyranny and universal slavery.

Precisely what all communist natione provide,.

It is sincerely and truthfully evil


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with Communism or Marxism vs. any other political ideas, then? In fact, Communism is closer to *sincerity and truth* (in its philosophy) than most others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitiable dunce - all you see are "political ideas" and "philosophy".
> Keeping such abstractions close will guarantee a wall blocking the sight of implementation & practice of said  concepts, ideas and notions.
> 
> Bella learned to see clearly & fully, in time, as did Manning Johnson & Whittaker Chambers and others.
Click to expand...

You don't understand your own link. 

Maybe you should read it again and get someone with sense & intelligence to explain it to you. Pay special attention to the bottom line: *"I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth".* 

I guess it went over your head, huh, because you still don't get it even after I pointed it out to you.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes communism is sincere and truthful in that it openlhy demands moral terror tyranny and universal slavery.
> 
> Precisely what all communist natione provide,.
> 
> It is sincerely and truthfully evil


Worshipping the state is better than worshipping the dollar because the state (in its most worthy form) puts man in higher esteem than creating a dog-eat-dog capitalist society where mass shootings, poverty, and racial hatred are normal.  I am beginning to wonder if there is any subject that you understand.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes communism is sincere and truthful in that it openlhy demands moral terror tyranny and universal slavery.
> 
> Precisely what all communist natione provide,.
> 
> It is sincerely and truthfully evil
> 
> 
> 
> Worshipping the state is better than worshipping the dollar because the state (in its most worthy form) puts man in higher esteem than creating a dog-eat-dog capitalist society where mass shootings, poverty, and racial hatred are normal.  I am beginning to wonder if there is any subject that you understand.
Click to expand...

I understand far more than you.

Poverty is less in capitalist societies and increases and becomes permanent for all in communist societies.

The state wants only power and nothing else no state ever gives a flying fuck about man.

The dollar is a medium of exchange which implies consent between people where as the staqte in ALL OF ITS forms only takes it from people by force.

You asre truly an ignorant fucking fool


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes communism is sincere and truthful in that it openlhy demands moral terror tyranny and universal slavery.
> 
> Precisely what all communist natione provide,.
> 
> It is sincerely and truthfully evil
> 
> 
> 
> Worshipping the state is better than worshipping the dollar because the state (in its most worthy form) puts man in higher esteem than creating a dog-eat-dog capitalist society where mass shootings, poverty, and racial hatred are normal.  I am beginning to wonder if there is any subject that you understand.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand far more than you.
> 
> Poverty is less in capitalist societies and increases and becomes permanent for all in communist societies.
> 
> The state wants only power and nothing else no state ever gives a flying fuck about man.
> 
> The dollar is a medium of exchange which implies consent between people where as the staqte in ALL OF ITS forms only takes it from people by force.
> 
> You asre truly an ignorant fucking fool
Click to expand...

You poor idiot. You know nothing at all .... about anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes communism is sincere and truthful in that it openlhy demands moral terror tyranny and universal slavery.
> 
> Precisely what all communist natione provide,.
> 
> It is sincerely and truthfully evil
> 
> 
> 
> Worshipping the state is better than worshipping the dollar because the state (in its most worthy form) puts man in higher esteem than creating a dog-eat-dog capitalist society where mass shootings, poverty, and racial hatred are normal.  I am beginning to wonder if there is any subject that you understand.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand far more than you.
> 
> Poverty is less in capitalist societies and increases and becomes permanent for all in communist societies.
> 
> The state wants only power and nothing else no state ever gives a flying fuck about man.
> 
> The dollar is a medium of exchange which implies consent between people where as the staqte in ALL OF ITS forms only takes it from people by force.
> 
> You asre truly an ignorant fucking fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor idiot. You know nothing at all .... about anything.
Click to expand...

I know more than you which you constantly prove by failing to post intelligent arguments.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I know more than you which you constantly prove by failing to post intelligent arguments.


Yeah, really "intelligent".


----------



## Skull

GLASNOST said:


> You don't understand your own link.
> Maybe you should read it again and get someone with sense & intelligence to explain it to you. Pay special attention to the bottom line: *"I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth".*
> 
> I guess it went over your head, huh, because you still don't get it even after I pointed it out to you.



Perhaps you are not only  foolish, but not able to read.  The quote you put in *bold* was not Skull's but from Bella V Dodd, the ex-Communist who returned to Catholicism.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know more than you which you constantly prove by failing to post intelligent arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really "intelligent".
> 
> View attachment 478014
Click to expand...

Yes straight from Marx himself. You know nothing about communism.

Is slavery evil or not?


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand your own link.
> Maybe you should read it again and get someone with sense & intelligence to explain it to you. Pay special attention to the bottom line: *"I have learned from bitter experience that you cannot serve man unless you first serve God in sincerity and truth".*
> 
> I guess it went over your head, huh, because you still don't get it even after I pointed it out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are not only  foolish, but not able to read.  The quote you put in *bold* was not Skull's but from Bella V Dodd, the ex-Communist who returned to Catholicism.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right. Now connect the dots and use your brain.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know more than you which you constantly prove by failing to post intelligent arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really "intelligent".
> 
> View attachment 478014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes straight from Marx himself. You know nothing about communism.
> 
> Is slavery evil or not?
Click to expand...


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know more than you which you constantly prove by failing to post intelligent arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really "intelligent".
> 
> View attachment 478014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes straight from Marx himself. You know nothing about communism.
> 
> Is slavery evil or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 478023
Click to expand...

Exactly what you are brainwashed into thinking.

My statements are factuallty correct.

Now answer my question


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> You asre truly an ignorant fucking fool


Wow!


Soupnazi630 said:


> Now answer my question


The answer is yes: You have lost the debate and you are feeling grave pain.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asre truly an ignorant fucking fool
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now answer my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is yes: You have lost the debate and you are feeling grave pain.
> 
> View attachment 478052
Click to expand...

You have not debated AT ALL 

I have however proven you are ignorant and wrong.

Communism is by design a system of slavery proving it is evil.

I acknowledge that you concede the argument and recognize me as your better, boy.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.


If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> You have not debated AT ALL I have however proven you are ignorant and wrong. *Communism is by design a system of slavery proving it is evil.* I acknowledge that you concede the argument and recognize me as your better, boy.


*Soupy's philosophy:




*


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not debated AT ALL I have however proven you are ignorant and wrong. *Communism is by design a system of slavery proving it is evil.* I acknowledge that you concede the argument and recognize me as your better, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Soupy's philosophy:
> 
> View attachment 478273*
Click to expand...

That was a statement of fact not philosophyleanr the difference


----------



## GLASNOST

LuckyDuck said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
> Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.
Click to expand...

Complete nonsense. If you meet with people who are victims of Capitalism (Cubans, Venezuelans, Chileans, Irakis, Iranians, Nicaraguans, Libyans, Syrians, Palestinians,  Bolivians, Peruvians, Argentinians, Haitians, Dominican Republicans, Grenadans, Ecuadorians, Brazilians, Mexicans, San Salvadorians, Hondurans, Costa Ricans, Panamanians) you might not think Communisms is a bad idea. Of course, you are brainwashed by American misinformation/disinformation/propaganda so you have the idea that all of the millions upon millions who have died struggling against American or American-supported treachery had it coming.


----------



## justinacolmena

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org


A menace is a menace. Communism and gun control have to go.


Agit8r said:


> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.


The security error has been fixed. That's anything but a "far-right loony" website. Those are liberal, freedom-loving people speaking out against totalitarianism.


Skull said:


> Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation also has a YouTube channel. Here is one of the latest on Cuba:


I am very hesitant to believe what is being said from these parts of the world.
Rosa María Payá tells the truth. That lady is not accepting any favors or "services" from the health-and-beauty underclass or the medical establishment. She's not going under the knife for an abortion, I can tell you that.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
> Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete nonsense. If you meet with people who are victims of Capitalism (Cubans, Venezuelans, Chileans, Irakis, Iranians, Nicaraguans, Libyans, Syrians, Palestinians,  Bolivians, Peruvians, Argentinians, Haitians, Dominican Republicans, Grenadans, Ecuadorians, Brazilians, Mexicans, San Salvadorians, Hondurans, Costa Ricans, Panamanians) you might not think Communisms is a bad idea. Of course, you are brainwashed by American misinformation/disinformation/propaganda so you have the idea that all of the millions upon millions who have died struggling against American or American-supported treachery had it coming.
Click to expand...

Most of those people are victims of COMMUNISM or some other authoritarian system such as theocracy.

They are not victims of capitalism

Just take one for example: Cuba.

They were better off under Batista in every measurable way and were plunged into poverty slavery and oppression by communism. State how man people risked their lives to come here before communsim?


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> That was a statement of fact not philosophyleanr the difference




*You need phycological evaluation, boy.*


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
> Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete nonsense. If you meet with people who are victims of Capitalism (Cubans, Venezuelans, Chileans, Irakis, Iranians, Nicaraguans, Libyans, Syrians, Palestinians,  Bolivians, Peruvians, Argentinians, Haitians, Dominican Republicans, Grenadans, Ecuadorians, Brazilians, Mexicans, San Salvadorians, Hondurans, Costa Ricans, Panamanians) you might not think Communisms is a bad idea. Of course, you are brainwashed by American misinformation/disinformation/propaganda so you have the idea that all of the millions upon millions who have died struggling against American or American-supported treachery had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of those people are victims of COMMUNISM or some other authoritarian system such as theocracy.
> 
> They are not victims of capitalism
> 
> Just take one for example: Cuba.
> 
> They were better off under Batista in every measurable way and were plunged into poverty slavery and oppression by communism. State how man people risked their lives to come here before communsim?
Click to expand...

Once again your display your ignorance.


----------



## woodwork201

anotherlife said:


> Currently, and in the latest 70 or so years, communism was adopted by countries where it was a national interest to set up such totalitarian administration.  Examples may include Czechoslovakia, later the successor Slovakia, also Serbia, and most recently Cyprus.  On the other hand, countries that fought against the red Satan and became the victim of it are e.g. Poland, Hungary, east Germany, the Baltic states, and maybe Albania.



Really?  It was in the national interest of Cambodia for the Khmer Rouge to murder over 20% of their national population 45 years ago?

It was in the national interest of Ethiopia to kill half a million of their own people during the Red Terror in 1977 and 1978, 42  years ago?

It was in the national interest of Venezuela to destroy one of the richest economies in South America and bring the people to starvation?

There's never been a national or human interest to justify communism, socialism, or totalitarianism.


----------



## GLASNOST

woodwork201 said:


> ........................ There's never been a national or human interest to justify communism, socialism, or totalitarianism.


You don't know very much other than what US propaganda has shoved into your head (normally called "brainwash") and what you've read in the headlines of American MSM.

It was Communism that set Vietnam free from both French colonialism and American occupation. It was Communism that set Cambodia free from Khmer Rouge control. It was Socialism that set Cuba free from American Mafia control. It was Communism that set many European nations free from the Nazis. These are only a few examples that prove you deadly wrong.

You just don't know very much.


----------



## justinacolmena

The Women’s Rights Movement in China | Victims of Communism
					

On October 27, the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation hosted a virtual conversation on the women’s rights movement in China with Dr. Leta Hong Fincher, scholar, journalist, and Seminar Associate at Columbia University Weatherhead East Asian Institute. About the Speaker...




					victimsofcommunism.org
				




What about the forced abortions under Communist Party policies? The one-child rule? This is not the same as Western women's rights groups who patronize "the usual" abortion mill downtown, because they would have had that already under the Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a statement of fact not philosophyleanr the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You need phycological evaluation, boy.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 478277
Click to expand...

Yes once again you fail to present any intelligent argument when gfaced with facts.

Communism demands moral terror. That is fact not opinion and it was established by Karl Marx himself.








						Hegel and Marx on the Necessity of the Reign of Terror | Hegel Bulletin | Cambridge Core
					

Hegel and Marx on the Necessity of the Reign of Terror - Volume 41 Issue 2




					www.cambridge.org
				




 Communism is universal slavery at it's core and you agreed slavery is evil.

Maybe you should think instead of responding with empty ridicule based on the disinformation you are brainwashed with.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................ There's never been a national or human interest to justify communism, socialism, or totalitarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know very much other than what US propaganda has shoved into your head (normally called "brainwash") and what you've read in the headlines of American MSM.
> 
> It was Communism that set Vietnam free from both French colonialism and American occupation. It was Communism that set Cambodia free from Khmer Rouge control. It was Socialism that set Cuba free from American Mafia control. It was Communism that set many European nations free from the Nazis. These are only a few examples that prove you deadly wrong.
> 
> You just don't know very much.
Click to expand...

It is you who is brainwashed and filled with disinformation.

Communism did not free Vietnam from anything it replaced one bad system with a WORSE system

SOcialidsm set no one free in cambodia or cuba. Europeans were worse off under communism than nazis.

You did not answer my question stop being a coward and face the facts. You have failed to prove me wrong.

Answer my question.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes once again you fail to present any intelligent argument when gfaced with facts. Communism demands moral terror. That is fact not opinion and it was established by Karl Marx himself. Communism is universal slavery at it's core and you agreed slavery is evil. Maybe you should think instead of responding with empty ridicule based on the disinformation you are brainwashed with. It is you who is brainwashed and filled with disinformation.
> Communism did not free Vietnam from anything it replaced one bad system with a WORSE system SOcialidsm set no one free in cambodia or cuba. Europeans were worse off under communism than nazis. You did not answer my question stop being a coward and face the facts. You have failed to prove me wrong. Answer my question.



I have provided all the necessary facts but you must be illiterate. Yes, that explains it. *Tantrums* and *four-letter-words* and *absurd statements* are your only response.


----------



## woodwork201

LuckyDuck said:


> If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
> Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.



In fact, only communist leaders in those countries love communism.  

In America and Europe, only those who have never experienced communism, who believe they would never be on the worker's side of it if it came here, claim to love communism.  Privileged liberals who never missed a meal in their life think they know more than all the communists before them about how to make it work properly.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes once again you fail to present any intelligent argument when gfaced with facts. Communism demands moral terror. That is fact not opinion and it was established by Karl Marx himself. Communism is universal slavery at it's core and you agreed slavery is evil. Maybe you should think instead of responding with empty ridicule based on the disinformation you are brainwashed with. It is you who is brainwashed and filled with disinformation.
> Communism did not free Vietnam from anything it replaced one bad system with a WORSE system SOcialidsm set no one free in cambodia or cuba. Europeans were worse off under communism than nazis. You did not answer my question stop being a coward and face the facts. You have failed to prove me wrong. Answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided all the necessary facts but you must be illiterate. Yes, that explains it. *Tantrums* and *four-letter-words* and *absurd statements* are your only response.
> 
> View attachment 478380
Click to expand...

No you did not 

You posted and stated no facts at all you state spin and revisionist fiction.

Now answer my question


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> No you did not
> You posted and stated no facts at all you state spin and revisionist fiction.
> Now answer my question


Learn how to read and you won't have to ask the same question more than once.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not
> You posted and stated no facts at all you state spin and revisionist fiction.
> Now answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> Learn how to read and you won't have to ask the same question more than once.
> View attachment 478452
Click to expand...

I did not ask it more than once.

Answer my question which you are running from


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> I did not ask it more than once. Answer my question which you are running from


I'll bet you're really good on play station. Too bad you don't know how to read.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not ask it more than once. Answer my question which you are running from
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're really good on play station. Too bad you don't know how to read.
> View attachment 478485
Click to expand...

It is you running from simple questions and being destroyed by evidence.

Answer my question


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is you running from simple questions and being destroyed by evidence. Answer my question


I told you that you need to learn how to read or just ask someone to read it for you.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is you running from simple questions and being destroyed by evidence. Answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that you need to learn how to read or just ask someone to read it for you.
> 
> View attachment 478508
Click to expand...

Answer the question coward


----------



## LuckyDuck

GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security error.  Typical of far-right loony websites.
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet with people that fled Communism (North Koreans, Cubans, Venezuelans, Chinese, Laotians), you might not think that the evil of Communism is nonsense.
> Of course, if you are a card-carrying, certifiable Communist or Communist enthusiast, then you will have the stance that all the millions who died struggling against Communism, or not in favor of it, had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete nonsense. If you meet with people who are victims of Capitalism (Cubans, Venezuelans, Chileans, Irakis, Iranians, Nicaraguans, Libyans, Syrians, Palestinians,  Bolivians, Peruvians, Argentinians, Haitians, Dominican Republicans, Grenadans, Ecuadorians, Brazilians, Mexicans, San Salvadorians, Hondurans, Costa Ricans, Panamanians) you might not think Communisms is a bad idea. Of course, you are brainwashed by American misinformation/disinformation/propaganda so you have the idea that all of the millions upon millions who have died struggling against American or American-supported treachery had it coming.
Click to expand...

What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.  Go speak to the Cuban and Venezuelan population in Florida. Unlike in their Communist nations, they are free to speak their mind here, where as in their former homelands, criticism of their own government got them arrested....and worse.
If you love Communism so much, go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Answer the question coward


You should have paid attention the first time.


----------



## GLASNOST

LuckyDuck said:


> What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.


You've been lied to.



LuckyDuck said:


> If you love Communism so much ...


What do you mean?



LuckyDuck said:


> ... go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.


I've been to every Communist nation in Europe during the Cold War. What is your point?


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question coward
> 
> 
> 
> You should have paid attention the first time.
Click to expand...

You did not answer now act like an adult , stop being a coward and answer


----------



## LuckyDuck

GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Communism so much ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to every Communist nation in Europe during the Cold War. What is your point?
Click to expand...

Aaaahhh....Communism, the home of no incentives.  It has to steal technology from the free w


GLASNOST said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Communism so much ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to every Communist nation in Europe during the Cold War. What is your point?
Click to expand...

Aaahhh, Communism.  Let's take a look at China and its great freedoms......
Tiananmen Square (June 4 and 5, 1989).  Thousands of young adults gathered there to "peacefully" protest against Communism (a one party only allowed style government in which everybody must follow the Communist line, or else).  Reporters were there to cover the event.  Result....thousands murdered by the government.
Hong Kong (2019-2020). Hundreds of thousands repeatedly protested the violation of the agreement arranged between Britain and the Chinese Communist government.  The "Communist" government claimed it was a result of western instigation.  No.  It was because the people of Hong Kong enjoyed some autonomy and it was also the best economy in China.  
Unlike Communist nations, there are "no" freedoms under a Bill of Rights.  No freedom to form your own non-Communist political parties to stand up against the party.  No freedom of speech.
The only right you have, is the right to support the Communist party.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> You did not answer now act like an adult , stop being a coward and answer


Stop being childish and learn how to read. And wipe your face.


----------



## GLASNOST

LuckyDuck said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Communism so much ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to every Communist nation in Europe during the Cold War. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaahhh....Communism, the home of no incentives.  It has to steal technology from the free w
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse manure!  The people that fled those nations to come here, didn't come here because of our actions, but because they were tired of the poverty and harsh rule of their own governments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Communism so much ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... go to the one of five Communist nations and relish your wonderful life in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to every Communist nation in Europe during the Cold War. What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaahhh, Communism.  Let's take a look at China and its great freedoms......
> Tiananmen Square (June 4 and 5, 1989).  Thousands of young adults gathered there to "peacefully" protest against Communism (a one party only allowed style government in which everybody must follow the Communist line, or else).  Reporters were there to cover the event.  Result....thousands murdered by the government.
> Hong Kong (2019-2020). Hundreds of thousands repeatedly protested the violation of the agreement arranged between Britain and the Chinese Communist government.  The "Communist" government claimed it was a result of western instigation.  No.  It was because the people of Hong Kong enjoyed some autonomy and it was also the best economy in China.
> Unlike Communist nations, there are "no" freedoms under a Bill of Rights.  No freedom to form your own non-Communist political parties to stand up against the party.  No freedom of speech.
> The only right you have, is the right to support the Communist party.
Click to expand...

What's your point?


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not answer now act like an adult , stop being a coward and answer
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being childish and learn how to read. And wipe your face.
> 
> View attachment 478524
Click to expand...

Stop being a coward and answer my question


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Stop being a coward and answer my question


I have already provided you with all of the answers and explanations necessary more than once, so stop being a pussy and ......


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a coward and answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> I have already provided you with all of the answers and explanations necessary more than once, so stop being a pussy and ......
> 
> View attachment 478706
Click to expand...

You are a liar and you did not answer my question. You did not answer because you sre ignorant and a coward.

Answer the question boy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a liar and you did not answer my question. You did not answer because you sre ignorant and a coward. Answer the question boy.


Children should be seen and not heard, *S**oup**y*.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar and you did not answer my question. You did not answer because you sre ignorant and a coward. Answer the question boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Children should be seen and not heard, *S**oup**y*.
> 
> View attachment 478715
Click to expand...

Statement of fact you are a liar and coward and have been proven wrong boy.

Now answer the question


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Statewment of fact you are a liar and coward and have been proven wrong boy.


Time for you to grow up,  *S**oupy*


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statewment of fact you are a liar and coward and have been proven wrong boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to grow up,  *S**oupy*
> 
> View attachment 478751
Click to expand...

Time for you to grow up and answer the question which you have not done you lying little immature fool


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statewment of fact you are a liar and coward and have been proven wrong boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to grow up,  *S**oupy*
> 
> View attachment 478751
Click to expand...

Go ahead and answer and stop lying about it boy


----------



## danielpalos

Skull said:


> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org


It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
Click to expand...

Yes it is communism.

Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
Click to expand...

You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
Click to expand...

No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.

Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
Click to expand...

Are you on the right wing?


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
Click to expand...

Im not on any wing


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
Click to expand...

Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.
Click to expand...

Wrong it happens in reality.

No government makes any such requirement or ollows any such standard. Governments universally exercise power and attempt to expand power.


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it happens in reality.
> 
> No government makes any such requirement or ollows any such standard. Governments universally exercise power and attempt to expand power.
Click to expand...

You must be on the right wing.  In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.  In this discussion, you simply appeal to ignorance. 

_The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects._


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it happens in reality.
> 
> No government makes any such requirement or ollows any such standard. Governments universally exercise power and attempt to expand power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be on the right wing.  In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.  In this discussion, you simply appeal to ignorance.
> 
> _The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects._
Click to expand...

I never appeal to ignorance , I state facts which you cannot challange, and I am not right wing.

You always claim others are right wing because you sare brainwashd and incapable of thinking critically past your left wing programming.

Ingtentions do not eqwual practice and although the intentions of the constitution may be noble our government like any other fails to act ethically.

Also noen of your irrelevant babblings addresses the FACT that commmunism by intent and design is unethical and evil


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it happens in reality.
> 
> No government makes any such requirement or ollows any such standard. Governments universally exercise power and attempt to expand power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be on the right wing.  In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.  In this discussion, you simply appeal to ignorance.
> 
> _The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never appeal to ignorance , I state facts which you cannot challange, and I am not right wing.
> 
> You always claim others are right wing because you sare brainwashd and incapable of thinking critically past your left wing programming.
> 
> Ingtentions do not eqwual practice and although the intentions of the constitution may be noble our government like any other fails to act ethically.
> 
> Also noen of your irrelevant babblings addresses the FACT that commmunism by intent and design is unethical and evil
Click to expand...

There is no appeal to ignorance of the (Constitutional) law.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red menace is still not entirely on the ash heap of history, so here are some reminders of past and present victims of that totalitarian horror.
> 
> http://victimsofcommunism.org
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Communism that does it but a lack of morals.  A few simple Commandments from a God not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is communism.
> 
> Communiosm as a belief and ideology is evil and has no morals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are special pleading.  Secular Government would still require ethics and equity.   Simple ethics or morals not the Expense of Government on Earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No government secular or otherwise requires ethics or equity.
> 
> Expecially government based on communism which is at it's core and by design evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on any wing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe no Government requires ethics or equity.  What you claim only happens in right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it happens in reality.
> 
> No government makes any such requirement or ollows any such standard. Governments universally exercise power and attempt to expand power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be on the right wing.  In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.  In this discussion, you simply appeal to ignorance.
> 
> _The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never appeal to ignorance , I state facts which you cannot challange, and I am not right wing.
> 
> You always claim others are right wing because you sare brainwashd and incapable of thinking critically past your left wing programming.
> 
> Ingtentions do not eqwual practice and although the intentions of the constitution may be noble our government like any other fails to act ethically.
> 
> Also noen of your irrelevant babblings addresses the FACT that commmunism by intent and design is unethical and evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no appeal to ignorance of the (Constitutional) law.
Click to expand...

No one is making such appeal.

Your idiotic assumption is that reality always follows such law.

Furthermore you are diverting from the topic at hand which is the evils of communsim in design and practice.


----------



## danielpalos

The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.


Yes and once again you are failing miserably and diverting from  the topic at hand


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and once again you are failing miserably and diverting from  the topic at hand
Click to expand...

In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and once again you are failing miserably and diverting from  the topic at hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.
Click to expand...

No I am often wrong in reality but when addressing your stupidity I am always right and that is also reality.

I have always owned and embarrassed you with your completely ignorant stupid claims of socialism and social contracts whicvh I have proven to be fallacies


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Go ahead and answer and stop lying about it boy


Here you go.


----------



## Skull

Ex-communist Manning Johnson describes his experiences, from chapter one of his _Color Communism and Common Sense_:

Ten years I labored in the cause of Communism. I was a dedicated “comrade.” All my talents and
efforts were zealously used to bring about the triumph of Communism in America and throughout the
world. To me, the end of capitalism would mark the beginning of an interminable period of plenty, peace,
prosperity and universal comradeship. All racial and class differences and conflicts would end forever
after the liquidation of the capitalists, their government and their supporters. A world union of Soviet
States under the hegemony of Russia would free and lead mankind on to Utopia.

Being an idealist, I was sold this “bill of goods” by a Negro graduate of the Lenin Institute in Moscow.

The color of one’s skin is no bar to a young man or woman dreaming of making a better world. Like
other Negroes, I experienced and saw many injustices and inequities around me based upon color, not
ability. I was told that “the decadent capitalist system is responsible,” that “mass pressure” could force
concessions but “that just prolongs the life of capitalism”; that I must unite and work with all those who
more or less agree that capitalism must go.

Little did I realize until I was deeply enmeshed in the Red Conspiracy, that just and seeming grievances
are exploited to transform idealism into a cold and ruthless weapon against the capitalist system—that
this is the end toward which all the communist efforts among Negroes are directed.

Indeed, I had entered the red conspiracy in the vain belief that it was the way to a “new, better and
superior” world system of society. Ten years later, thoroughly disillusioned, I abandoned communism.
The experiences of those years in “outer darkness” are like a horrible nightmare. I saw communism in all
its naked cruelty, ruthlessness and utter contempt of Christian attributes and passions. And, too, I saw the
low value placed upon human life, the total lack of respect for the dignity of man, the betrayal of trust, the
terror of the Secret Police and the bloody hand of the assassin, during and since, those fateful years when
I embraced communism.

I was lured into the red movement by way of the American Negro Labor Congress, one of the many
“front organizations” set up by the communists to trap the naive, unwary, unsuspecting and idealistic
Negro. The use of such attractive and appealing fronts as a means of entrapment is a most important
serpentine method of the reds.


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and once again you are failing miserably and diverting from  the topic at hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am often wrong in reality but when addressing your stupidity I am always right and that is also reality.
> 
> I have always owned and embarrassed you with your completely ignorant stupid claims of socialism and social contracts whicvh I have proven to be fallacies
Click to expand...

Isn't right wing fantasy wonderful.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and answer and stop lying about it boy
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> View attachment 478854
Click to expand...

Answer my question or it proves you are an ignorant fool and coward


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and once again you are failing miserably and diverting from  the topic at hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In right wing fantasy, you are Always Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am often wrong in reality but when addressing your stupidity I am always right and that is also reality.
> 
> I have always owned and embarrassed you with your completely ignorant stupid claims of socialism and social contracts whicvh I have proven to be fallacies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't right wing fantasy wonderful.
Click to expand...

I woulodnt know but your every post is fantasy and ignorant which I have proven and you know this.


----------



## Skull

This repeated "I am right, you are wrong" banter got old many posts ago.  It is very boring.  

Kindly write something different, preferably more directly on the topic of this thread.


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> Answer my question or it proves you are an ignorant fool and coward


Sorry. I forgot about your reading deficiency. I've corrected it now for you. Here you go.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question or it proves you are an ignorant fool and coward
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I forgot about your reading deficiency. I've corrected it now for you. Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 478866
Click to expand...

So no answer. 

Got it you concede the aegument  and admit your own inferiority.

You have been schooled


----------



## GLASNOST

Soupnazi630 said:


> So no answer. Got it you concede the aegument  and admit your own inferiority. You have been schooled


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no answer. Got it you concede the aegument  and admit your own inferiority. You have been schooled
Click to expand...

Yes it is easy to defeat cowards who run from and refuse to answer simple questions

you have proven and acknowledged you know nothing of this threads subject


----------



## Skull

Germany's deal with the Devil or Lenin as virus.  A bit of history...

How Germany's 'Deal With the Devil' Backfired and Changed History


----------



## Skull

A reason to stay out of China and another reason to drive CCP out USA!

Warren Rothman Tells His Harrowing Story of Being Detained and Beaten in a Black Jail in China


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> A reason to stay out of China and another reason to drive CCP out USA!
> 
> Warren Rothman Tells His Harrowing Story of Being Detained and Beaten in a Black Jail in China


There are millions upon millions of "harrowing stories" about innocent people being jailed, tortured, and murdered by the Capitalist Americans - countries being invaded, occupied, and destroyed ... some of them even Democratic nations.


----------



## woodwork201

GLASNOST said:


> There are millions upon millions of "harrowing stories" about innocent people being jailed, tortured, and murdered by the Capitalist Americans - countries being invaded, occupied, and destroyed ... some of them even Democratic nations.



That is true.  Many of the Founders warned about the risk of a standing army and how it would be used to subvert the militia and destroy liberty.  They warned of the mischief that would come with a standing army and it has certainly come to pass.


----------



## danielpalos

True Communists have a simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> True Communists have a simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth.


Which means enforced slavery and destitution for the human race


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which means enforced slavery and destitution for the human race


Why do you assume that conclusion?

Only right-wingers prefer the Hellish conditions on Earth of their socialism on a national and international basis known as their alleged wars on crime, drugs and terror.  Congress is only empowered to provide for the general welfare and common defense not the general malfare and common offense.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Why do you assume that conclusion?
> 
> Only right-wingers prefer the Hellish conditions on Earth of their socialism on a national and international basis known as their alleged wars on crime, drugs and terror.  Congress is only empowered to provide for the general welfare and common defense not the general malfare and common offense.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Why do you assume that conclusion?
> 
> Only right-wingers prefer the Hellish conditions on Earth of their socialism on a national and international basis known as their alleged wars on crime, drugs and terror.  Congress is only empowered to provide for the general welfare and common defense not the general malfare and common offense.


I do not assumme it.

Communism requires force and is about slavery. That is fact not assumption.

Right wingers do not prefer or support socialism


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> Communism requires force and is about slavery. That is fact not assumption.


Ony with "bad management".  A Commune of Heaven on Earth should not need force and compulsion since everyone should be onboard with the goal of a Commune of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Ony with "bad management".  A Commune of Heaven on Earth should not need force and compulsion since everyone should be onboard with the goal of a Commune of Heaven on Earth.


Wrong.

With any management.

No one needs management for their entire life. Communism requires that every aspect of a persons life be managed because few people agree with yuour idiotic notion of heavan.

This is why few people attempt to form or live in communes and such communes fail.


----------



## danielpalos

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> With any management.
> 
> No one needs management for their entire life. Communism requires that every aspect of a persons life be managed because few people agree with yuour idiotic notion of heavan.
> 
> This is why few people attempt to form or live in communes and such communes fail.


Anarcho-Communism is as difficult to achieve as anarcho-Capitalism.


----------



## Soupnazi630

danielpalos said:


> Anarcho-Communism is as difficult to achieve as anarcho-Capitalism.


Both are contradictions which by their nature do not exist.


----------



## LuckyDuck

GLASNOST said:


> There are millions upon millions of "harrowing stories" about innocent people being jailed, tortured, and murdered by the Capitalist Americans - countries being invaded, occupied, and destroyed ... some of them even Democratic nations.


Please point to any any nations that didn't have slavery, torture, murder, invasion and occupation.  Let's see if we can whittle it down to the "perfect" nation.  That nation which you believe has always been pure and wholesome.  Some nation other than ours that went to war, sacrificing 360,000 soldiers to end slavery.  Those nations that openly admit their past major failings in history.  That nation that does not, nor has not had racism, past or present.  Get back to me on your extensive list.  Again, once you've done your eliminating, it must be a nation that is pure and wholesome.  I'll get you started.  We can eliminate ALL Marxist nations right out of the starting gate.  We can eliminate all Military Juntas as well. All nations in which their religious institutions controlled the governments in the past and present will have to be eliminated.   All nations that had monarchies have to be dropped off the list as well, as all nations with monarchies, even the smaller ones, embarked upon military campaigns outside their borders.  How about Iceland as an example?  Wait, their nation was founded by "warring" Vikings."  That has to be excluded, for in the beginning their settlers fought with Vikings.  Scandinavian nations fought other areas for territory and religion.  How about African nations? Wait, they had territorial "tribal" wars to get resources and territory.  Men and children were killed and the women were raped and taken into slavery.  Well, you just keep thinking that we are some anomaly that has had a bad past and work on that search.  Remember, 7.3 million people fled Socialism and others fled military juntas and religious persecution, all to come here for freedom and work, but not a return to those style governments.  Anyway, you get back with me when you can pick out that perfect nation.


----------



## GLASNOST

LuckyDuck said:


> Please point to any any nations that didn't have slavery, torture, murder, invasion and occupation.  Let's see if we can whittle it down to the "perfect" nation.  That nation which you believe has always been pure and wholesome.  Some nation other than ours that went to war, sacrificing 360,000 soldiers to end slavery.  Those nations that openly admit their past major failings in history.  That nation that does not, nor has not had racism, past or present.  Get back to me on your extensive list.  Again, once you've done your eliminating, it must be a nation that is pure and wholesome.  I'll get you started.  We can eliminate ALL Marxist nations right out of the starting gate.  We can eliminate all Military Juntas as well. All nations in which their religious institutions controlled the governments in the past and present will have to be eliminated.   All nations that had monarchies have to be dropped off the list as well, as all nations with monarchies, even the smaller ones, embarked upon military campaigns outside their borders.  How about Iceland as an example?  Wait, their nation was founded by "warring" Vikings."  That has to be excluded, for in the beginning their settlers fought with Vikings.  Scandinavian nations fought other areas for territory and religion.  How about African nations? Wait, they had territorial "tribal" wars to get resources and territory.  Men and children were killed and the women were raped and taken into slavery.  Well, you just keep thinking that we are some anomaly that has had a bad past and work on that search.  Remember, 7.3 million people fled Socialism and others fled military juntas and religious persecution, all to come here for freedom and work, but not a return to those style governments.  Anyway, you get back with me when you can pick out that perfect nation.


Are you illiterate or just unable to stick to the flow of dialogue? Shoving your nose into a discussion that you know nothing about is one thing but you are shoving your ass into it while your nose is embedded inside of your imagination and fantasy. Anyway, you get back with me when you can say something pertinent to my post or the one I was responding to.


----------



## Skull

Rally against Communism!

Philadelphia Rally Exposes Communism’s Atrocities and Calls for CCP’s Disintegration


----------



## Skull

Let us pray that our military is not taken over by Marxist notions!  Matthew Lohmeier was basically shunned out of the Air Force because he spoke against this movement.

Irresistible Revolution


----------



## Skull

North Korean defector interviewed:

North Korean Defector Yeonmi Park on Communist Tyranny and ‘the Suicide of Western Civilization’

Her book published six years ago is finally selling!  _In Order to Live: A North Korean Girl’s Journey to Freedom._


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> Let us pray that our military is not taken over by Marxist notions!  Matthew Lohmeier was basically shunned out of the Air Force because he spoke against this movement.
> 
> Irresistible Revolution


Marxism? Whatever. I pray that _"your military"_ gets the rug pulled out from under it. I am so sick of war and _"your military"_ is guilty of instigating and participating in more wars than any other nation since the beginning of time. Anything or anyone that can knock them out  (including Marxism) is welcomed.


----------



## rupol2000

In fact, it is being revived in Russia. The official authorities do not condemn,  and sweep under the rug the crimes of the Bolsheviks, mainly the rhetoric of the Brezhnev regime with the gradual laundering of Stalinism is preached, the Communists occupy the second place in terms of rating. Monuments to Stalin are being erected. And so on.
Freedom of speech is limited. Although these trends are already visible around the world, especially in Europe


----------



## rupol2000

GLASNOST said:


> "your military"


Рacifism is a form of hidden war, this is strategy. Zombie pacifism makes the nation food for predators and parasites. Even in our blood there are antibodies that fight with hostile proteins,  pacifism is death.
Whoever not respects a warrior who voluntarily goes to fight for good and bright ideals, will become cannon fodder. Totalitarianism does not ask whether you are a pacifist or a militarist, it just gives you a rifle and lines you up in battle formation when the regime is in danger.


----------



## GLASNOST

rupol2000 said:


> In fact, it is being revived in Russia. The official authorities do not condemn,  and sweep under the rug the crimes of the Bolsheviks, mainly the rhetoric of the Brezhnev regime with the gradual laundering of Stalinism is preached, the Communists occupy the second place in terms of rating. Monuments to Stalin are being erected. And so on.
> Freedom of speech is limited. Although these trends are already visible around the world, especially in Europe





rupol2000 said:


> Рacifism is a form of hidden war, this is strategy. Zombie pacifism makes the nation food for predators and parasites. Even in our blood there are antibodies that fight with hostile proteins,  pacifism is death.
> Whoever not respects a warrior who voluntarily goes to fight for good and bright ideals, will become cannon fodder. Totalitarianism does not ask whether you are a pacifist or a militarist, it just gives you a rifle and lines you up in battle formation when the regime is in danger.


What a crock of crap.


----------



## danielpalos

...the same problem every Government seems to have, even in modern economic times. 

"Lousy capital management".


----------



## Skull

The Academy of Ideas has another wise video; this one on the value & power of individuals living truthfully:


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> .....  the value & power of individuals living truthfully:


*Buddhism 101*.

Anyway, In the US the lie has become not just a moral category but a pillar of the state and life in the system is so thoroughly permeated with hypocrisy and lies. Because the United States is captive to its own lies, it must falsify everything. It falsifies the past. It falsifies the present, and it falsifies the future. It falsifies statistics. There are a hundred examples of it in the short 200 years of US history.


----------



## themirrorthief

Kristian said:


> Communism is worse than Progressive even I respect Communists nowadays. Little Anti Communism I weres last time in 2014. Close to a Swedish Communist. He does not like these from me. But I say nothing to him about blame he is Communist.


communisn  never  works  when big brother  controls  all  the  money people  just  stop working  because  why work if you  dont  get paid


----------



## Skull

Powerless China growing during winter:


----------



## GLASNOST

themirrorthief said:


> communisn  never  works  when big brother  controls  all  the  money people  just  stop working  because  why work if you  dont  get paid


Capitalism never works if the population is divided between the haves and the have nots, because why be poor & destitute (or work for peanuts) if you can obtain a measure of the Capitalist-dream wealth by criminal activity.


----------



## Skull

The psychological torture that the CCP enjoys inflicting on their slave populations:

China forces Tibetan monks to watch as it destroys Buddha statue


----------



## Unkotare

Skull said:


> The psychological torture that the CCP enjoys inflicting on their slave populations:
> 
> China forces Tibetan monks to watch as it destroys Buddha statue


It's a lot more than psychological.


----------



## xyz

The Memorial organization, which is the most important organization researching the crimes of Communism, especially Stalinism, has been shut down.
Friends, and Enemies, of the People | National Review

Memorial: Russia’s civil rights group uncovering an uncomfortable past


----------



## rupol2000

xyz said:


> The Memorial organization, which is the most important organization researching the crimes of Communism, especially Stalinism, has been shut down.
> Friends, and Enemies, of the People | National Review
> 
> Memorial: Russia’s civil rights group uncovering an uncomfortable past


There is a paradox here. Putin claimed support for the right, Trump claimed support for Putin, but the memorial was associated with the Republican Party of Russia (renamed PARNAS) and it was the party that was the main opposition force during the 2010-14 unrest.

This is a completely absurd situation.

At the same time, Putin has never declared support for communism.
And Putin came to power with Bush Jr.


----------



## rupol2000

Putin himself stated that the Bolsheviks committed crimes.
The memorial was closed on the grounds that it creates the image of a terrorist regime in  history of USSR.

If the policy before 2009 is relatively easy to understand, then the current policy is generally impossible to understand. It is clear that this is left politics, but it looks like complete chaos and idiocy.


----------



## xyz

400,000 Ukrainian citizens have been deported to Russia or Russian controlled Donbas. Many have been resettled in remote parts of Russia.

Thousands of Ukrainians being forcibly transported into Russia: officials

Mariupol mayor says 30,000 people taken to Russia as satellite images reveal Russian camp

This reeks of what Stalin did.

This map shows the Ukrainian language ca. 1900:





This one is from the early Soviet period:





Now:




This was caused by deportations and forced Russification, especially under Stalin.


----------



## rupol2000

xyz 
Banderites are also not real Ukrainians. Ukrainian is Polish. Bandera is the Hetmanate. This is Moscow land, supplemented by Serbian colonists.
It was part of Poland, but since the Khmelnitsky uprising, it went to Moscow

The center of Ukraine also, in fact, never spoke Ukrainian.

But the East of Ukraine was just closer, the surzhik of the Don Cossacks was intermediate between Russian and Polish.


----------



## rupol2000

But in essence, the Hetmanate is precisely historical Russia and not Ukraine. There was also Kievan Rus. It is connected with the people of Torks and the expansion of Lithuania. It was also called Little Russia. Bandera pretend to be Ukrainians, but they are not Ukrainians and never were Ukrainians. They are much closer to historical Lithuania and Muscovy than to Ukraine.


----------



## xyz

rupol2000 said:


> There is a paradox here. Putin claimed support for the right, Trump claimed support for Putin, but the memorial was associated with the Republican Party of Russia (renamed PARNAS) and it was the party that was the main opposition force during the 2010-14 unrest.
> 
> This is a completely absurd situation.
> 
> At the same time, Putin has never declared support for communism.
> And Putin came to power with Bush Jr.


You're a stupid ass Russian troll. Did Biden shut down Memorial in Russia? What the hell would a Russian party with a vaguely similar name have to do with the US?

Was Putin a KGB agent? Did Putin not say that the biggest tragedy of the 20th century was the breakup of the Soviet Union, not Stalin, Hitler, or even Mao?

And this is from Putin's Russia, the Stalin cult revived officially:


----------



## rupol2000

*And it seems that Bandera was an accomplice of Bolshevism. Their organization operated from the 20s to the 50s, it is hard to believe that the NKVD could not stop this in such a time. They were destroyed only after they destroyed Stalinism, during Khrushchev. Bandera was in the same concentration camp with Stalin's son and other Bolsheviks.
His anti-Polish policy was also similar to Bolshevism
That he allegedly had something to do with the Jewish pogrom in Lviv is a pure lie. This pogrom was the result of massacres by the NKVD of political prisoners.*


----------



## rupol2000

xyz Sorry, I took you for an adequate person, when I saw that you were talking about the memorial, I did not think that you were another stupid mongrel.


----------



## rupol2000

In fact, I have not seen any evidence of Bandera's anti-Bolshevism, except for this forgery with the Lvov pogrom.


----------



## rupol2000

*I have little doubt that Bandera was an accomplice of Bolshevism. Even if he did not cooperate directly, his activities were fully in line with the interests of Bolshevism in anti-Polish separatism.*


----------



## rupol2000

*The fact that the activity of the Bandera terror was stopped precisely under Khrushchev is also not an accident. Khrushchev led a pro-Ukrainian policy, it was he who gave Crimea to Ukraine. He was an ardent enemy of the KGB, and even had anti-Semitic views. In addition, he was very close to the American right.*


----------



## rupol2000

Absolutely all the facts speak for the fact that Bandera were accomplices of the KGB. At about the same time, when the Bandera people were liquidated, the thieves' caste in the Soviet camps was also liquidated, they were then dealt with very cruelly, they were raped, silently sent in whole wagons in an unknown direction, killed, shot. They returned to power there only after 1964, when Khrushchev was removed. It was called "Bitch Wars". And the thieves' caste was created by the NKVD for control over political prisoners and the fight against Zhigans, former White Guards in custody.

So this is where it all comes together. Bandera were the same product of the NKVD as the thieves' caste in concentration camps.


----------



## rupol2000

*The Banderaites were eliminated in 1954, Vasily Kuk, the commander-in-chief of the UPA, was arrested. This absolutely coincides with the arrival of Khrushchev and the end of the era of Stalinism.*


----------



## rupol2000

All this, by the way, also indicates that the contradictions between Kyiv and Moscow on the basis of attitudes towards Bolshevism are pure comedy.

It is also interesting that the ideological background of their history is absolutely the same, both sides glorify Kievan Rus and the Hetmanate, and both sides sweep the entire Polish history of Ukraine under the carpet.

And all this clearly converges at one point - Lithuanian Rus


----------



## rupol2000

And once again I will repeat. There is a clear paradox in Putin's position. He declared support for the right, but politics since 2014 has a very clear left vector. The opposition is the PARNAS party, a former Republican party, whose manifesto is still clearly right-wing in the traditional American sense: decentralization, anti-communism, and so on. The Memorial was associated with these Republicans
This is exactly in line with Trump's leftist "rightism". This is also paradoxical and unique


----------



## rupol2000

This suggests the conclusion that the trumpsters are left-wing agents who were introduced specifically for the collapse of the right-wing movement. That is exactly what they did.
The role of Putin in all this is not yet clear. United Russia deputy Fedorov has a version that he is waging an internal war with German agents in the Kremlin who have seized power.


----------



## rupol2000

In fact, Putin really does not have real decision-making power, he simply signs the decisions of the Parliament and executes them, he has not influenced the power of the Duma majority for a long time, at least officially. He left the party in 2012.


----------



## Skull

Senator Rick Scott's hearing on defeating CCP:


----------



## Skull

CCP rule spreads to Pacific islands...

China Takes Over the Solomon Islands — And the Pacific


----------



## Skull

This is an excellent weekly look at CCP evil policies.  Only a few pages each to be read online or downloaded:

China Insider - The Epoch Times


----------



## Skull

Now open in Washington DC, may many visit it and learn!

Victims of Communism Museum


----------



## woodwork201

Skull said:


> This is an excellent weekly look at CCP evil policies.  Only a few pages each to be read online or downloaded:
> 
> China Insider - The Epoch Times


Epoch Times is not a valid reference for anything because you can't read their articles without sharing your personally identifiable information.  I can only assume that they're like OathKeepers, nothing more than an FBI run organization designed for entrapping people who didn't vote for Biden.


----------



## GLASNOST

Skull said:


> Now open in Washington DC, may many visit it and learn!
> 
> Victims of Communism Museum


Well America, you managed to fuck that up as well. Just propaganda upon propaganda upon more propaganda.


----------



## Soupnazi630

GLASNOST said:


> Well America, you managed to fuck that up as well. Just propaganda upon propaganda upon more propaganda.


Not really very accurate facts about the evils of communism


----------



## there4eyeM

Ideologies are run by people and, as with firearms, it is people ("only following orders", mind you) that kill. Totalitarian sociopaths kill and have others kill for them. Almost any ideology would work with good will and co-operation on the part of the whole. Any ideology will be a catastrophe if controlled by sick minds.
There is no defense possible for the absolutists who have reigned and slaughtered. Chalking it up to an ideology is simplistic and erroneous.


----------



## Skull

Political correctness is communist propaganda writ small. In my study of communist societies, I came to the conclusion that the purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, nor to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse when they are forced to repeat the lies themselves, they lose once and for all their sense of probity. To assent to obvious lies is to co-operate with evil, and in some small way to become evil oneself. One’s standing to resist anything is thus eroded, and even destroyed. A society of emasculated liars is easy to control. I think if you examine political correctness, it has the same effect and is intended to.

Theodore Dalrymple (pen-name)


----------



## there4eyeM

What Lenin and his crew did was Leninism. It included absolute authoritarian domination of mind and spirit. That is shared with many régimes before it and some since. Stalinism took over from Leninism and went ever further into absolute corruption. Not every dehumanizing sociopath who has acted similarly to these two men are associated with a collective societies. They and their acts are, nonetheless, always the product of collective effort. There is no organization much more communal than military service. All great destroyers enjoyed the total efforts of countless young men, working together for a common goal and often with little recompense. It is armed young men throughout history that have made history. This part of the population, in every age and almost every generation, is the one that imposes a government's will where it is not willingly embraced, and sometimes even where it is.


----------



## Dayton3

sharik said:


> as for gulags, take for example Solzhenitsyn, whose personal experience was nothing like described in his books; he not only survived a gulag but also received successful treatement for his cancer while in there; so much for gulag horrors... western propaganda is not to be trusted because it distorts the truth & facts in order to portray Russia in a bad light, no matter what political system, the USSR or Russian Empire's.


Russia earned every bit of its being in a "bad light".


----------



## thomasmariel

The victims, of communism, are the Earth universe. The Earth universe, is a wake-up call deconstruction evil/parody. By evil/parody, what's meant is that when people are "supposed" to make the transition, from reality to Heaven, they awaken to find that their metaphor genius of the horror of no help is true. 

About that last part:
The horror of no help, is essentially a reference to the end to end-reach for consumption database. The database, consisting of modes of kitchen use, bathroom use, living room use, like watching the TV, and modes of going on holiday, or having to travel to a communication construct, such as interviews, whether they be job interviews or celebrity interviews, is no threat to taking the piss's construction, of animal life, human life (human = embryo) and trees, and water and planets etc, however, there is the Leah Pipes/Jessica Pierson dimension (the revelation, being that Pierson is in fact the fairy tale princess archetype).

On the surface, there is the gratification guilty pleasure archetype, of Pierson/Belle/Ariel/Jasmine/Elsa etc drinking from alcohol bottles, and wearing ostentatious clothing that's tight, that's a defense to the sex aristocracy network, who exist at the "bowl" of outer space. The bowl, of outer space: what is it?

At the beginning, of Transformers the movie (1986), the shot of outer space is an unintended homage to the revelation, of socialism never having been an irony. I have a hunch, that taking the piss is a reach out life force, i.e. a type of octopus structure. Naturally, thus, this would lend to the dynamic that their achilles heel is the bowl's imagination.

Who is the criteria, of taking the piss: ostensibly, it is the political machine of body glamour (i.e. Daniel Kl, who looks just as Sindel from Mortal Kombat Annihilation) not being acknowledged as the logical disproportionate generator of story potentials.

About myself:
I am, of course, an ideologies of discovery entity. I am a pavement disproportionate, meaning that I am inclined to project mysticism to pavements, as I walk along them. This type of socialism, which never gets mentioned by news media, is an important socialism. 

For the American Supernatural Businesswoman, called Da


----------



## Unkotare

Communism is a disastrously failed idea that has led to the deaths of hundreds of millions, but WTF is _that_ ?????? ^^^^^^^


----------



## woodwork201

thomasmariel said:


> The victims, of communism, are the Earth universe. The Earth universe, is a wake-up call deconstruction evil/parody. By evil/parody, what's meant is that when people are "supposed" to make the transition, from reality to Heaven, they awaken to find that their metaphor genius of the horror of no help is true.
> 
> About that last part:
> The horror of no help, is essentially a reference to the end to end-reach for consumption database. The database, consisting of modes of kitchen use, bathroom use, living room use, like watching the TV, and modes of going on holiday, or having to travel to a communication construct, such as interviews, whether they be job interviews or celebrity interviews, is no threat to taking the piss's construction, of animal life, human life (human = embryo) and trees, and water and planets etc, however, there is the Leah Pipes/Jessica Pierson dimension (the revelation, being that Pierson is in fact the fairy tale princess archetype).
> 
> On the surface, there is the gratification guilty pleasure archetype, of Pierson/Belle/Ariel/Jasmine/Elsa etc drinking from alcohol bottles, and wearing ostentatious clothing that's tight, that's a defense to the sex aristocracy network, who exist at the "bowl" of outer space. The bowl, of outer space: what is it?
> 
> At the beginning, of Transformers the movie (1986), the shot of outer space is an unintended homage to the revelation, of socialism never having been an irony. I have a hunch, that taking the piss is a reach out life force, i.e. a type of octopus structure. Naturally, thus, this would lend to the dynamic that their achilles heel is the bowl's imagination.
> 
> Who is the criteria, of taking the piss: ostensibly, it is the political machine of body glamour (i.e. Daniel Kl, who looks just as Sindel from Mortal Kombat Annihilation) not being acknowledged as the logical disproportionate generator of story potentials.
> 
> About myself:
> I am, of course, an ideologies of discovery entity. I am a pavement disproportionate, meaning that I am inclined to project mysticism to pavements, as I walk along them. This type of socialism, which never gets mentioned by news media, is an important socialism.
> 
> For the American Supernatural Businesswoman, called Da



Apparently the first thing communism takes is the mind.


----------



## thomasmariel

woodwork201 said:


> Apparently the first thing communism takes is the mind.





The demons, who govern me - who ostensibly want the technology of the octopus taking the piss, that protects me - are incapable of learning the intelligence, that just now followed my experience, walking up the staircase:

Walking up the staircase, I was able to recognise the dynamic, that I'm not supposed to be a hero to my being copied by the demons; when I say not be a hero, I mean not be a hero to the imaginary physics of the aristocracy in question. 

The aristocracy, uses language of mythology, such as "kick his ass"; my philosophy parallel, i.e. the juggle imagination from switching on the movie on the Sky Cinema selection, is an ally of the force that switched me off during the walking up the staircase scenario that just happened.

How does this relate to communism?
Well, I would say that the imagination of left-wing politics, which may involve the abstract imagination waiting for outer space to collect it, as a sexual aristocracy sequence, is a physics juggling act aristocracy. 

Sex aristocracy vs jugging act aristocracy. That's why I can be the one who guides people to the trees, to the garden centres (of the Halloween 6: The Curse Of Michael Myers-WWE inference), to the cold of the supermarkets, to the society of the trees, the Halloween 6-WWE garden centres and the cold of the supermarkets, without the three piece suits, or cigar cases of sex aristocracy, even despite the irony that I'm already a left-wing user of sex aristocracy. 

Giving life, to physics, amidst the juggling act, is the answer ideology which I will have to deal with, while the peoples of Earth reconcile the presence of daylight with the immortality of Heaven, around the trees, cold of Sainsbury's in Wolverhampton and the Halloween 6-WWE geography.

In practice, what would happen, amidst people using socialism, around trees, the cold of supermarkets and the WWE-Halloween 6 society: ostensibly, I would help people escape the physics glitch society, through my clicking on daylight with the left-side of my head, as well as simply help people to slow down their speech, and to not be afraid to repeat their individuality, as well as transform their ability to see.

The White house, of the United States, and Buckingham Palace etc: of course, they can also be given the ability (I'm referring to the actual buildings themselves) to learn about the WWE-Halloween 6 society, and the cold of supermarkets, and the theory, that days are in control of theology, as well as about the Neve Campbell-Rhyl society alliance (when I say Neve Campbell, the actress of course, I mean that Neve's imagination within my imagination is a natural creator, of Rhyl's arcades along the beachfront).

The entire history, of course, of people's imaginations, whether it be Texas state law, looking up at the sky and the stars, PlayStation history, Xbox history, socialite history, supermarket history, channel-surfing history, having the day off school history, etc, can be examined by myself and by everyone else at the aforementioned trees, cold of supermarkets and the British Garden Centre, which is near the Perton area. 

For Trisl Summers (God)


----------



## woodwork201

thomasmariel said:


> The demons, who govern me - who ostensibly want the technology of the octopus taking the piss, that protects me - are incapable of learning the intelligence, that just now followed my experience, walking up the staircase:
> 
> Walking up the staircase, I was able to recognise the dynamic, that I'm not supposed to be a hero to my being copied by the demons; when I say not be a hero, I mean not be a hero to the imaginary physics of the aristocracy in question.
> 
> The aristocracy, uses language of mythology, such as "kick his ass"; my philosophy parallel, i.e. the juggle imagination from switching on the movie on the Sky Cinema selection, is an ally of the force that switched me off during the walking up the staircase scenario that just happened.
> 
> How does this relate to communism?
> Well, I would say that the imagination of left-wing politics, which may involve the abstract imagination waiting for outer space to collect it, as a sexual aristocracy sequence, is a physics juggling act aristocracy.
> 
> Sex aristocracy vs jugging act aristocracy. That's why I can be the one who guides people to the trees, to the garden centres (of the Halloween 6: The Curse Of Michael Myers-WWE inference), to the cold of the supermarkets, to the society of the trees, the Halloween 6-WWE garden centres and the cold of the supermarkets, without the three piece suits, or cigar cases of sex aristocracy, even despite the irony that I'm already a left-wing user of sex aristocracy.
> 
> Giving life, to physics, amidst the juggling act, is the answer ideology which I will have to deal with, while the peoples of Earth reconcile the presence of daylight with the immortality of Heaven, around the trees, cold of Sainsbury's in Wolverhampton and the Halloween 6-WWE geography.
> 
> In practice, what would happen, amidst people using socialism, around trees, the cold of supermarkets and the WWE-Halloween 6 society: ostensibly, I would help people escape the physics glitch society, through my clicking on daylight with the left-side of my head, as well as simply help people to slow down their speech, and to not be afraid to repeat their individuality, as well as transform their ability to see.
> 
> The White house, of the United States, and Buckingham Palace etc: of course, they can also be given the ability (I'm referring to the actual buildings themselves) to learn about the WWE-Halloween 6 society, and the cold of supermarkets, and the theory, that days are in control of theology, as well as about the Neve Campbell-Rhyl society alliance (when I say Neve Campbell, the actress of course, I mean that Neve's imagination within my imagination is a natural creator, of Rhyl's arcades along the beachfront).
> 
> The entire history, of course, of people's imaginations, whether it be Texas state law, looking up at the sky and the stars, PlayStation history, Xbox history, socialite history, supermarket history, channel-surfing history, having the day off school history, etc, can be examined by myself and by everyone else at the aforementioned trees, cold of supermarkets and the British Garden Centre, which is near the Perton area.
> 
> For Trisl Summers (God)


Ok.  We're done here.


----------

